# Diplomatic Immunity--Preface: Vasha's Discovery, Part II



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

(OOC: This thread continues from the previous thread of similar name.  More to come later)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "Soul Sister, I have someone I want you to meet, and I need your help. He's wary of Alyz, and I'm hoping you can help convince him she's worthy of trust. Besides, I think having someone besides myself with him will help him relax a bit. He's still in a bit of shock over what was done to him."




"Okay, sure!  Would he like a late breakfast?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Okay, sure!  Would he like a late breakfast?"



"Yes, I think that would be good."

With Louteah, she gathers breakfast and heads up to Zythryd's room.  But before they get there, she asks, "Louteah, if it comes to it, would you be willing to show him your secret?  I hope it doesn't, and I feel bad asking this of you Sister.  And if you say no, I will not ask again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"But why would that help, Soul Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "But why would that help, Soul Sister?"



"Because he knows the other side of Alyz, and you know as well as I do that no Dragonlord would have a dragon companion such as yourself if they were like that.  Soul Sister, I realize I may be asking a lot, but think about it, and meet him, and see.  If the time is right, I'll leave it up to you, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"But any Dragonlord can have a Dragon companion...I don't understand."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"But you're special Louteah.  You're a metalic dragon, those of a tradition of good and caring.  The more evil chromatic dragons are what the Dragonlords covet, and that is likely why they went after your parents.  Alyz is special, and you know it, and she's kept you safe and loved you.  And you're special Louteah, for so many reasons.  Because of who you are inside and out.  And I hope that just getting to know you will help Zythryd belive."

Vasha puts her hands on her Soul Sister's shoulders and looks her in the eye. "Let's just meet Zythryd for now.  Give him time.  I think he'll love you Soul Sister." She says with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

> "But you're special Louteah. You're a metalic dragon, those of a tradition of good and caring. The more evil chromatic dragons are what the Dragonlords covet, and that is likely why they went after your parents. Alyz is special, and you know it, and she's kept you safe and loved you. And you're special Louteah, for so many reasons. Because of who you are inside and out. And I hope that just getting to know you will help Zythryd belive."



"Well...with the dire state of Arris, I know that some of us have become neutral, and since we are more powerful than the chromatic dragons, the neutral metallics are the most coveted companions of evil Dragonlords...I'm glad you think I am special, Soul Sister."



> "Let's just meet Zythryd for now. Give him time. I think he'll love you Soul Sister."



"Okay, Vasha.  Right now, or should I pick up that food first?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> With Louteah, she *gathers breakfast and * heads up to Zythryd's room.



"We're all set, let's go Soul Sister."

OOC: I thoght they already had, no big deal, they can get food and go then if not.  But bringing food was the intent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

*Louteah nods, and they head into Zythryd's room.*

"Vasha, who is this?"

(OOC: I thought the 'before they get there' was for the gathering breakfast, but I guess you meant it for the room )


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha walks over and offers the tray of food to Zythryd.  "Zythryd, this is my Soul Sister Louteah.  She pulled me though my darkest times and is one of the most special women I've ever met."

"Louteah, this is Zythryd, a kind and loving soul who's been through more than his share of pain because of me.  I would have been lost in this city without him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

*Zythryd smiles and accepts the meal, but then he looks at Louteah and frowns.*

"Wait--I remember seeing her.  She works for Lhyzra, doesn't she!"

"Yes.  I am the Crown Princess's boon companion."

"Vasha, you can't trust her.  She's one of _them_."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Zythryd, you wouldn't be here if it weren't for Lhyzra.  She and I came and rescued you, remember?  Louteah is special, and her heart is filled with love.  I love her and trust her, and I think you should get to know her before you judge."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Vasha, you haven't lived in this city as long as I have...you don't know the awful things that the Crown Princess has done.  She is known throughout the Empire for her cruelty, and it is said that she deters assassination attempts on the Dragonemperor simply because they are frightened to see what would happen with her on the throne."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha looks to Louteah for help.  "Zythryd, if she was so cruel, why would she save you?  Why would she be so nice to me?  Why would she have such a kind and loving boon companion such as Louteah?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Lhyzra is nice!  Don't be so mean to her!"

"She must have had something she wanted, Vasha.  Some evil scheme that required her to be nice to you to succeed."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Zythryd, for my sake, will you give her a chance?  Before you met me, if I had come to you claiming to be an Ecomancer, you would have turned me in.  But you know me better now.  I ask that you give Lhyzra... Alyz... a chance.  And Louteah as well, she's sweet, and would never hurt you or I."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"But Vasha...I...I want to trust you...but last time I did...I..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Shh" she says, putting a finger to his lips.  "Zythryd, I love you, and I know what you're going to say.  Vrymiin was evil, and I was wrong to assume I could change her so easily.  But I've been with Alyz and Louteah for weeks now.  They have forced nothing on me, helped me cope with what's going on, protected me from the manhunt, and helped me finish my father's work.  All I ask is that you give them a chance."

"I'm not telling you to trust them, I'm asking you to give them a chance to earn your trust.  Will you do this, please, for me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"I don't really have a choice now, do I?  I'm stuck here, so I guess I might as well try..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"It is realy so bad to have two beautiful women bring you breakfast in bed?" she giggles teasingly and offers him a bite of something.  

She waves Louteah over.  "Soul Sister, thank you for being here.  It means a lot to me, and I'm sorry if it was hard to listen to this."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"I guess not, but...did you check the food for poison?"

"It is okay...It doesn't matter" Louteah responds, although her expression is a bit less perky than usual after hearing all the badmouthing of Lhyzra and herself--if she were in dragon form, her ears would probably be drooping.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Without a second thought, Vasha takes a nibble of the food.  "Is that better?"

Vasha offers her other hand in comfort to Louteah.  "He's been though a lot.  He'll see how special you are eventualy.  And I still think you're special Soul Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

*Zythryd looks alarmed.*
"Vasha, you might be poisoned too now!"

*Louteah nods slowly.*
"I guess so..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"It's hard for you to trust now Zythryd, I understand.  But please... please... trust me this once if you ever trust me again."  A single tear runs down Vasha's cheek as she looks at Zythryd with a pleeding love.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Vasha...I don't think you are lying...I promise...I just think you may be wrong again, like with Vrymiin, blinded by your desire to love each and every person..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"I'm sorry Zythryd.  And I understand.  It's a lot for you to take in, and the last time I was wrong it cost you dear.  Please, eat.  It's not poisoned, Louteah and I even nibbled a bit in the kitchen preparing it."

She leans back from the side of Zythryd's bed and snuggles against Louteah, with mixed emotions as she looks at Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Okay, Vasha.  Then I guess I'll eat it.  Thank you so much for making this wonderful meal for me...You're so thoughtful--I don't deserve it..."

*Louteah smiles at Vasha and kisses her cheek gently as she snuggles against her.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"You do Zythryd.  You deserve a lot for what I put you through.  I understand it will take time, and I'll try to be sensitive to that.  When you're finished, would you like to go see Puddles?"

Vasha looks up at Louteah and smiles warmly as if to say 'thank you for your presance'.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Puddles?  Okay...if I'm not a prisoner in this room, I guess..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Of course not silly.  I don't think you can leave the estate, because you're sort of supposed to be being questioned by me and Alyz, but you can walk around.  Puddles likes it here, and he loves Louteah too.  I know he'll remember you, you fed him."  She giggles.

"Niilaa should be coming here some time today, and I'll want to make sure she's allright.  If Alyz doesn't see the harm, you can probably be there to check on her yourself too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"At least Niilaa isn't dead too...That's better than it could be..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha nods and waits for Zythryd to finish up.  "Alyz helped me finish researching my massage spell.  I'll have to show you sometime."

Once he's done, she gives him a quick tour of the estate, or at least the parts she passes to her room.  She shows him her room, and a very happy Puddles, who is excited to see everyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Are you sure she didn't slip some sort of evil addition into the spell while she was helping you prepare the incantation?" Zythryd wonders.

*He follows her around the estate, and when Puddles comes to jump up and lick everyone, wagging his tail, Zythryd pets the dog and ruffles the hair on his head.*

"Good dog, Puddles!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha shoots him a look "I'm quite sure.  I tried it on myself already.  Was kind of hard to keep concentrating though."  She blushes.

"Puddles has it great here.  Plenty of places to play, occasionaly gets to go out to the gardens, and several people to love him."

Vasha whispers to Louteah while Zythryd is busy with Puddles "Is the Jewel still back where Alyz stored it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Oh, well that sounds good for him, I guess..."

"I'm not sure where it is, actually."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha walks over to Zythryd and embraces him warmly.  "You're welcome to stay here if you don't feel comfortable in that other room.  Or, if you'd prefer, I can leave Puddles to guard you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Well...do you feel safe leaving me with Puddles?  What if...what if I try to attack him like I did to you?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Zythryd, I feel safe alone with you.  And Puddles is probably tougher than I am," she giggles.  She squeezes Zythryd a bit tighter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Oh, okay...Thank you Vasha...I guess I can stay in either room.  I don't really care about where I am any more.  It may seem crazy, and I know that this place is bigger and prettier than my home, but I feel so heartbroken that it's gone now...I worked so hard to build that home."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha nods "I felt the same way when I lost my home, back when my father was killed by a Dragonlord.  In time, it will pass, and you'll be back on your feet.  Untill then, this here is my home, and if it helps you feel better, you're welcome to share it with me and the ones I love."  She casts a friendly gaze to her Soul Sister, not wanting her to feel excluded.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Your father...was Marrik ai'Khala, you said?  You know who tortured and killed him right?  It was the Crown Princess..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha looks at Zythryd, then at Louteah, then back at Zythryd again. "I ... I don't believe you.  How do you know this?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"She gave a public execution...it was extremely gory...she put her hand to his head and channeled energy into it, and then his head exploded.  Then she ripped out his heart and held it up to the cheering crowd, and then hugged it to her like some sort of pet..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha starts to tremble a bit "Louteah... do you know of this?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"This is before my time, Vasha.  But that sounds so cruel..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"She said... that he died cursing her name... she was so certain...But Alyz could never..."  Vasha stumbles over the words.  She sits back to keep her balance.  "I ... I must speak with her... I'm sure there's something I'm missing..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Well she's not here right now.  She went to go buy that other slave-girl.  She'll be back soon, though...Don't worry, Vasha."

"That's only one of the bloodthirsty things she's done...the woman is a vicious killer."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"She said she loved him... how could she?... Daddy..."  Tears being to fall again from the Naiad's eyes (Must be a Naiad thing )

"Zythryd, if what you say...if what you say is true, and Alyz isn't changed... then all is lost for Arris.  I don't know if I can believe that.  I don't know if I can live with having given away everything..."

She sobs some more "No!  It can't be!  I won't believe it.  I can't believe..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Vasha...I didn't mean to make you cry, but...I had to tell you what I know about her.  Heck, she might have teamed up with Vrymiin to get me imprisoned to avoid meeting me to make sure I didn't say anything about her to you...She obviously has some reason to lie to you..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Then why would she free you for me after she got the Jewel?"  she sniffs.  "This just... doesn't make any sense..."

She looks up at Louteah, as if hoping she'll have something magical to say to make it better, but she continues to cry.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Maybe it was too dangerous for them to have me, in case I was able to recognise something that would give her away, or maybe she just wants to make sure she's complete."

"Vasha, don't listen to him...it's going to be okay," Louteah hugs Vasha comfortingly in her arms.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Zythryd, even if she did what you say, I want to hear why."  She sniffs.  "I undestand you're trying to help, to warn me, but something doesn't add up.  I want you to promise me you'll keep an open mind."

Vasha snuggles into Louteah's arms.  "Love is so hard Soul Sister.  I feel so bad, being pulled like this.  Your support means so much to me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"As long as you promise to be cautious of that bitch."

*Finally, Louteah has had enough.*

"Stop saying such mean things about Lhyzra!  She's not bad like you say!  She's not!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Zythryd, please, be civil.  I'll be carefull."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Okay...yes, please do Vasha.  You never know if she might try to blow your brains out or something as a surprise attack, and I don't know what I'd do if that happened..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Zythryd!"  Vasha exclaims.  Then begins to cry again.  "I'm sorry, I know you care, but please... just be nice for a moment.  I  know you don't trust her, accusing her of things she's yet to do won't help."

Vasha regains her composure a bit, and wanders over to her closet.  She changes into her old blue shimmersilk dress, something she's not worn in a while.  She waits patiently, holding Louteah and Zythryd intermittently, till Alyz arives home.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

*Zythryd waits back up in Vasha's room as Vasha sees Alyz return, bringing with her a timid-looking woman with ruby-coloured hair.*

"Oh, hi there Vasha.  Look who I found!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vasha forces a smile "Niilaa?  I'm so sorry about everything you were put through.  But you're safe now, I promise."

"Louteah, could you bring her to Zythryd?  I think that will help him feel better."

"Niilaa, I hope you'll be happy with your own room, and I'll come check on you later to make sure you're ok, ok?"

Once they've left, Vasha says to Alyz, a bit nervously "Alyz, we need to talk.  I need to know.... everything...."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

*Niilaa nods softly and timidly.  Her body is covered with bruises and half-healed wounds.  Louteah leads her off*

*Alyz looks at Vasha quizzically.*

"What's wrong, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"How did Marrik die?  Did you have something to do with it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Did somebody say something about that?  Don't you trust me, Vasha?  After all we've been through together?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Alyz, you've given me no reason not to trust you, but I need to know.  I want to know what happened.  I want to know why."   She looks sadly at Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Do you want to think ill of me, Vasha?  You can if you want...Everyone else does.  If it makes me feel better, you can hate me too..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"You loved my father, that I know.  But I need to know if you killed him, and why.  Please Alyz, I think you owe me as a Sister.  You know as well as anyone that I believe everyone has good and love in them.  But I think I have a right to know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"They told you about the execution then?" she asks, sighing as tears come to her eyes, "It's...it's true."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"But why Alyz?"  Vasha offers a compationate hand, tears coming to her eyes as well.  "You loved him, and you are such a loving person."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

"Be...because I loved him."


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

"Please, Alyz, tell me the whole story.  Sister, I need to know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"You saw what they did to Zythryd, didn't you?  And Zythryd was just a potential witness...he wasn't even the one they were after...Imagine what they would've done to Marrik, and whatever your kind Nymph's mind can imagine, the truth would have been much worse...I couldn't let them do that to the man I loved..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Vasha stands, and walks over to Alyz, and folds her into a warm embrace, joining her in tears.  "No wonder you've been suffering Sister.  But you did what you felt was right, and I wouldn't be here without you.  Because of you, all of father's work was not wasted."

"Alyz...Lhyzra... I forgive you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"You...you don't hate me?  But your father..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Alyz, I've seen what happened to Zythryd.  I couldn't wish that on my own father, and now I know he had so much more planned.  I only wish you would have had another option.  And I think, deep down, he would have understood.  You killed him and saved those he loved, and that takes a strong and true love that few are capable of."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"He hated me, Vasha.  He cast me aside...I wasn't as pretty as Ashana.  And then...he cursed me and spat at me..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Alyz, you're one of the most beautiful women I know, and just on the outside.  You did for Father something he would have done himself if he could, I'm sure.  He may have not been able to understand, but you can't blame him for that.  Let it go Alyz, release your suffering and anger.  I'm here for you, and I love you Syster."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Vasha, it wasn't just the execution...it was long before that, before you were born, that he rejected me, cruelly broke my heart.  He cared more about Arris than any of the people on it...And there is nothing you can say that will change it."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Alyz, I'm sorry he didn't return your love.  I wish he were here right now, to know how special you are.  I know my love is a poor substitute, but please accept it.  You carry so much burden, just let go Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"I can't let go, Vasha.  I have to accept all the burdens that are upon me, for the people of Arris.  I have been dead inside for 30 years...The pain, the suffering, the hatred of others, none of it can hurt me any more...Vasha, you should leave this place while you are still safe, while you still have your soul..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"You're not dead, you cared for me, and you care for Louteah.  Alyz, you can be so wise, but now you're being silly.  We are nothing without our love, and you have so much love in your heart.  Part of sharing love is sharing the pain and burdon of those you love.  You've shared so much of others, let me help you your pain."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Vasha...please...Just leave me be...I was serious that you need to get out of here before it is too late...Imagine what would happen if they caught you.  I can't let that happen, and I'm not sure if I have it in me to kill you too..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Alyz, I love you, and I understand.  I will be on my way in time, but now is not it.  Zythryd needs me still, and so does Niilaa.  And I can't just abandon my Sisters."

Vasha steps back and gestures, her features slowly shift untill she looks like the last time she saw Marrik.  In her voice, she says "You had so much you wanted to tell him.  Tell me in his place.  Talk to me, and let out your frustration."

OOC: Silent Image.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Vasha...you are not Marrik.  It just doesn't matter..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"I am as close to him as you can get, and it does matter.  Please, let it out.  Say to him what you've always wished you could say to him."

She smiles the warm and loving smile she remembers her father always did when he looked at her as a child.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

*Seeing the illusion smile like that, Alyz begins to cry and shakes her head in denial, turning away.*

"Please, stop torturing me!  It doesn't matter if you look like Marrik.  I could have put an illusion on Louteah if that's what I wanted...It is only the real Marrik that mattered..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"You need to let it out Lhyzra, it's killing you.  Talk to me, tell me what you wished you could say to Marrik so long ago."  She sits down beside Alyz, and gazes at her with that loving smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

*Alyz refuses to look at Vasha.*

"It won't help to tell you.  What matters is that the real Marrik died thinking of me that way...There is no remedy for that, certainly not by proxy.  It's all well and good for you to tell me 'Marrik had plenty of love in his heart for Arris, so he had a special place in his heart for you' or 'I know Marrik loved you' and all the other things you say, but they are simply wrong, whether you have decided to believe them without evidence or if you know the truth and are simply trying to give a kind lie to make me feel better.  Thanks to me, you didn't know Marrik for even close to as long as I did...I know the truth."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"You could have dont this with Louteah, but I am a better proxy than you think, being of Marrik." Vasha reaches over and tilt's Alyz's head till their eyes meet.  "The burden of Arris not yours to bear alone.  Let me bear it with you.  Or are you simply going to hide behind your Crown and not confront how you realy feel?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"I know how I really feel!  It will not help me at all to talk about it--you're only making it worse by bringing it back to surface!  I'm not some sad little girl whose troubles are unresolved phantasms that can be put to rest just by talking about it.  The fact is that it is too late--talking to you won't let Marrik know the truth.  If you can't accept that, then I'm leaving."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Vasha lets the image fade (though she keeps the spell actice).  "Alyz, deep down, I know you hurt when people say they hate you.  You've built up a defense, but each time it happens, it chips away at you a little bit, and pretty soon, you'll hardly be the woman that Louteah and I love."

"Alyz, I want to help you.  I want to try to help ease your pain.  Please, if all you need is a shoulder to cry on, I'll be here.  If you need to simply vent, or let it out, I'm here.  I don't judge you Alyz.  You killed my father, yet I am here, I forgive you, and I love you.  Please let me help you."

"At least spend some time and consider it... for me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Vasha...I...I will consider it..."

"Listen...I'd be overjoyed if all I needed was a shoulder to cry on or to simply vent, and of course I would let you help, but sadly, that will not help me...It is out of your hands, Vasha.  If there was anything you could do, I would be glad to have you do it...It isn't your fault, Vasha..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Alyz, I have to try, because I'm your Sister, and I see you hurting, even if you don't."

She smiles and gives Alyz a big hug.

"Come on, let's introduce you to Zythryd.  He's suspicious of you, but I think you'll present him with a side he hasn't seen.  If he bothers you, just leave, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Thank you, Vasha...But there is nothing you can do for me...As I told you, I am dead inside now..."

"I don't know if I want to see him...You know that he can never leave here, right?  I am sure you understand why."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"The woman I shared love with a few nights before was certaintly not dead in side, so I don't believe you Sister.  Perhaps later, we can talk more of that."

Vasha nods "Yes, I know, but I think you should meet him.  He is scared, and suspicious, but he is a good man, and I think to avoid him would only make things worse for you two."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"If you say so...If he has decided such about me, though, there is little chance that he will change his mind."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Alyz, don't give up to easily."

Vasha leads Alyz up to her room, knowing that the two of them are a bit of a sight from all the tears.

"Zythryd, this is my Sister Alyz.  She's a very special person to me, and she's the reason all of us are here and alive today." she squeezes Alyz's hand comfortingly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Vasha, that woman is Crown Princess Lhyzra.  She killed your father*.  She's an evil person...what did she lie to you or something?"

(OOC:

* I wanted to type 'Prepare to die!' here.  It fits the rhythm of the sentence)


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Yes, she did kill my father, because she loved him enough to.  He would have been put through worse that you were Zythryd, and eventualy been forced to give up me, my mother, and the Jewel, as well as everything else that he loved.  You need not burden her with any more guilt than she already has.  She is not who she appears to be in public, she is one of the kindest women I know."

OOC: LOL, yes it does.  I almost had Vasha slap Alyz once or twice, but never found the right time for it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Vasha, haven't you considered that she _is_ who she appears to be in public and she isn't who she appears to be in private, to you?  You've got to get away from her before she does something horrible to you too.  It wasn't just your father.  She's killed and tortured dozens of Ecomancers.  Even the other Dragonlords cringe when they think of how bloodthirsty and sadistic she is."

*Alyz turns away, her eyes cast down, as he speaks, and by the end, she says nothing but simply walks out of the room.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Zythryd, you, I, and Niilaa are only alive by her grace, and she has opened her home to you.  You found one hell of a way to welcome her."

"I'll return later, and I hope you can be nicer then.  I'm going to check on Niilaa."

Vasha walks out, and catches up with Alyz, and without a word, simply wraps her arms around her and holds her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

> "Zythryd, you, I, and Niilaa are only alive by her grace, and she has opened her home to you. You found one hell of a way to welcome her."



"Opened her home to us?  Niilaa and I are prisoners here, Vasha, not guests."

*As Vasha puts her arms around Alyz, the crown princess stares off into the distance.*

"Don't worry, Vasha.  I expected this.  All my subjects hate me, and why not?  It doesn't matter if they hate me any more..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Yes it does.  It matters to me.  Just give them time, and give me time.  You're worth loving, believe me."

OOC: You have Gmail


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"You're sweet, Vasha, but what if he's right?  What if my public persona is the real me?"

(OOC: Got it and responded )


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Then I'd be dead." Vasha says with a weighted certaintly.

"I'm going to check on Niilaa now.  You know where to find me if you need me, ok Sister?"

Vasha goes and looks for Louteah and/or Niilaa.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Okay Vasha...I'll see you later."

*Vasha finds Louteah showing Niilaa her new room.*

"No, no.  This is much too big for me.  I'm just a slave..."

"Don't be silly!  You're free now.  You can be friends with me and Vasha and everyone, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Hello there Niilaa, I'm Vasha.  I'm sorry we didn't get to meet earlier, and I'm sorry I had my part in putting you through what you did.  I hope you can forgive me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Vasha?" Vasha didn't see this the first time, as she didn't have line of sight into the room at first, but when Vasha says her name, Niilaa flinches, and when she looks upon Vasha, she begins trembling and hides behind Louteah, "You're the cruel woman that beat me and killed Jyyrla!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"That was Vrymiin.  She turned Zythryd in to try to hurt me when I tried to get Zythryd to give her some slack to try to redeam herself.  All his possetions were turned over to her.  She must have used magic to imitate me."

"Niilaa, I'll stay away if you'd like, but if you let me, I think I can help you heal.  I'm unarmed, and Louteah will be here to watch as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Please, don't hurt me!  I know you pretended you wanted to be my friend before, to be nice to me, and I believed you, but...Please!  I'm still bruised from your last beating, Vasha!"

*She begins to sob.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Shh, don't worry, I won't hurt you."

Vasha carefully reaches over and touches Niilaa, healing some of her bruises.  "See?  No more hurting.  I promise."

OOC: Cure light.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

*Niilaa screams and tries to back away as Vasha approaches to touch her, but then her bruises shrink and become less purple as Vasha's soothing touch removes the internal bleeding.*

"You...are you making it feel better so it will be worse when you hurt me again?"

"Niilaa!  Vasha is a kind person.  She would never hurt you, okay.  Listen to me.  You're safe now.  The one who did this to you is gone, and I'm here too.  Let Vasha be kind to you and show you her gentle care.  Vasha is the one who taught me so many things about love, she would never hurt anyone.  She will never try to hurt you, and if she does, I'll stop her.  Okay? "

"Umm....okay."

*Louteah smiles kindly at the former slave girl.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Here, let me heal the rest of this" she says, as she gently and deliberately lays her hands on Niilaa again, and heals the rest of her wounds.

Vasha swoons a bit after the third casting, as her energy is drained.  She drops to one knee and leans against the bed.

OOC: That would make her 4th casting of a 1st level spell at 3 per cast, so bring her down to 9/20.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

*Niilaa is surprised as Vasha swoons back.*

"What happened?"

"Yes, what's wrong, Sister?  Are you alright?"

*Louteah comes over to put her arms around Vasha.*

(OOC: Actually, she only has to pay 2 per cast in this room and 1 in some due to the presence of the awakened Jhyram Arris, but we'll pretend she paid 3 so she can swoon if you like )


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Casting like this, takes a bit out of me.  I take from Arris, but I aslo give back, unlike the Dragonlords.  Though it seems a bit easier than it's been in the past.  Perhaps the Jhyram Arris is helping me.  I'll just need some rest."

She climbs up and sits on the bed.  "Are you feeling better Naalii?"

OOC: Ooh, cool.   So maybe she practiced her massage spell on herself once or twice earlier today.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

*Niilaa nods.*

"Yes, the bruises don't hurt as much now, even when I move around...it's better now...You _do_ seem different than before.  I'm sorry I said those things about you, Vasha...Will you be my friend?"

(OOC: If you have the Jhyram Arris in a natural environment, you can actually get it to subtract points off the cost (minimum 1) so that second level spells only cost 2 )


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"I'd like that Niilaa."  she hugs her.  "Would you like to see Zythryd?  Or did you see him already?"

OOC: Sweet, I should get one to carry around


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"I haven't seen him yet.  Is he okay?"

(OOC: That's what that Torc of Power Preservation Lasair wanted does too )


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"He suffered greatly, but Alyz helped get most of what was done to him corrected.  He's still a bit nervous though, and is having trouble trusting, and I'll admit I'm to blame.  I trusted Vrymiin, and you all payed, and I'm so sorry."

"Let's go see him, ok?"

With Louteah's help at first, but eventualy on her own power, she leads them to Zythryd.  Before they arive, she whispers to Louteah "I will talk with you later sister, but you need not stay around Zythryd for the moment if it bothers you, he is still hurt from all he went through, but he is a good man, and I'm sure you'll get to know and like him once he's able to trust again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Okay, thank you Vasha.  I'll be glad to see Master Zythryd again."

*Niilaa's step seems a bit lighter than before as she walks towards Vasha's room, which is where Vasha stormed out on him last.*

"Yes...I'm sorry, but I don't want to hear him saying terrible things about Lhyzra again...Thanks for understanding, Vasha."

*Louteah gives Vasha a hug and then heads off.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"He's just Zythryd now, you're free Naalii, but I'm sure he'll be happy to see a friendly face."

Vasha smiles as she walks into her room with Naalii.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

*Zythryd looks up from where he sits, holding Puddles.*
"Niilaa, you're alright!"

*The former slave runs into his arms.*
"Master Zythryd!"

"I'm so glad you're safe...I heard what Vrymiin did..."

"Yes...she made me think it was Vasha who did it...Jyyrla died thinking it was Vasha who killed her..."

"That's awful!  That disgusting bitch!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Vasha slowly heads over to the bed and has a seat.  She smiles as Puddles walks over to great her. "You're safe now Niilaa, you're both safe."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"I'm glad--Thank you Vasha!"

"We aren't safe yet, Niilaa.  We've been captured by a cruel Dragonlord, and we're never going to be able to leave."

"But...but I thought they said I was free now?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"He's right, for a time at least, you'll have to stay here.  Zythryd's been declaired an enemy of the state, and Alyz can only shelter him, and you, here.  But you've not been captured.  Zythryd, please, give her a chance, and trust me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"But Vasha...how can you trust her after she murdered your father and all those others?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Because she's never lied to me about it.  Zythryd, dear, tell me.  If you were to go back to the Dragonlords again, to be tortured, worse than you were before, till you were forced to betray everything and everyone you loved, and then be forced to watch it be destroyed, would you not rather I kill you now?  If it were me being taken, would you not kill me so I did not have to endure that?"

"I do not envy her position, and I don't know if I could do it, but I understand why she did it.  It was the ultimate sacrifice of love."

"So, please dear Zythryd, let it go, at least for now, you should be happy that Niilaa is safe."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Vasha...I don't think I would be able to kill you, even then...Is that what she told you?  I guess it explains that, but how does that explain any of the other evil things she's done?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Alyz has been forced by her place to choose the lesser of two evils through out her life.  As a result, she's hated by everyone, even those who she would call friend.  Those she loves often have to meet her as someone else before they can get to know the real her.  I know her and love her as Alyz, a name she prefers I'm sure because it doesn't reminder her of the awful things she's had to do, but of the good things she's tried to do.  But she has done more for Arris than most, and she shall probably be persicuted by those who she would seek to help."

A tear rolls down her cheak.  "I feel so sorry for her, traped between worlds.  Zythryd, all I ask is some compassion and consideration.  Give her a chance to prove herself, and get to know the real woman before you judge her.  I think you will find that she's a wonderful woman."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"If it is as you say, then she has chosen a sad lot for herself indeed...Vasha, I'll try to give her a chance to get to know her, but you have to promise me that you'll be cautious of the fact that she could be just making this all up to trick you.  Don't trust her too much, or she could betray it...okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Zythryd, if she were to choose to betray us, the Jhyram Arris would be lost forever.  But it's still near, I can feel it.  I will be cautious, but please, just be considerate of her and her feelings.  Besides, if she is going to betray us, do you realy want to irk her by calling her names?" Vasha giggles weakly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Truth be told, part of the reason for that was to see if I could get her to show her true nature and lash out at me so that you would be safe, but she didn't...And I wouldn't count on the Jhyram Arris being safe.  Now that I think of it, that's the perfect reason for her to need to befriend you...Even so, I promise to be nicer now, though I'm never going to drop my guard with her, not even for a second."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"I'm sorry Niilaa (Please tell me her last name isn't Waffyr).  I didn't mean to talk over you.  This is my room, and this is Puddles."  Puddles wags his tail at hearing his name.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Oh, okay.  Hi there Puddles!"

*She waves and greets the dog warmly, as if he is strange and wonderful.  Pets are, after all, quite a rarity on Arris, and most of the indigenous wildlife is no longer so cute.*

(OOC: I don't get the reference.  What's Niilaa Waffyr?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Shall I give you all a tour?  I'm feeling a bit better."

OOC: Nilla Wafer


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Sure, that sounds good.  But don't over-exert yourself, okay?"

"Over-exert?  What happened?  Vasha, you look so tired...were you up all night over me?  I'm so sorry!"

(OOC: Ohhhh, that )


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"I get drained when I use my magic too much.  I'll be fine, really."  Vasha gets up for a moment, and then sits back down "Maybe a short rest."

She calls Zythryd over for a second "Zythryd, would it be too much to ask that you appologize to Louteah?  No matter what you feel about Alyz, Louteah is truely inocent, perhaps more so than myself."

Once Vasha is feeling a bit more energetic (shouldn't take long, even if her spell points aren't back), she'll lead Zythryd and Niilaa on a tour of the estate.  She'll avoid Alyz's quarters for now, as to not cause a problem.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

*Zythryd shakes his head.*

"I said I'd give them a chance, but I'm not going to apologise unless I was wrong."

*Vasha shows them the few rooms that she has seen in the estate, which doesn't amount to much when you eliminate Alyz's study chambres.  At least it includes the kitchen and dining room, though.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"There's often food available here, just grab or make what ya want, or you can ask one of the servants.  Many of them are former slaves that Alyz set free.  I wonder if <Former slave girl> is around?  Alyz bought her so some creepy old guy didn't."  she shudders.

OOC: I'm sorry, forgot her name, and hard to dig.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Alright, that's good to know."

"Yes, thank you.  Is that Briinn over there?"

*She points over to the side, where Briinn is putting away some unfinished food.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Yes, that's here.  Hi Briinn," Vasha says, giving the girl a hug, "this is Zythryd and Niilaa.  They're going to be staying here for a while.  How are you studies going?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Hi Vasha!  Nice to meet you Zythryd and Niilaa."

"Just yesterday, I was able to attain Psionic Focus for the first time!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"That's good!  Keep studying, and always be aware of Arris, so you don't take too much from her without giving a bit back as well.  If you'd like, I can study with you a bit."

"Zythryd, do you think you can take care of yourself for a bit?  I would like to have a quick chat with Louteah, and then I've had a long day."   She steps forward to embrace him "You're welcome to join me, later, I'd be comforting to sleep in your embrace tonight."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Sure, I can take care of myself for now.  I just woke up, so I'm not too tired.  I'll see you later, if you like."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Yes, I'd like that." She says.  "I'll be in my room later, you're all welcome there."

Vasha heads out to look for Louteah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

*Eventually, Vasha sees Louteah sitting alone.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"How are you doing Soul Sister?" Vasha smiles, giving her a hug.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"I'm okay...How about you, Soul Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"I'm tired, I'm torn, and worried about everyone."  Vasha sighs and leans against Louteah.

"Alyz told me everything, and I can only love her for her sacrifice.  I hope she takes what I've said to her to heart.  Zythryd is so suspicious because of what he's been through, and of what he knows of Alyz's other side, but I got him to at least give her a chance after defending some of her most horid actions.  Their tension is causing you pain, and poor Niilaa is so out of place being free yet being traped here.  Briinn is excelling in her studies, but I worry of what she learns, and finaly I worry about the Jhyram Arris.  If I can feel it so easily, what about the Dragonlords?"

"I just wish I could get them all to lay down their pain and open up their hearts.  I feel torn between those I love Soul Sister.  I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Don't worry, Vasha.  Everything will turn out alright.  I can't speak to the rest of what you say, but I know that only the Mojiin, supposedly, can actually sense the Jhyram Arris.  Certainly Valsians cannot--that's why Lhyzra needed that detection item to find you."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Detection item?  You mean Bertram's detection item that was stolen from Gralas, and used to track down my father?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Um, I guess so.  Didn't you know she had that?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"I knew some woman had it, who called Gralis her love, and threatened to kill children if he didn't come out right after I found him.  She later followed us to a town where we were warned to run by the Innkeeper."

Vasha signs.  "Louteah, loving Alyz is so hard.  There is so much to the Crown Princess, and at times, I'll admit it scares me.  How can someone who is so wonderful scare people so much?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

> "I knew some woman had it, who called Gralis her love, and threatened to kill children if he didn't come out right after I found him. She later followed us to a town where we were warned to run by the Innkeeper."




"What was the woman's name though?"

"I don't know...I haven't really seen the bad part that you talk about..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Vasha thinks for a second... "Lhyzra... it was her... but Betram said she helped fix Gralis, and then Bertram knew where to send his note."

"Louteah, it's so complicated...Marrik, my father... was killed by the Crown Princess.  But she did it out of love, so he wouldn't suffer, and I forgave her.  But Zythryd was right, and that is why he is weary to trust her.  And... I just don't know..." Vasha starts to weep softly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Don't cry, Vasha.  It'll be okay.  At least I hope so..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Louteah, don't hate me for telling you that, and don't hate Alyz... I do hope you can understand why Zythryd was so concerned though, and why he has trouble trusting her."

Vasha sighs "I wish I knew where Bertram was.  He'd have some good advice for me.  You know anything about the Atreides family?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Of course I don't hate you Vasha!"

"The Atreides?  No, I've never heard of them.  They aren't from around here, that I know of."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Vasha hugs Louteah "Thank you Soul Sister, you've helped me through so much"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"And you have helped me too, Soul Sister.  I should be the one thanking you."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Vasha smiles and gives Louteah a hug "It is what we Sisters do I guess.  I'm going to have one last word with Alyz before I call it a night.  I hope you and Zythryd can get off on a better foot tomorow."

Vasha smiles and waits to hear Louteah's responce before she heads off to find Alyz.  Again, when she does, she simply walks over to the woman and embraces her warmly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"I'll try, Sister...He just sort of gets my hackles up by being so mean to Lhyzra."

*Vasha leaves and finds Alyz in her study, reading an ancient tome, and she throws her arms around the Valsian princess.*

"Oh, hello there Vasha...Have you decided about me, then..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Why would I decide anything different about you?  Alyz, I love you, and forgive you.  I keep learning and remembering more, and it makes so much sense.  You helped Gralis out, and you told Bertram where to send the letters didn't you?"

"Alyz, would you prefer that I call you Lhyzra?  Or does that name have too many hurtful memories attached to it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"They both have hurtful memories...Alyz is...what Marrik used to call me too."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Well, Alyz is the sweet woman I've always known and loved, and I think there are fonder memories attached to it.  But you still didn't answer my questions about Gralis and Bertram."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Yes, that was I...I thought you knew?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"It didn't occure to me till I was talking with Louteah.  You scared us back then, but I see that you're a victem of your own reputaion now, and seem required to act the part, even when you don't mean it."

"Alyz, you asked what if your other side was realy you, and I told you the truth.  I still believe that, and believe that this is the real you.  A simple woman who is burdened by her actions, and deserves to be loved.  I have more reason to hate you than anyone, and yet here I am."  She embraces Alyz again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

> "It didn't occure to me till I was talking with Louteah. You scared us back then, but I see that you're a victem of your own reputaion now, and seem required to act the part, even when you don't mean it




"You are right about that...With what he thought of me, do you think Gralas would have come out if I asked him nicely?  The thought of having all the Mojiin killed because of him was the only thing that flushed him out..."



> "Alyz, you asked what if your other side was realy you, and I told you the truth. I still believe that, and believe that this is the real you. A simple woman who is burdened by her actions, and deserves to be loved. I have more reason to hate you than anyone, and yet here I am."




"Thank you, Vasha...I still don't understand that..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"You called him your love, and he spoke of feelings for you.  I still don't understand that."

"What is so hard to understand about my love for you?  You deserve it Alyz, especialy you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"It was a form of taunt, to get him to show himself...he used to have a crush on me when we were younger..."

"Because...as you said...you have perhaps more reason to hate me than anyone."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"I see."

"Well, I do don't I?  You having slain my father, and in so many ways, made his name into that of a traitor amonst his own people.  But, that's only the surface, and you know it too.  He was a martyr, a hero for standing up to the Dragonlords, and you saved my life, and that of my mother, though your increadable act of love, though it's hard to see it as such."

Vasha smiles and looks Alyz in the eyes.  "You know the pain of love, but don't forget the pleasure, lest your pain consume you dear Sister.  When you're ready, you'll be able to release your pain, and I'll be there to help you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"I know the pain of love unfulfilled, love lost, love spurned, love betrayed...There is no pleasure left for me in this life...Unless...But no."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Unless what Alyz?  I am your Sister, open up to me please."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"No, Vasha.  Let's not talk about that.  For your own good.  _Please?_


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, Vasha.  Let's not talk about that.  For your own good.  _Please?_



"Sister, my heart bleads for you and your pain.  I would accept great suffuring to make you happy and hearl your heart.  Please, tell me what could be done for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"There is nothing you can do, and nothing I could ever truly do, just a girlish fantasy...It would cause you pain just to know of it, so please, don't pry any further, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Alyz, you know I'm stuborn when I want to be.  I want to know how to help you, and I see now that you do have some hope.  Please, do tell me, if not now, later perhaps, but I wish to know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

*Alyz's eyes look stern as she shakes her head.*

"Vasha, please.  It's not something you could do, or would do even if you could, and it is wrong of me to even think of it.  Please, just believe me--you don't want to hear it..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"It is not wrong for you to wish to feel loved Alyz.  I will find out, one way or another, and I will help you.  I owe it to you Sister.  Let me be the judge of what I want to hear.  It involves my father, I know it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"But...but you...but I'm not going to do it, I...Do you promise...promise not to judge? _No matter what you see?_"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Alyz, I know your heart is burdoned by the things you must do, if I can help, In any way, I will not judge.  I trust you, and know you will not allow harm to come to me.  Yes, I promise Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"This isn't something I must do, Vasha.  This is something I know I _shouldn't_ do.  Why are you so intent on knowing the darkness within me...the thing that I wish I would do but that I must tell myself that I won't?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"Because by knowing your darkness, I can help heal it Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"You can help best by not making me go to that room to show you...Believe me..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"You say you want to yet you don't Sister.  Don't be afraid, I'll be here to help you, and I shall not judge.  So much of what you do is beyond judgement, that I know I can trust your intentions.  I am here for you Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"If you believe me that I won't, then do I have to show you Vasha?  Can't we just forget this happened?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"No, I think you need to do it, so you can find happyness in your heart again, and I'm willing to make my own sacrifice to help you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

*Alyz shakes her head.*

"Vasha, you are stubborn.  Just like your father.  So be it, but if you are traumatised for life or hate me after this, I'm going to be very sad..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"If I can make it through what I've been through, then I can make it through this for you Alyz."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Okay...but I'm telling you, showing it to you isn't going to help me at all at it's just going to upset you..."

*Alyz sighs and leads Vasha along a sidelong path to a backroom covered with bookshelves, and she leans against one of the shelves and shuffles the books, causing the shelf to slide away, revealing a secret passageway.*

"Vasha, please...there is still time.  You can turn back now.  Please--for me--don't make me bring you in here!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Vasha clasps her hand "I am strong for you Sister.  Please continue."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

*Alyz nods, as she leads Vasha through the passageway into a cold stone chamber, where the charnal stench of death sickens Vasha's sensitive nose.*

*Strewn out across the tables are Valsian bodies in various states of completeness, torn apart and cross-sectioned almost like a dissection, with blood spattered everywhere.*

*In the very centre of the entire grisly scene, like an altar dedicated to all the gore and death, sits a large glass tube that stretches all the way from floor to ceiling, filled with a sickly green liquid, which holds a perfectly preserved human brain and heart.  As Vasha looks at it, to her horror, the disembodied heart beats inside the jar.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"What is it you do here Alyz?  Are... those my father's?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Yes, they are...they are preserved...Vasha, Valthos styled himself as all-powerful, but there was one thing that even he couldn't do, that after failing so terribly, even he was afraid to try ever again...Do...do you know what that was?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"He wanted to heal, to rebuild a body torn asunder.  Though it looks like you're more likely trying to rebuild him from the parts of others."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"No...he wanted to restore someone to life...someone who had already passed on to Arris."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"In a way, it is similar magic.  I can heal, and know a little of reviving those who have passed, but it is well beyond my magic.  But you wish to restore the life of Marrik, don't you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Your magics, and those of the Preservers, will not revive the person who has passed on...merely bring their soul's next reincarnation to this place, but it won't be the same person any more..."

"...Yes, I sometimes dream of it...It is my weakness, I know...Don't worry.  I am past this, and I won't do it, I promise."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Vasha hugs Alyz "Wanting to bring back the ones you love is natural Alyz.  I don't think anything less of you.  In fact, selfish as I am, I might have loved for you to succeed, but you need to move on.  We both do."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"No, I can't move on...but...even so...I won't continue my depraved experiments any more..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"That's good Alyz.  It will ease the burden on your heart.  Perhaps there is magic elsewhere that can be used to bring him back.  I believe if you set your heart to it, you will find it."

"Come on Sister, we should clean all this up, so you can at least put part of this behind you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"There is not.  I heard of that exotic magic from the other worlds, and they tried it, but it failed.  It doesn't work on a child of Arris who is with Arris...This is the only way that..."

"No!  Don't!  Don't move it, please!  Just leave it here!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

"I don't meen Father, I mean some of the... other stuff."

Vasha hugs Alyz warmly "Sister, I don't judge.  And I know you mean well.  But ask yourself, would he have wanted you to move on?  You saved him from the potential of endless suffering, don't put yourself through it in his place."

"Hoping to save the dead is indeed a noble goal, but don't neglect your own life because of it."

Vasha is indeed suprised that she is not as repulsed as she knows she should be.  Indeed, Alyz knows she was wrong, but her sister needed her love and strength, and Vasha intended to save her heart and soul.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

"Let's just get out of here now, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

She nods.  "Are you OK Sister? You seem a bit anxious."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"No, It's nothing.  Let's get out of here, Vasha,"

*Alyz tugs on Vasha's arm and starts walking out.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Vasha nods and follows.  "Sister, something is wrong, I can sense it in you.  You've gone this far, but you can open up to me.  I have no reason to ever let your secret out.  Besides... I miss him too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Vasha...When we looked upon it again, it reminded me...And I started thinking...I think I know what I was doing wrong before, how to make it work..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"Sister, tell me, what do you think you did wrong, and ask yourself, is it right to continue?  I will help you, if I can, but you must convince me, and I believe yourself, that what you will be doing is not depraved or wrong.  You know what Marrik would not approve of.  Do you believe he would approve of what you wish to do?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Well, there's a few things...The first is that if I even managed to call his soul back, his spirit probably refused to come because he hates me."


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"But if I'm there, he might"  Vasha says, with a bit of hope in her voice.  This is the first potentialy good thing that she's heard of, though she's still a bit leary.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Yes...he might, Vasha.  He just might...Of course, he would still hate me, even if it worked..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"I could talk to him.... he might understand now... but what else would you need to do Sister?  You know full well that some of that was... well, you know... will you need to delve into those type of experiments again?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Yes, a bit...But I think I have the general formula down...certainly if I made a few revisions and substitutions and added your tears and a bit of the Jhyram Arris's essence, I'm sure I could create a stable elixir for the procedure..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"Alyz... is this going to revive him in his own body, or some other one?  And will he be alive?  I don't want him to be some undead monstrosity, he wouldn't stand for that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Vasha, if I wanted an undead, I could have done that in about two minutes with an easily-obtainable black opal.  I'm only interested in bringing him back to life.  The issue was in creating a perfect new body for him, but I did that a while ago.  I don't want to go back in that room, but if you look behind the giant tube with the brain and the heart, there's another with the perfect body of Marrik...I put it back there where I couldn't see it because it makes me cry to look upon it."


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"You didn't create that from others did you?  It's realy his body?  Sister, I'm overjoyed that we could realy do this, but I'm afraid... something's nagging me, saying that this isn't quite right."

"Maybe I just need to comune with Arris.  I've been so far away, perhaps she can offer guidance."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"It was created painstakingly from flesh spawned from Marrik's own, paying careful attention to anatomical details I gained from taking all those other people apart, some of which were failed Marrik bodies if you had looked more carefully."  

"I'm afraid it simply wouldn't be feasible to sneak you past the guards to commune with Arris...I'm sorry--maybe you can try it near the Jhyram Arris?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Vasha's unsure if she finds that comforting or not, but at least it's his body.

"Yes, I think near the Jhyram Arris will help.  You said you needed some of it's essance, won't that compromise the Jhyram Arris?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Well, it may, but it would be no more than the droplet that dripped off and merged with you, for instance.  Does it seem compromised from that?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"No, I guess not."

"Alyz, I'm going to try to comune with Arris, and then get some sleep.  This... this is not easy for me, for I feel hope and dread at the same time.  I'll give you my answer in the morning, ok?  But promise me you'll reconsider this too, and make sure it's something that Marrik would want, and something you're willing to do and live with, even if he chooses to leave you again."

Vasha forces a smile, and holds Alyz's hand as she looks in her eye waiting for a responce.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"I will...if it wasn't for you, I wouldn't have even been doing this, you know?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"I know, but I want to help you heal Sister.  I haven't given up on you."  Vasha smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Well...I will go back to my studies then...the day is too early yet for sleep."


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Vasha hugs Alyz "I love you sister, don't ever forget that."

Vasha heads to find the Jhyram Arris, where she will then touch it, opening herself up to Arris's embrace.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Thank you, Vasha.  Let me take you to where I've hidden the Jhyram Arris--you won't be able to get to it otherwise."

*Alyz leads Vasha to a different room in the large estate, a beautiful master bathroom, where she opens a secret compartment revealing another passageway, this time leading to the Jhyram Arris.*

"Here you go.  I hope it helps you, Vasha."

(OOC: Being near the Jhyram Arris counts as a 'natural environment')


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"It will restore my strength if nothing else.  I excerted myself casting earlier today."

"Which reminds me Sister, I would like to speak to you about Briinn's study of magic, but now is not the time.  We can discuss it later."

Vasha places her hands on the Jhyram Arris and closes her eyes, opening herself to Arris, and embracing her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Very well, I will return to my studies then and let you enjoy your restful meditation."

*As Vasha touches the Jhyram Arris, the love of Arris embraces her all at once in a rushing surge, running through her body like a wave of euphoria and bliss.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Vasha smiles at the love of Arris, and focuses on her father, and an attempt to potentialy return him to life.  She lets the power and the love of Arris flow through her, rejouvinating her, and hopefully guiding her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

*The energy flowing into Vasha proves that Arris bestows her love unconditionally on all her children, but yet, Arris does not provide answers to questions of right or wrong, else the Mojiin would have definitively decided upon a single path between the Preserver and the Avenger long ago.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Vasha feels invigorated from her meditation, while she wishes Arris had more guidence, perhaps her unconditional love is all the guidance she needs.  When she goes, Vasha gets her bearings on the time and seals the chamber back up.

Once she has an idea of the time, she heads for her room, where she quickly sheds her dress and draws up a nice warm bath.  She soaks for a bit, letting her mind wander.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

*After two hours of meditation, Vasha feels completely recovered, not fatigued any more at all, as if she had a full night's sleep.  It is still barely past noon, though.*

*Vasha summons the water to fill her big, warm, luxurious bath, and as she begins to soak, she is incredibly startled to find that she is experiencing symbiosis from the water.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Vasha bolts up with excitement and runs to tell Louteah and Alyz  "Sisters!  I have wonderful news!  Oh, I'm so excited!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

*Vasha finds Alyz first, since she knows where the Dragonlord is, and the princess arches her eyebrow at Vasha's dripping nakedness, but only smiles as she ask:*

"What news is that, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"The water of my bath <pant>  I created spring water <pant> I was embracing it like a natural spring!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Hmm...that's very unusual...Perhaps it is a side effect of the Jhyram Arris?  It is no longer dormant now, and it does have a mysterious power.  The question is whether it was caused by your meditation, your absorption of a tiny bit of the jewel's essence, or a combination of both."


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Vasha bounces around with joy (Subiquently getting things wet) "I don't know, I guess I'll have to play with it."

Vasha runs up to Alyz and hugs her tightly, picking up Alyz and twirling her around  once in an effort that can only be described as a nymph's joyful rage.  "Thank you thank you thank you!"  she says before she runs off to share her new found discovery with Louteah, and perhaps invite her to share in her bath of natural spring water.

OOC: Ok, so little things amuse her   And I figure with all the joy and adrenilne, picking her up wasn't a problem.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "I don't know, I guess I'll have to play with it."



"I guess you will," Alyz smiles affectionately at Vasha's enthusiasm.



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Thank you thank you thank you!"




"Uhh...you're welcome?" Alyz seems a bit bewildered, but she waves, still smiling as Vasha heads off.

*After running around for a while but covering a good deal of ground all the same, she eventually espies Louteah over in an adjoining room to the hallway in which she is running.*

(OOC: Agreed )


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Vasha runs up to Louteah and gives her a huge hug and a big passionate kiss.  "Soul Sister, the most amazing thing has happened!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"What is it, Vasha?" Louteah replies, turning to meet Vasha's hug with her own, as she kisses the Nymph gently on the cheek.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"I've created natural spring water.  Come!  I want you to feel this for yourself."

Not extactly waiting for an answer, Vasha drags Louteah with to her room and shows her the bath.  "It's spectacular!  I was able to start my symbiosis with it!"

Vasha smiles as she slips into the bath water again, a euphoric look on her face.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

"Wow, that's amazing, Soul Sister!" Louteah replies, smiling happily and clapping her hands excitedly, as she then ponders, "What does that mean?"

*As she asks the question, she begins to disrobe, so she can try to feel the water for herself.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"I don't know Soul Sister, but I think it has to do with the jewel.  I communed with it earlier, and it's essance is that of water, like mine.  I hope it means I can still help heal Arris, and if I can achive symbiosis in the water, I need never feel far from home or nature."

"When I was running before I arived here, I was able to become one with Arris and the spring, and heal her wounds a bit by reviving the potential of a natural spring.  It felt so good to know I could return Arris' love so potently."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

"Hmm...well that Jewel is truly special then, just like you, Vasha.  You must have been the perfect to hold it inside her--it seems like you share a strong affinity.  Not that I really know anything about that stuff--Lhyzra can probably tell you more.  I'm just glad to see you so excited, Soul Sister."


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

"It's good to be suprised with something pleasant for once." Vasha smiles as she welcomes Louteah into the tub, and holds her hand tenderly as she enjoys the eneregizing feeling of spring water.

OOC: On a side note, I half expected Zythryd to be in the room   Probably a good thing he's not, unless he's lurking...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

"Mmm, the water feels nice, although I admit I can't really tell the difference from the other water.  I definitely believe you about it being fresh, though."

(OOC: Well, it looks like he, Niilaa, and Puddles went to do something )

(OOC#2: I'm pretty sure you didn't mean to say enervating.  Enervating means it is draining away your strength, just like the spell Enervation.  Perhaps energising? )


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

"Try this Louteah."   Vasha summons a small stream to being to pour down from the air, much like her make shift showers in the desert.  She cups some in her hands and takes a sip, reveling in the freshness.  "Try some, it's good."

"Oh, did you see where Niilaa, Zythrid and Puddles may have gone off to?  I guess they all most have gone off if Puddles isn't here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

*Cupping her hands, Louteah sips some of the water.*

"Mmm, it is good.  This tastes much fresher than any of the recycled, imported, or conjured water they have in this city."

"Those three?  I thought I saw Puddles heading off after the other two looking around at different rooms."


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "They'll be fine. it will just take them some time to get used to things.  I should probably find them though."

Vasha steps out of the water, and decides to put on her shadowsilk dress.  "I think I could bathe in this, it's so light."

"Sister, you're welcome to stay and use the bath, but I want to make sure Zythryd's ok, I worry about him."  She gives Louteah a kiss before she heads off in search of the mysterious trio.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

*As Louteah waves goodbye, Vasha heads off to look for the two Valsians and the dog.*

*She eventually espies them wandering through the halls of Alyz's estate across the way.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

"Hi there." She waves as she approaches with a big smile.  "Whachya up to?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

"We're just exploring around the place.  There's so many places that we're not supposed to go.  I wonder what's over in the west wing?  Have you ever been out of this half that connects to the servant's entrance?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

(Assuming I'm correct) "Alyz has her own set of rooms and labs for magical experiments over that way.  I'd suggest staying out till you know what's safe, just in case.  Magical research can be dangerous.  I know."

(Assuming I'm wrong) "No, and I haven't been over there, there's been too much going around here to do a lot of exploring, but I'd be careful, Alyz does magical research, and it could be dangerous to walk in on her."

"Zythryd, something wonderful happened to me today.  I was able to summon natural spring water, as it if had come from a stream.  It's normaly not possable, but I did it.  It makes me feel so alive to finally have good news."  Vasha smiles and bounces a bit happily.

OOC: I was sort of falling asleep while posting this, so forgive me if there's a word or few out of place or missing.  Night


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

"Hmm...magical research.  I remember being disallowed into her private chambres for that reason...What sorts of research?  Probably evil necromantic rituals where she kidnaps children in the night and dissects...oh, I'm sorry, Vasha.  I'll try to stop it.  I'm sure you're right and she doesn't have evil necromantic rituals.  Anyway, the west wing is a different area entirely.  I wonder why we can't go there."

"Oh, well that sounds like good news, Vasha!  I'm not entirely sure of the implications of that, but it sounds like it makes you happy, which is the important thing."

(OOC: G'night)


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

"Welll, since she is the Crown Princess, she probably has to entertain guests and such, and it'd be hard to maintain appearances if you showed up looking for lunch while she was talking to someone important.  It's for our protection.  You'll notice that she doesn't have many slaves, if any, as her servants are freer that they would be under similar cercumstances.  This is part of her deception and the burden that she must bear, that she must appear to be calous and evil, but everyone under her roof here is here because of her compassion."

"Look Zythryd, I understand your suspicion, but what has she done to you directly here other than pull you out of your horable tourture, and then have what damage she could be repaired?  What about Niilaa here?  Who she freed from Vrymiin and then bought and set free, at least as best she could, so she could be healed and have no fear of a violent death as a slave?  What about me?  What about my Uncle, who I just figured out that she came to him to heal him.  She let my dear Brother know where to reach me, so he could tell me he was safe.  All the while, she's had to hide this from her father and the other Dragonlords.  Realy Zythryd, is it possable that the Crown Princess you know of is just a ruse, and Alyz is the real heart behind the woman?"

"Thank you.  It's important to me as a Naiad, as well as a daughter of Arris.  It means while I might not be able to heal Arris like I once was, I may still be able to help in some small way, and when it's of no help, I have a bit of Arris and nature to be close to, always."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

"I don't know...You could be right, and Alyz could be the real heart behind Lhyzra, or perhaps Lhyzra could be the real heart behind Alyz.  But you're right that since both are possible, I should at least be nicer either way, even if I choose to remain suspicious.  I will try to do it, but you have to know that it's easier for you to ignore her cruel aspect because you came to know the kinder one first, whereas I have known of the wicked, cruel Lhyzra for many years, and it is a deep-seated perception for me."

"That sounds truly wonderful for you.  I am glad that you were able to experience this."


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

"I understand that, and I know that what you went through didn't help."  Vasha hugs Zythryd.  "Just try, for me, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2005)

"Yes...I'll try, Vasha.  Really I will.  As long as you just be careful of her in case I turn out to be right, I'll try to be nice in case you are right."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Vasha nods "I'm careful.  I know she's struggling with herself, and living the dual life she is does wear on her.  Trust me when I say that if you can be kind to her, it will ease her mind considerably, and mine as well."

"I'm sorry Niilaa, I didn't mean to ignore you.  How you doing?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

*Zythryd nods.*

"I am okay, I guess...At least I am safe from V...Vrymiin now."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Vasha hugs Niilaa "Yes, you're safe now, and I understand completely why you were nervous about me.  If you ever need anything, feel free to ask me, ok?"

"Is there anything I can help either of you with?  I realize it's a bit awkward at the moment, but I'd like to help you make this feel like a home."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

*Niilaa nods wordlessly.*

"Well, the thing that would help me most would be to get to see all the restricted areas so I could convince myself she doesn't have some sort of evil workshop anywhere in here."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

"I'll see what I can do Zythryd, though I think asking to see her bedroom is a bit... personal.  But assuming there's nothing going on anywhere else, I can show you around, and maybe even show you the Jhyram Arris."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

"Well, I guess...I'd like to search for hidden spots in the resricted areas, though if can go there, since if she's let you in there and you haven't seen it, chances are it must be hidden..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Vasha sighs "Do you have to go looking for trouble?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

"I figure I have nothing to lose.  If she's really so nice like you say, then she won't touch me anyway, and if she's really evil, then I was doomed regardless and so she'll either kill me and in so doing give you the warning you need to escape or just leave me alone to continue the facade."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

"Zythryd, escape is not something I need to do.  I'm free to leave whenever I want to.  She even told me this morning, but I'm here because she needs my help.  She needs love, so she can heal.  Her wounds run deep, and I am a part of them."

Vasha sighs and frowns, leaning back against a wall as if to releave a great weight form her shoulders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

"No, I know you could theoretically leave, but you're staying because you believe that she needs your help.  But if she kills me, then you'll know that she's an impostor, so you can then escape."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

"There will be no more death here.  Not while I have anything to do with it.  But you know, perhaps better than I do, that not everything is black and white."  Vasha sighs.  "Zythryd, I'll talk to you a bit later in my room, I'm going to finish my bath.  Stop by whenever."

Vasha heads back to her room and slinks into the bath, tossing her dress to the side.  She closes her eyes for a bit to enjoy her symbiosis.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

"Sure.  Niilaa, Puddles, and I are going to keep exploring for the time being."

*Vasha's symbiosis revitalises her body and soul, filling her with pleasure and bliss.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Vasha sighs and relaxes, giving in to her own personal pleasure for what feels like the first time in ages.  She relaxes and simply soaks it in till someone disturbs her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

*Eventually, Zythryd and Niilaa come back with Puddles.*

"I think I've explored as much as I can in one day, so we're bringin Puddles back, as he's eager to see you again.  I hope you are enjoying your spring water thingy you told me about, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Vasha opens her eyes for a moment and says "Daddy?"

She stands up and looks around, getting her bearings again.  "Oh, hi." she says with a somewhat disapointed smile.  "Find anything interesting?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "Daddy?"



"Huh?"



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Find anything interesting?"



"No, unfortunately...Not really.  Too many restricted areas--that must be where all the interesting things are."

"That nice girl Louteah offered to show us around the estate, but Master Zythryd didn't want to take her tour."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

"Sorry, I was... daydreaming."

"Louteah would have shown you everything if you had asked, but I guess you've had enough sluthing for one day."  Vasha pulls herself out of the tub and sits on the edge. "So, what does that leave for you to do for the rest of the day?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

"No doubt she would have guided us carefully through the place to make sure we didn't see any secret evil places, though, assuming they exist, which admittedly they may not."

"Well, for the rest of the day, there's not much time left.  I was going to see about eating dinner and then maybe going to sleep, I think.  But, my, you look fully refreshed as if it was still midday."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

"Symbiosis will do that.  It's more refreshing that sleep, and takes very little time.  I guess I just got lost in it.  Is it that late already?"

Vasha gets out of the tub, and reluctantly starts it draining.  "Oh, what to wear, I guess I should wear something..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

"Uh, yes," Zythryd agrees, a bit embarrassed, as is Niilaa.


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Vasha slips back on her shadowsilk dress and heads over to Zythryd "Ok, dinner sounds good."  She accompanies the others down to the kitchen to see what's cooking.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

*As Vasha heads to the kitchen, she sees that tonight's meal will be a hearty tomato soup and salad with some meat and potatoes as well.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2005)

Vasha smiles and eats her fill, hoping for a quiet, non-eventful dinner. "So, Niilaa, have you thought about what you're going to do with your time now that you're free here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

"I...don't know.  Hopefully I can find some way to help around the house, like I've always done."


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"Well, I'm sure that would be appreciated, but you can probably spend some time studying too, there's plenty to learn and you have access to lots of books here.  I'm sure you can learn some hobbies too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

"Oh, don't worry about me...I don't know how to read..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"Wouldn't you like to though?  Briinn is getting tutored, I'm sure you could be too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

"Oh, no...reading is so hard.  It would be a waste of time to have to teach me..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"Nothing worth while is ever easy Niilaa.  I think you should give it a try, but it's up to you to decide."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

"I think I shouldn't...I don't want to impose on someone important and make them teach me."


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"Niilaa, it's no imposition.  I'll even help you if you'd like.  You're not a slave anymore, you don't need to treat yourself like one."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

"Oh, but I don't want to make anyone have to go to all the effort...and besides, helping out around the house is what I am best at."


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"It's no bother at all, but it's up to you Niilaa.  Think about it, as I'm sure Louteah and Alyz will offer this to you as well."

She smiles and holds Zythryd's hand off and on throught dinner, as if to remind herself he's really there.  She sneaks in a quick kiss and whispers in his ear "I'd like to talk to you alone tonight.  Come to my room whenever you can."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

"Umm, okay.  I'll stop by when I can."


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Finished with dinner, Vasha excuses herself and takes Puddles back to her room, where she spends a bit of time playing with, fetch, tug of war, and such.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

*Eventually, Zythryd enters the room.*

"You wanted to see me, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Vasha walks over to Zythryd and hugs him tightly.  "I'm sorry if I'm distant Zythryd.  So much has happened, and sometimes it's hard to tell if I'm coming or going.  It's just..."  She sighs and continues to hold him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

"Don't worry, Vasha...It's okay.  It's just what?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

"It's just that nothing's ever simple with Alyz, or any of this."  Vasha sighs.  "I ... I just have so much to deal with... so much on my shoulders now."

"Is it wrong to want my father back?  To feel him hold you securely, to see his face light up when I called him daddy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

"No...of course it's not wrong.  She took him from you when you were so young, Vasha...it is tragic that you couldn't know your father better..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

"But... but what if he could be brought back... what if..."  she says, unable to finish her thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

"What do you mean?  I don't want to hurt your feelings, but that's impossible.  No one who dies on Arris can be brought back to life...their souls return to the dying planet.  Everyone knows that..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

"Zythryd, I want you to promise me you won't judge.  Please." Vasha says, obviously a bit upset now, though not at Zythryd in particular.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

*Zythryd looks a bit uneasy, several of his doomsday scenarios involving Lhyzra rushing through his head as he tries to speak with much more confidence than he feels:*

"Okay Vasha, don't worry...I won't judge you."


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

"Alyz thinks she's found a way to bring him back, but she needs my help.  It'd be him, alive, in his own body.  And I don't know why I can't simply say yes to her."   She breaks into a sob "I miss daddy so much."

OOC: I've always envisioned her as someone who'd call her dad Daddy, but she refers to him in general in the past as Father, as it helps her deal with her feelings of loss, by focusing on the positive and good memories, and distancing herself form what she called him.  That's why she keeps swaping who she refers to him as.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

*Zythryd hugs Vasha, trying to comfort her.*

"Vasha...I know you miss your father, and I promised, so I won't say anything unless you want me to."


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

"You think it's something wrong, and bad, and evil.  I can tell, and you can say so but how can bringing back such a good man be bad?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

"It's just that...I don't know how it would be done, and I can only assume the worst, especially considering Lhyzra's track record...You know, some kind of demonic necromantic ritual..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

"*Alyz*' is not like that, but daddy is her obsession.  She blames herself for everything, and even though she did what she did to him to spare him, and it still haunts her, and keeps her from healing.  She admits some of what she did was vile to raise him, but she thinks she can do it now, and do it without anything depraved.  Just... something seems not right.  But to not do it means to not bring back daddy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

"Is it right to use something gained from the research obtained by vile methods?  Or is it worse not to use it and let the loss be in vain?  I don't think there is an easy answer to that question."


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

Vasha nods and holds Zythryd tight.  "She promised nothing more of her admittedly depraved experiments, but in her way she's been trying to help.  I don't know if bringing Daddy back will help her heal, but it might, or it might be worse if he still wishes to return to Mom.  But if she realy can do it, it might hurt her more if she doesn't.  She feels she needs me, because his soul will be more likely to come if I'm there, and I can help her use a small bit of the Jewel's essance, so ultimately it's my choice."

She sighs "What's a girl to do..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

"I don't know what to tell you, Vasha.  I wouldn't do it if I were you, but that's because I don't trust Crown Princess Lhyzra.  Considering that you do trust her, that would change things a lot, I think..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

"Can you see why judging her is not right though Zythryd?  There is so much more than the Crown Princess that you know, which is what she does in public so she can be left alone in private."

"Thank you though, for everything.  Your shoulder means a lot to me, and I've missed it for all this time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

"I'm glad to help, and I only hope that my voice of caution can help you make the right choice, whatever you choose," Zythryd replies with a smile, as he teases "But you'd better not have summoned any demons while I was gone!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

Vasha fake pouts "It was only a little one." before giggling, obviously feeling a bit better.

"You're welcome to stay here tonight.  Being in your arms is a comforting feeling I've missed."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

"Sure, Vasha...I wasn't sure if you wanted me any more, could trust me like that any more after...what happened before..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

"You weren't yourself, and knowing the true person underneath is what counts.  In a way, it's like Alyz, and you've seen her Crown Princess persona, but not the real her."  Vasha smiles and holds Zythryd close "I just want to have you near me, to reasure me that you're realy back."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

"Then I'll do my best to reassure you, dear Vasha," Zythryd replies, planting a kiss on her nose.


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

Vasha smiles and gives him a tender kiss.  "Thank you."

"Louteah and Alyz got me a few new dresses, have you seen them all?" She asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

"Uhh, I'm embarrassed to admit that I haven't been paying much attention.  I see you're wearing some kind of wispy shadowy dress right now.  I'll just mention once that you should be careful of any gifts from the Crown Princess and then I won't bring it up again."


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

"Yeah, this one was Louteah's idea.  It's light and airy.  Want to see the rest?"

Vasha goes back and models each of the dresses, including coming out in the ruby red one with her red lenses and red hair (She saves that one for last).

OOC: You have the dress writeups?  Or should I dig for them?  I should put them on the character sheet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

"They are quite beautiful," Zythryd agrees, smiling as he watches Vasha modelling each of the dresses, but he is clearly awed by the last ensemble, "Wow!  You look like a truly breathtaking Valsian beauty...Is this what you looked like back when you were still part Valsian?  And...is that Energyjewel?"

(OOC:[SBLOCK]
*Vasha inspects the different dresses:

The first dress is a vibrant azure, matching Vasha's eyes, long and elegant, made of a very soft silky material that brings a cool pleasure to Vasha's fingers as she strokes it.

The second dress is red and tight-fitting, with a deep, daring cleavage and strategically-exposed flesh in a variety of places.

The third is pure light and white, simple, but pretty.

The fourth is shimmery like a bejeweled ruby, sparkling and glittering with a warm light 

"That last one you looked at is made of intricately-crafted Energyjewel chosen for your linked jewel type. It will protect you if you embrace it with the loving energy of Arris."

The last one is semi-transparent and tantalising, though it covers all the naughty bits well enough. The material is very light and ephemeral, feeling like it is almost not there at all.

"That one is made of Shadowstuff, so it's only partially real. As long as you know that, you'll be able to move unrestricted as if it was only 40 percent there."[/SBLOCK])


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

"I'm glad you like them." she says as she models them. 

"Yes, this is me before I blossemed, or at least as I would have been.  And yes, this is Energyjewel, and I can attune it.  It makes me feel closer to Arris.  Alyz introduced me to her father as Vhazlii Griiash, so I can use that as cover if I choose to emerge from the house, but I haven't yet, because it's safer if I don't.  I even have a servant outfit, that I only wore once..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

"Well, you look very beautiful, a lovely vision of the good that still exists in our people..."

"She took you to see the Dragonemperor?!  Is she insane?  That man is dangerous and very perceptive too from what I hear.  Your life was in grave danger!  What game of hers could possibly be worth putting you at such a risk?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Vasha smiles and blushes at the compliment.

"Rescuing you," Vasha responded.  "She was forced to, because he found out she was there and requested her presence.  It would have looked suspicious if she hadn't."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

"Oh, umm...I see."

*Zythryd seems a bit mollified by this answer.*

"You still shouldn't have risked so much just to rescue me, though."


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

She smiles and holds his hand "It was the least I could do, and I'd gladly do it again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

"You're being silly, Vasha...I don't matter, so you mustn't take risks like that for me..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

"I'm being true to myself.  If it weren't for me, you wouldn't have been there like that.  I had to do what I could, and I hoped my presence might ease it for you."  When Zythryd opens his mouth to protest again, she kisses him tenderly, letting it linger.  "And that's enough of that, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

"Okay Vasha...You know I can't stay upset with you for long, especially when you went to such dangerous lengths to save me...And even moreso when you are in this absolutely bewitching Valsian form..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Vasha grins seductively, "I didn't know It'd have such an effect on you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

"Well, you are incredibly lovely in any form, but in this one, you remind me of the familiar beauty of all the Valsian girls I've seen, except transformed into a beautiful godddess."


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Vasha blushes at this "You're too kind Zythryd."  She draws him into a tender kiss.  "I can leave it this way tonight if you'd like."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

"Well, whatever you're comfortable with, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"Doesn't bother me.  It's kind of different."  She shifts her hair back to it's natural color for a moment. "Doesn't realy require much work either, so that's nice."  It shifts back to the Ruby Red.  "And you seem to like it" she grins as she traces her fingers down Zythryd's front and grins.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"Well, I don't know...in a sense, it makes you seem somehow more real when you look like this, so I don't have to constantly doubting whether you are just a beautiful dream of utter perfection...I can be more sure that you are a solid woman of flesh and blood.  Aren't I silly?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"Of course you're silly, nothing wrong with that." Vasha giggles.  "But I am real, and here.  The outside is only a context, and it is the inside that counts.  And inside, it's still little old me, just like it's always been."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"Yes, that's true...the outside can be deceiving sometimes, and it is only the truth of the soul that truly shows beauty...I have seen the kindness in your heart, and that is why I know your beauty to be true."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Vasha smiles "I see the beauty in all souls, which is why I love so much.  Every soul is worth loving and trying to save.  Some are just harder than others.  But it hurt some times.  But something so worthwhile isn't always easy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"I disagree, Vasha.  Some souls are pure evil and have nothing worth saving within them, even if the body is beautiful...Haven't you ever seen a demon before?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"No, I haven't, but I thought Demons didn't have souls?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"Well, from what I know, it would be more accurate to say that they have no physical body...demons are composed of only soul, I believe, the power of the soul made tangible."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"Well, I don't speak of Demons, just people.  And it doesn't mean all are redeamable, but that's no reason not to try."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"Sometimes, you do have a reason not to try, though...if you try, then the evil ones will just take advantage of you, and hurt you and the ones you love...like Vrymiin..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"Vrymiin deserved a chance to prove she'd changed, but I should have been more carefull around her.  Perhaps I'm a bit reckless with my love, but I can't give up on it."

Vasha walks over to the bed, her hips swaying rythmicly as she walks.  She leans far over the bed to straighten the sheets, providing an interesting view.  "I think that's enough of that talk now.  Don't you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"I think you've tempted me to a point where I can't refuse," Zythryd teases, following Vasha to the bed.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"What, little old me? What you gonna do?" she grins.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"This!" Zythryd replies, suddenly hugging Vasha from behind and kissing the side of her cheek as he turns her around to face him in his arms and gives her a long kiss.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Vasha kisses him back, tender turning to passion with the long kiss. "Ooh, you big brute you" she giggles and she playfully beats on his chest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*Zythryd winces a bit.*

"Please don't joke about that, Vasha...it reminds me of...you know.."

*But he doesn't let it slow him down for long, as he pulls Vasha down gently onto the bed on top of him.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Vasha puts her finger on his lips as he says the words "Shh, I know you'd not hurt me."

She smiles as she draws him into a long, tender kiss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*Zythryd slowly and carefully removes Vasha's Energyjewel dress and then works on his own clothes, pulling Vasha's nude form into his gentle embrace.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Vasha takes a moment to cast her massage spell while he's fumbling with his clothes, but doesn't begin to use her hands till she maneuvers him on top of her, and then the mystical hands begin to work their magic on his lower back and thighs just as she embraces him in a tender kiss..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*Zythryd rolls his back as his body arches in pure bliss.*

"Oh, Vasha!  You've finished that new spell, haven't you?  It's wonderful, dear Vasha, just like you."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"I told you I did. I'm glad you like it."

Exploring creative uses for the hands and other body parts, Vasha and Zythryd enjoy a long night of passion and reassurance.  Holding, comforting, and pleasuring each other till there is little more their bodies can do but rejoyce in holding each other in bliss.  

Vasha smiles softly as she gives Zythryd a tender kiss "It's good to have you back dear."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*Zythryd sighs and is about to reply when he drifts off into a peaceful, bliss-filled sleep in Vasha's arms, although Vasha is still energised thanks to her meditation with the Jhyram Arris and then her symbiosis in the bath.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Vasha slips out of bed and back into her dress.  She gives Zythryd a quick kiss on the forehead before she quietly slips out, and then looks to see if she can find Alyz still awake.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*Vasha heads through the darkened estate to Alyz's personal chambres, where she finds Alyz lying awake in bed, staring at the ceiling.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"What's on your mind Sister?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*Alyz gives a little wan half-smile.*

"I'll bet you can guess, Vasha..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Vasha wanders over and lays next to Alyz, "Yeah, your ceiling needs painting."  she giggles.

"Well, I'm here, you can talk to me.  Tell me everything going through your mind."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*Alyz smiles that wan half-smile again at Vasha's joke, but then she shivers.*

"The same thing that always keeps me awake at night...the hellish images that will never cease to torment me, the words that burn into my soul...and now, it all seems so heightened because...because...Marrik..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Vasha holds Alyz's hand tenderly.  "What daddy...Father did to you hurt, and then what you had to do to him to save him could only have hurt you more.  I wish I could help ease your pain sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"I'm afraid that there is nothing you can do...even succeeding at my mad scheme will not mend a broken heart..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"Time can heal, if you let it.  As can someone special, and I know there's someone special out there for you.  If this scheme of yours won't help, then why do it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"It won't help _me_, but I'm not the one that matters...And no, you're wrong.  There isn't anyone out there for me..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"But you are the one who matters Alyz.  Sister, I love you dearly, and seeing your heart ache makes mine ache as well.  If I, of all people, can see past what you've done, and still love you like a sister, why can't there be someone out there for you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"I don't matter because there's no way for me to be happy, so there is no sense in trying.  I'm weak, Vasha, but my standards have also been set far too high by my status...if someone can see past what I've done, then it's nice, and I'll have another friend like you or Louteah, but that is all..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"Love doesn't fit any standards.  Father certaintly wasn't up to the standards of your status, and that never stoped you from loving him.  And don't tell me you don't want to be loved, for I know better than that.  Perhaps you simply just expect too much from it.  Just let it happen sister, and things will follow their natural course."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"He didn't have the same social status, but I have never cared about that.  He was _most certainly_ up to my standards, Vasha.  He surpassed any standards I might have spectacularly.  But there is no man alive who does so."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"Each love is different Alyz.  No one will ever replace my father in your heart, but you don't need them to.  They need to be their own special love, much of how you might love your mother, your father, and your siblings differently.  As for wonderful men, there are several out there.  Bertram is a dear, and one of the nicest men I've met.  And Zythryd has a true heart of gold."

"I think you need to stop listening to what you want here" she puts her finger on Alyz's head "and start listening that what you need here" she says as she puts her finger over Alyz's heart.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*Alyz shakes her head.*

"No.  You're wrong.  Believe me, I can lead with my heart when my head screams that I must stop...I do it far too much...but my heart is uninterested in any man I have met, and that includes both of those you mentioned."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"I didn't tell you to be interested in them, just to let your heart loose to find one."

Vasha pauses "What are you afraid of sister?  Why do you fear letting yourself love another?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"I fear nothing, and I'm not afraid to love another.  There simply _isn't_ another Vasha, so please stop tormenting me..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"I think you're afraid of what will happen to the one you love Sister, because of what happened with my father."  Vasha hugs Alyz "I love you Alyz, and you can't stop me from loving you.  Louteah loves you to.  And we just want you to be happy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"I thank you for your concern, and your support and Louteah's mean a lot to me, but it isn't as simple as you make it out to be...There isn't another, so please let me be."


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"What about what you plan to do with Father?  What do you hope to accomplish with that?  You say it's not for you.  Who is it for?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

"It is for everyone who has ever loved Marrik and who Marrik loves..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

Vasha casts her massage spell and has the mystical hands carefully work Alyz's shoulders.  "You don't need to redeam yourself like this.  Unfortunately, someone we all loved is dead, but maybe we just need to remember him and move on.  I don't want to bring him back and find that he's not the man we remember because of how long his soul's been gone.  I...  I'm just scared..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

*Alyz shirks off the hands and shakes her head.*

"He is still the same man...His soul isn't gone at all, Vasha...It is still there, waiting for him to be reborn.  I don't need to redeem myself, but Marrik deserves to have his life back!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

"Relax sister, just a massage, nothing more.  I thought you might enjoy the new spell."

"Are you sure Alyz?  No doubts, nothing depraved, just a true revival of Da... Father?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

"Well, it may use the things I learned from my...earlier experiments...but there's nothing left to do that's depraved, I did the depraved things already, unless you consider your pure beautiful love for your father to be depraved..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

"No, of course not sister... and I'm glad that it's all behind you, though I think you should clean it up so he doesn't wake up to ... well... you know."  Vasha resumes working on Alyz's shoulders.

"I'll help you sister, But I feel so selfish in doing so.  I... I miss my Daddy so much sometimes."  her eyes fight back the tears, though not quite successfully as one escapes.  "I'm sorry sister, I don't mean to burden you more, with my pain."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

"It is no burden that I was not meant to bear, Vasha...Your pain at the loss of your father is my fault, as ultimately I am to blame...You have no cause to feel selfish, as your love for your father is pure and true, a selfless love that stretches into eternity, and it is only this love that you are expressing."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

"It's not your burdon Sister, as you did what was right, and i wouldn't be here if it werent' for you."  Vasha hugs Alyz.  "I guess it is both or burdons of love."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

"For your part it is love, but for me it is just obsession...how can I call it love when it isn't mutual?"

"Anyway, perhaps we can throw off our mutual burdens together, Vasha..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

"Love is often one sided, but that doesn't make it any less legitimate sister."

Vasha nods.  "Yes, but I want you to promise, that whatever happens, you'll move on after this.  You've been stuck in the past for too long Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"I will think about it, but I'll make you no promises on that, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"At least try.  For me Sister."  She gives Alyz a tender kiss.

"How's the massage by the way?  I think the spell works very well" she says as she moves the hands down Alyz's back a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"I will try, but that is all I can do."

"The massage?  I guess it's working well--I can definitely see the progress of our research from the rudimentary stages."


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"It will feel better as I learn to manipulate magical energies more.  But it's pretty enjoyable now I think.  I hope it's helping you relax a bit."

"Speaking of magical energies, I know Briinn managed to gain Psionic Focus yesterday, and that's good.  I hope you can teach her to respect the energy she has though, so as to not draw to much from Arris, as I know the Dragonlords can do.  If you want, I can talk to her a bit about respecting where the energy comes from."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"No need to fear.  Soon...very soon...No one will have to worry about hurting Arris any more..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"What do you mean sister?"

OOC: is the color change just a thing? Or is there a different tone in her voice?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"I am working to make it so the Dragonlords can use their power without harming Arris.  Perhaps it will succeed some day..."

(OOC: I've done it before too.  I like colours, they're pretty.  Also we've both been using the same one )


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"How are you doing so without an Ecomancer?  The Dragonlords conection with Arris is nothing like ours, and while what you do is noble, wouldn't it help to have one working with you?"

OOC: Yeah, I noticed it, just wondering if it was a noticable tone change in her, or you just changing colors for ease of looking.  Sorry about grabbing Cyan, but it was the color I had picked out for Vasha long ago, I just didn't use it when she was the only one in the thread that wasn't you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"Because I'm going for the opposite of what would need an Ecomancer...I don't want the Dragonlords to drain away Arris, so I'm going to build a powerful nexus that they can use instead, allowing Arris to have the reprieve she deserves."

(OOC: No worries )


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"That sounds good Sister, but is that what the Jhyram Arris is for?  Will it still be able to repair the damage to Arris?  And won't you need an Ecomancer for that?  I was thinking of offering to teach Zythryd the ways, since he can't leave here anyway.  He could assist you, and in his own way, keep an eye on you, and perhaps see the good works you are doing, and learn to trust you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"Yes, it is what the Jhyram Arris is for.  As for healing the water of Arris--if you use it for that in the Mojiin ritual that it is meant to be used, it will be used all it once and it will be destroyed forever.  Then the Dragonlords will just drain the life away and it will be for nothing.  If you use it is a nexus, draining power slowly, it will restore its power slowly, as we have seen it doing after it gave some of it to you, and it will never run dry."


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"That makes sense, but can't is be used as a nexus to chanel power to heal Arris as well?  Not that I want to drain it too much, but Arris needs more than just a reprieve Sister.  It will take time, and a willingness to embrace new ideas, even for the Dragonlords.  And I think embracing Ecomancy might be the biggest hurdle.  I don't envy your task Sister, just be carefull where you tread, for you perhaps hold the key to the heart of Arris in your hands."  

Vasha hugs Alyz.  "Relax sister.  Let my gentile massage relax and calm you, so you can sleep and dream of a better Arris.  I will meet you tomorow and we can go from there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"No.  According to the text, the power cannot be released to Arris except via the large ritual that will totally restore all the water to the planet, a huge regeneration."

"Embracing Ecomancy won't do a thing to help.  There will always be people who seek the path of the Dragonlord, even if it just those who seek extra power, and even a lower number of Dragonlords would surely be enough to cause the planet to lose its lifeforce all over again."  

"The heart of Arris?  The Crazan Arris?  No...not yet.  But I've hired another half-Nymph, like you, to help me find it, so perhaps I will have it soon."


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"I was able to heal the planet slowly though, so I know it is possable.  The texts don't know everything."

"I ment embracing it as an acceptable practice Sister.  Not converting the Dragonlords."

"That's not the heart of Arris I ment Sister.  Arris is a true entity, who loves unconditionaly, and her love has been abused.  You hold the power to repair her heart by allowing her to regain her strength to love all her children again.  The connection between Arris and an Ecomancer is more complex than I think you give it credit for."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"You told me about what you did.  It seems certain that this was a wondrous synergy between your Naiad nature, your Ecomancy, and the Jewel reacting rather than an actual use of the Jewel itself."

"If the Jewel is used for its intended purpose, Arris will regain her strength again, true.  But it will be gone very soon again.  It is ultimately shortsighted.  In fact, the Elder Preservers wouldn't use the Jewel right now if they found it.  They never even tried before--they wanted it to stay lost...Do you know why, Vasha?


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"Because they know the Dragonlords would just use the energy again of course.  If the energy is renuable, it's better used to heal in the long term."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"Ah, but they can't use it over time either.  That isn't how it works.  They would use it eventually, though...But do you know what they would be waiting for, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"For Arris to die complely so the Dragonlords leave?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"Almost...Almost but not quite...The Jewel would be useless if Arris was fully dead.  But the truth about Dragonlords is that our power comes from Arris in the end.  If Arris died completely, we would eventually lose the link we need to draw energy from other places.  It is also highly infeasible for us to just pick up and leave..."

"Care to guess again?


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"What then?  Do they plan to kill the dragon lords?  Take over Arris?  Sacrifice someone to Arris?  I don't know these things, I've had no dealings with the Preservers."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"You were almost right...The scaly bastards want to wait until all of the Valsians die.  But they are more 'peaceful' than the Avengers, so they won't attack us.  They would wait until everyone was dead from the dying planet giving way and then activate the Jewel."


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"That's horid!  Why is there so much conflict on Arris Sister?  Why can't we all just get along?"

OOC: Sing it! "Why can't we be friends..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"I don't know, Vasha.  I don't know...Your father wanted to do it too, but actually, the Mojiin were rather upset that he did what he did...Did you know?  They wanted those Jewels to stay lost until we Valsians were all dead..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"Well, I guess I can ask him about all this more when we revive him.  You get some rest now though sister.  You need and deserve it."

Vasha continues her mystical massage, and joins in with her hands if Alyz rolls over to allow her too.  She'll continue till Alyz is fast asleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

*Alyz doesn't roll over, but she sighs and then slowly drifts to sleep.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

Vasha gives her sister one last kiss before making sure she's tucked in and slipping out.  She finds Briinn's room, and assuming she's not awake, leaves a note asking her to come see Vasha when she awakes, and not to worry about waking her.  She then checks in on Louteah, giving her Soul Sister a quick kiss durring the night assuming she's not up, and then heads back to her room, to snuggle back in bed with Zythryd and try to get some sleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

*Vasha isn't sure what to use to write a note for Briin.*

*Later, she finds Louteah curled up asleep in dragon form.*

*Eventually, she heads back to her room and reenters the bed, ready to get a little bit of sleep.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

Vasha will go find a study and use a pen and ink to write the note.

Once she's done, she'll curl up with Zythryd. and drift off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

*Vasha awakens a few hours later, with Zythryd still asleep.  Nonetheless, thanks to her Symbiosis, she only needs a little bit of rest to operate at her full potential.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

Vasha smiles and checks the time.  She also creates a bit of water, to see if she she can still create some natural spring water.

If it's close to being morning, she'll see if she can catch Briinn when she wakes.  Otherwise, she'll simply rest, enjoying being close to Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

*Vasha can't check the time exactly, but it seems to be in the wee hours of the morning while it is still totally dark outside.  As Vasha summons a trickle of water to pour onto her skin, she doesn't experience symbiosis due to the lack of submersion, but she can tell that it is still natural spring water.*

*Vasha rests for a few hours, staying close to Zythryd, until eventually it is close to dawn.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

She gives Zythryd a quick kiss, changes into her shadowsilk dress, and heads out to check on Briinn.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2005)

*Vasha comes to Briinn's room and finds the young girl still asleep, at least for now.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 31, 2005)

Vasha takes her note, and then heads down to make herself some breakfast.  Hopefully that should give the girl enough time to awaken.  If she doesn't join her, she'll check on her again when she's done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2005)

*Vasha eats breakfast alone, and Briinn doesn't come down to the dining room.*

*After she is finished, Vasha goes upstairs to see Briinn washing up in her little room.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"Hey there Briinn, do you have a moment?  I want to talk to you about magic, and I feel it's important."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Umm....I guess so..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"It's just... Well, please, you can finish getting ready.  I can wait, I'm sorry."

"What have you learned about magical energies and how to tap them?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Oh, I haven't really learned any of that yet.  We just started simple with psionic focus, and that's hard enough for me."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"Well, Briinn, keep in mind that the magical energies that we all use come from Arris, and we must be careful with that.  Once you have learned how to tap them, please, speak with me again, for I have a demonstration for you.  Ok?  And don't mention this talk to Alyz please."

"And if you ever have a question about magic, let me know, and I'll try to help.  I know you'll do well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Umm...okay, I'll come see you again, but Mistress Lhyzra mindlinks with me to help me learn, so she's going to know that you said not to tell her."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

Vasha sighs "Well, I'll be the one she'll talk with then, but I think she'll understand.  Don't worry, you did nothing wrong."

Vasha gives Briinn a hug "You be mindfull of your training, and I'll help you along where I can, ok?"

With that done, she heads back to her room, hoping to sneak into bed again with Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Umm...okay, I guess.  I'm not sure I understand what you mean..."

*Vasha heads back into bed with Zythryd for a little while, though he stirs and awakens less than an hour later.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"You will Briinn, with time and study." Vasha says, with a smile and a wave.

"Hey there sleepy head." Vasha says with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Good morning, Vasha," Zythryd yawns, "Did you have a good evening?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"It was quite nice, indeed."  She smiles and gives him a quick kiss.  "Hope you slept well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Yes, I did.  Better than I have in a long while.  Having your loving warmth against me helps me sleep peacefully and makes me feel safer and more at home in this place..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"Zythryd, I had an idea that may help you even more.  I know you want to keep tabs on Alyz, and that might be the only way you'll learn to trust here.  Would you like to learn the ways of the Ecomancer, so you can assist her in her work to protect Arris?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"The way of the Ecomancer?  Even if that wasn't illegal, I'm pretty sure it's impossible to learn that inside of these domes, cordoned away from the planet.  Besides, when they tested me, I wasn't talented enough to use magic...I'm just a simple merchant..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"I think you can learn, and the Jhyram Arris can help with a location to learn, but it's up to you.  The dragonlords do thing... differently.  I can't promise I'll be a great teacher, but I think you can learn at least the basics.  And besides, what are they going to do to you at this point, arrest you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Well, there's no harm in trying, but I just don't think I have it in me..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"Well, if nothing else, it will give you something else to occupy your mind, right?  Besides, Puddles has been dying to talk to someone other than me." She giggles.

[sblock=OOC]I had this odd thought if Vasha did manage to raise Marrik.  "Hi Daddy, I've been staying with Alyz, the woman who killed who.  She's been my lover.  Oh, and her Dragon companion, Louteah, she's my soul sister, and also my lover.  And have you met my lover Zythryd?  He thaught me how to trade slaves."

He might not be alive for long [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Well, I guess so...Poor Puddles, he must hate being locked up like this just as much as I do..."

[SBLOCK=OOC][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"Oh, he loves it.  He gets to play with Louteah, and she takes him for walks.  I feel bad I haven't been able to spend as much time with him, but I've talked with him, and he knows I love him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Yes, I'm sure he does.  And it seems like he's having a good time...he's freer to move about than I am, it seems."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"Well, he's always escorted everywhere, but he's not being hunted for, fortunately.  Maybe, if you learn magic well enough, you'll be able do disguise yourself enough to gain some freedom.  I have to put all this on to go out in public." she motions to her hair and lenses.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"I'm sure any disguises I would use would be inadequate...I think your advantage is that nobody really knows what you look like, so they could only pick you out by your hair and eye colours, whereas I would be much easier to spot..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"With magic, anything is possable."  Vasha gestures and the image of Zythryd settles over her.  "Now, I'm not very good with this, but there are stronger charms you can use to disguise youself." she says as she lets the image fade.  "How do you think Vrymiin tricked Niilaa into thinking I was beating her?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Oh...I suppose you're right...But don't you think using such a simple charm would be dangerous with the risk so high?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"I think it's worth it when needed, and with the estate here, most of your needs will be taken care of.  But it's nice to know how, even if it's just an escape plan."

"You should get some breakfast.  I have business with Alyz I need to take care of today.  Spend some time with Louteah, and get to know her, for me ok?  I'd like you to learn to get along with my Soul Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Escape plan, eh?....Hmm, I think you're right."

"I'll try, but she always gets quiet and upset when I'm around, it seems."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

Vasha nods "Alyz will try to protect you, but it's good to be prepared in case she can't"

"That's because you keep insulting Alyz around her.  Be nice, or simply avoid the topic, and I think you'll get along much better.  You would get upset if you were talking to someone who couldn't stop insulting or insinuating bad things about me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Well, I suppose...this Louteah, she's a dragon?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"What makes you think that?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Because all Dragonlords have dragons as pets, and I haven't seen Lhyzra's silver dragon around here all this time, and I seem to recall that they can change into a humanoid form...Besides, she acts with the slavish devotion of a pet to her master."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

Vasha scoffs "Slavish devotion?  Louteah cares deeply for Alyz, and is a wonderful person.  She's my soul sister, and her story is not as simple as you dismiss it to be."

OOC: Ok, I'm confused, I thought Louteah was hiding from the Dragonlords with Alyz's help and kept her dragon form a secret?  At least that's the impression I got from her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"Sure...whatever you say, Vasha."

(OOC: That's what she said, yep   You remembered correctly )


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"No, that's not it Zythryd, you insult my Soul Sister, and you insult me.  I don't think you understand how hard it is to have to defend those you love to others against baseless accusations.  You don't even give them a chance."

Vasha gets up and goes to change.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

"For what it's worth, I wasn't sure about Louteah until you admitted it just now--I asked just to see what you would say."

*Vasha heads off to change.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2005)

"Who Louteah is is hers to discuss with.  Zythryd, I'm upset with you asking, I'm upset with your insinuating words.  Can't you try to think the best of someone once?  Can't you try to be nice and perhaps a bit sensitive about others?  This ... This is why Louteah feels uncomfortable around you.  Just try to say something nice, or at least keep the conversation friendly, ok?"  Vasha emerges in her shimmersilk dress, though still with her Valsian hair and eye color.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 2, 2005)

"Vasha, I'm willing to entertain the notion that Lhyzra might not be evil, but that doesn't mean I'm abandoning my belief that she is either."


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2005)

"That doesn't mean you have to be so...blunt about it."  Vasha walks over to Zythryd and looks into his eyes.  "Please, just keep your judgements and supositions to yourself for a bit, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 2, 2005)

"Well, I wasn't going to say them aloud to Lhyzra or Louteah if that's what you mean," Zythryd replies, looking hurt, "But I thought that I could talk safely around you, Vasha...I thought..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha sighs and hugs Zythryd "I'm sorry.  I just want you to get along so much, and I've got so much on my mind.  You've been through a lot and I understand you being suspicious, even if I think it's unfounded."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"I'm trying to be more subtle about my thoughts to their faces, Vasha.  I haven't said anything to them since our talk..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"Thank you dear."  Vasha says with a smile.  "Just try not to be so hard on them.  If you look too hard, eveyone has something they're ashamed of or want to hide.  Just don't judge them unfairly."

She gives Zythryd a tender kiss.  "Alyz and I will be busy for a while today, so i'll see you later, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"Well, I had a bad feeling about Vrymiin and you convinced me to ignore it...I won't ignore my bad feeling again, Vasha...But you've convinced me to be less open about it..."

"...Well in that case, I'll see you later, I guess."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"I understand, and thank you for trying."

Vasha heads off to find Alyz.

OOC: You mean more open?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*Vasha looks around and eventually finds Alyz studying a thick black tome in her study.*

(OOC: Nope, less open.  Vasha convinced him to be less open about his suspicions )


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha peeks over her shoulder "What ya up to Sister?"

OOC: Oh, I'm thinking keeping his mind open.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"Just doing some reading.  Good morning, Vasha, how are you doing today?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"I'm good.  I think Zythryd is adjusting a bit better now that he's had a bit of time.  I'm ready to get started whenever you are Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"Okay Vasha.  In that case, please come with me."

*Alyz leads Vasha first down to where the Jhyram Arris is being kept--now the plain block on which it had been set has been replaced by an elaborate jeweled orrery set inside a sphere being held up by a golden tripod.*

*After taking the Jewel and its holder, Alyz and Vasha head back to Alyz's secret laboratory, some of which has been significantly cleared out to make room for a huge circle drawn in the ground in what appears to be crushed red crystals, perhaps ruby dust.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"Crushed Ruby... for his affinity.  Makes sense.  What do you need me to do Sister?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"I need you to participate in the ritual and add your Ecomantic powers to my own.  And then, when it is complete...I need you to be the one who calls his soul forth from this black sapphire to the world of the living."

*She reaches into her cleavage, perhaps into an inner pocket in her dress right next to her heart, and pulls out a shimmeringly beautiful black sapphire, light and darkness both shining from its inky depths.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"You've kept his soul safe in there?  Or is this just a portal for the souls?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"Yes, I've kept his soul safe in here.  It is the most powerful magic I have ever seen, and I wasn't able to learn it, so in frustration, I ripped the page out of Valthos's ancient tome and recited it like a scroll, and it worked, though it destroyed the page...Are you familiar with _Speak With Dead_ magic?  I needed to make sure they couldn't use it..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"So, if this fails, his soul will be freed regardless to return to Arris?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"We will speak about that if it comes to it, but I am fairly confident this time, Vasha.  There's just something that feels...right."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha nods "I will follow your lead Sister."  She gives Alyz a hug and a tender kiss.  "I have faith in you and your heart."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*Alyz smiles and gives Vasha a hug, then she pulls a large container of blood-red liquid from a table as well as some intricate tools and slowly but carefully draws mystical symbols of power within the circle.*

(OOC: It's like this picture, but it's red)

"The circle is complete.  The ritual will soon begin.  Now for Arris's Tear, as she mourns for her lost son."


*She places her hands against the sphere and closes her eyes, and her amethyst hair ripples as if under the gentle eddies of a stream, as a tiny liquid blue drop falls from the Jhyram Arris out of the sphere and into the middle of the circle.*

"Now hold my hand and chant the words I say just after I say them, as the ritual is at hand."

*Alyz pulls out the black book in one hand and reaches for Vasha's with the other.  Her hand, and Vasha notices also her face, is covered with sweat.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha pays close attention, trying share her magical power with Alyz to assist her, and repeating the words as Alyz chants them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*Alyz reads off harsh words of raw power and foreboding solemnity in an ancient language that Vasha cannot understand, but even so, Vasha follows Alyz's lead, repeating each word as Alyz sprinkles a fine white dust through the air and then moves two large cylindrical glass tubes, five feet tall and two or three feet in diameter, the insides obscured by the blood-red liquid that encases them, so that they are directly in the centre of the circle, never ceasing the chant.  She opens the top of each tube gently and placing one hand into the red goo of the first tube, wincing as she does and turning to Vasha to indicate that the other woman needs to place her hand into the other tube.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha, following Alyz's chant, places her hand into the other tube.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*The red contents of the tube seem gooey and oozelike, and as she puts her hand in, she feels first a sting and then a strange enervation, as if completing the link, with one hand in Alyz's hand and another of each of theirs in the tubes, was sapping her strength.*

"Concentrate Vasha...don't faint on me, okay?" Alyz asks, as she takes a slight pause in the chanting to catch her breath, and also to watch as the red liquid bubbles and churns, suddenly gripping onto Vasha's arm, and as Vasha looks over, on Alyz's as well, as it flows up their arms towards their hearts and then drops down calmly down to their wombs, flowing onto the ground in the centre of the circle in a pool that congeals into a perfect sphere of rippling viscous red, and Alyz pulls out the book again and continues the chant, drawing forth her power, more and more and more until she was drawing everything she could draw without destroying her body, watching as Vasha did the same, and the chant spirals louder and louder, higher and higher, until a vortex of blue, red, and black envelops the two women, and red lightning shoots about.  The lamps in the room shatter one by one, leaving it in pitch blackness save for the dark, otherworldly vortex, as Alyz begins to tremble all over her body.  And then she screams, an unearthly cry--of terror or exultation?--as the crimson sphere floats into the air, the circle glowing with a strong ruby light.  Then she places the sapphire, her hand still shaking, into the menacingly roiling sphere, as she trembles and whispers:*

"Vasha...hold out your hand.  I...I...need to mix in just a bit of your blood...his blood."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha struggles to hold out her hand, thinking of her father gives her the strength to do it, as she puts it forward for Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*Alyz pulls out a ritual athame and makes a careful slit in Vasha's artery along her wrist, allowing Vasha's lifeblood to pour out and feed the sphere for a few moments...and then a few more...as Vasha feels fainter and fainter, the room spinning around her as her vision blurs and her legs become unsteady...*

*Suddenly, Alyz draws more strength from some inner reserve and nods sharply, pulling a handkerchief quickly from her pocket and tying off Vasha's wound before the Nymph can lose any more blood, stroking her arm gently in apology.  Then her eyes turn feverish as she gazes back to the floating bloody sphere, which has become to roil and bubble, extending and contracting tendrils until it has taken the shape of a three-dimensional representation of some of the symbols from the circle before, with a smaller sphere on the inside that glows with a bright white light.*

*Alyz flips the book to a different page and continues her chant desperately, filling herself with power dangerously and to the limit once again, this time using the Jhyram Arris as a crutch to steady her arcane power.*

"Breathe out slowly Vasha," Alyz gasps and follows her own advice as the two exhale, causing a subtle white mist to flow forth from each of their mouths and into the central sphere, leaving Vasha feeling much weaker, as if part of her soul had been rent away, and Alyz, who seems to leaking much much more of the white stuff, is barely able to stand, literally using the Jhyram Arris's holder as a physical crutch now, as she collapses onto it.

"Vasha...you have to..." Alyz barely gasps "Speak the final words...and then call out to your father and ask him to return...send forth your love to the sphere...the words...the words are...'Necronom Vesperek Infernum...Alma Phlegethos Sin Lethe...Levistus Jhyram Vyratas Maladomini Nergal Zanlyr Malsheem...Ereshkigal Alma Renatav...Marrik ai...' "

*Alyz gasps, shudders, and convulsing, slipping off her crutch as the upper half of her body bends over the top as she falls over the Jewel's holder and onto the ground unconscious with her legs dangling in the air, all her strength gone, as her long amethyst hair falls forward to cover her sweat-soaked face.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha repeats the worlds "Necronom Vesperek Infernum...Alma Phlegethos Sin Lethe...Levistus Jhyram Vyratas Maladomini Nergal Zanlyr Malsheem...Ereshkigal Alma Renatav...Marrik ai..."

She reaches into the sphere with her love, her thoughts of her father, her happy memories, and deep caring she had for him.  She reaches out as she would embrace Arris, hoping to feel the embrace of her father once again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

(OOC: Alyz seems to have fallen unconscious before she quite finished giving Vasha the words.  Care to have Vasha guess the missing part at the end?)


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Thinking something was missing, Vasha finishes "..Khala"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*The vortex of colours grows faster and faster and narrows around Vasha and the blood-red symbols whirling around the sphere, as it picks up an otherworldly ethereal zephyr, whipping Vasha's hair around as if in an eerie windstorm, and a keening sound erupts involuntarily from Vasha's mouth, blending with the wailing of the wind into a clarion call, beckoning into the great beyond as Vasha sends forth her thoughts, her memories, her love...*

*Suddenly, a bright flash of purple lightning flashes straight down from the ceiling and strikes the sphere.  Once.  Twice.  Three times.  And the outer symbols, which have been violently whirling, explode outward, covering Vasha's entire body in blood and whatever else is in that mixture.*

*But Vasha hardly notices because she can feel an answer to her call deep in her heart, and her eyes roll back in her head, leaving only a pulsing field of red in her vision and a swelling warmth surging through her, as she feels safe, as if she was an infant again with her father's arms around her...*

*...And then...her eyes clear and there are spectral arms around her and she looks up into the transparent insubstantial form of her father's kind, smiling face.*

"I love you Vasha..."

*Did she really hear a whisper in the back of her mind as if it came from the apparition, or was it just the wind?  Either way, the ghostly form of Marrik is sucked into the central sphere and a bright flash of light fills the room as Vasha collapses to her knees, spent.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"Daddy?" Vasha calls, weakly from her knees, as she blinks her eyes and tries to focus and look around.  Barely clinging to consiousness, she looks around hoping for some sort of sign that things worked, fighting to stay consious long enough to see her father.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*As Vasha collapses, her eyes pass rapidly across the room, noticing that the swirling vortex has faded, though the light is still gone except for a faint red glow, though that is enough for her fey eyes to see, splashes of red lay all about...but the last thing Vasha sees before she slips into unconsciousness is her father's two loving blue eyes gazing into her eyes from nearby, but what seems like so far away...and then everything is blackness.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*Vasha stirs partially awake some time later, still unable to move to open her eyes, feeling a gentle hand upon her cheek and a kiss on her forehead.  What had she been?  The ritual!  But the hand that strokes her is soft and small, a woman's hand.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"Mother?" Vasha says as she opens her eyes, blinking till they adjust to the light.  "Daddy?  Is he ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*Vasha looks up to see Louteah leaning over her.*

"No, Vasha, not your mother.  It's just me."

"Your father is going to be fine, and Alyz is still sleeping...She seems to be stable, though fainter than you, but you've lost so much blood..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"Soul Sister.." she says with a weak smile.  "I.. I want to see him... Please help me."

Vasha struggles to check her hair, making sure it's in the state in which he'd remember it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"He's not ready to see anyone yet...Lhyzra told me that he wouldn't be, even if it worked, but he is back...I'm just glad that nobody died...And that you were able to bring your father back."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"I want to be the first person to see him when he's ready.  Just in case.  I think it will be easier seeing me than Alyz."

"What's wrong with him though?  Why the wait?  Is he resting?"

"I hope Zythryd isn't too worried about me..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"Resting...you could say that, I guess.  I'm sure Lhyzra knows exactly what is going on, so you should talk to her when she awakens."

"Zythryd?  I don't really know.  I try to steer clear of the man..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"You should try to get to know him Soul Sister.  He's suspicious, and rightfully so given what he went though, but he's promised me he'd try to be nice about vocalizing things.  The only way he'll learn to trust is to get to know you and Alyz."

"Soul Sister, can you help me to a tub?  If I can fill it... I can rest better there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"Not until he apologises to Lhyzra, Soul Sister, and to me.  He made me cry...but I went back to my room to cry alone..."

"Sure, let me carry you to your bath, Soul Sister."

*Louteah picks Vasha up gently, stroking her sore body comfortingly as she lifts it, carrying the Nymph slowly over from the bed and into the empty bath and setting her down inside ever-so-gently while still cradling her in her arms, giving Vasha a kiss on the cheek, as tears come to her eyes.*

"I was afraid I had lost you, Soul Sister.  You and Alyz both...You were so pale..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"I'm sorry he hurt you Soul Sister.  I'll speak with him.  Things have been... tense, and it's a shame so many people were hurt."

"Soul Sister, you'll never lose me, for our love keeps us togeather always, even though death.  You may mourn my body, but my spirit will always be here for you Soul Sister."  Vasha says as she puts her hand over Louteah's heart weakly.

Vasha strains to fill the tub with water, hoping the natural spring water will help heal her.

Assuming she does... "This is the power of my bond with water Sister.  Stay with me, for I am glad for your company, but I shall be whole shortly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"I will be here for you, Soul Sister...For as long as you need me."

*As Louteah removes their clothes, Vasha barely manages the spell, perhaps aided by her recent exposure to the energies of the Jhyram Arris in the ritual, and sweet soothing spring water rushes down along her body, making her shiver with cold and pleasure both as it begins to fill the tub, giving her enough energy to summon up more water until the tub is full and Vasha begins to experience the refreshing pleasure of symbiosis.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha smiles warmly and holds her Soul Sister's hand, obviously already a bit more energized by the water.  "Thank you Soul Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"What happened in there?  Alyz told me that no matter what I heard, I wasn't to enter under any circumstances until seven hours had passed...I heard screams, and explosions, and howling, and..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"We chanted, and channeled, and mixed some of my blood with some other stuff to help call him, and then, I called out to him... and ... i think I heard him answer.  He still remembers me... still loves me..."   Vasha pauses for a bit... "Seven hours?  That's how much time has passed?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"Well...that doesn't sound as bad as what I thought might be going on in there...Which is a good thing, I guess."

"It was seven hours from when you started the ritual to when I entered to find you two unconscious.  It has been seven _days_ since then, Soul Sister, one day short of a full week."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"Alyz... is she... up and about?  You said she was worse than me... You must have been so worried.  I didn't mean to scare everyone..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"She...she's still unconscious, but at least she is breathing steadily now...it really looked like she was lost..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"When I'm better, I'll take a look at her and see what I can do.  I'm feeling much better already."

"Where is daddy?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"He's still resting...You should probably have Lhyzra explain it to you when she wakes up, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha nods "I should let Zythryd know I'm all right too, he's probably worried sick."

Vasha relaxes and lets the symbiosis embrace her, as she rests and heals.

Once she feels recovered, she stands, carefully, to make sure she can, before she stretches like someone who's not stretched in... well... a week.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

"Yes, whatever else I can say about that man, he does seem to care for you..."

*After relaxing for a few hours in the cool pleasure of the water, Vasha feels fully recovered, stretching out langourously like a cat rising to her feet.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"I think if he'd been able to meet you in different circumstances, you would have gotten along much better.  Thing have been a bit... intense for him.  Niilaa seems like a dear though."

"I think I'm ok now..."

Vasha steps out of the tub carefully, getting her bearings slowly.  She towels off and slips on one of her dresses that Louteah has available to her (Preferably her shimersilk or her white one).  Once she's out and dry, and Louteah has likely done so as well, she gives her Soul Sister a big hug.  "Thank you so much Soul Sister.  I should let Zythryd know I'm ok, and then help you tend to Alyz.  Come, you can stay back from him if you wish, I won't be long."

Vasha heads out with Louteah to find Zythryd, knowing her Soul Sister will step back when they find him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*Vasha finds both the white dress and the shimmersilk dress are ready, so she can pick whichever she prefers.*

*Once she is dressed, she heads through the halls looking for Zythryd, but this time, he finds her first, calling out from across the hall behind her:*

"Vasha, you're awake!  Thank goodness!  I didn't know what was going on, but I feared the worst..."

*As Vasha spins around to face him, she notices that Louteah is gone.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasha will wear her white dress.

Vasha smiles and hugs Zythryd "I'm ok now, but it took a lot out of me.  Louteah thought I was dead at one point.  Alyz is bad too, worse than me.  I need to go help her soon, but I wanted to let you know I'm all right."

She pauses for a moment, but before he can ask the inevitable question, she says "We did it... Daddy's back... and he spoke to me" unable to contain the happyness in her face and voice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

*There are small tears in Zythryd's eyes, but he wipes them away quickly:*

"Oh Vasha!  I was so afraid that Lhyzra had done something terrible to you...except that then when she disappeared too, I thought maybe you were both dead...I tried to ask Louteah, but she refused to talk to me..."

"You brought your father back from...But...that's impossible!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Louteah was realy hurt by you earlier.  You owe her an appology for your rudeness.  Alyz too.  Not for your suspicious, but you shouldn't have been so mean about them.  Louteah will talk with you once you do that."

"We did it... well, Alyz did it, I just helped.  But took a lot out of both of us, and she's in bad shape.  I need to tend to her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"Well she left me hanging for nearly a week when your life was in danger, and I couldn't find out what was wrong or anything!  Do you know how scared I was?  She should apologise to me!"

"You just recovered from your coma, and you're already heading over to tend Lhyzra?...despite the fact that I don't like her or trust her, I have to admire that in you, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"You hurt her deeply enough she was scared to be in the same room with you Zythryd.  She's... well... she's young, impressionable, and quite fragile.  She does admire one thing in you though."  She gives him a tender kiss.  "She admires how much you care for me."  She smiles warmly.

"I spent some time in spring water, and that heals me much faster than you might expect.  I'm fine now, but the sooner I help Alyz, the sooner I can help Daddy recover."  She pauses "Zythryd, she was willing to give her own life so he could live again, and I saw the look of regret in her eye when she endangered mine too.  But above all, she's my Sister, and I must help her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"Hmm...from observing her, you may be right...Poor thing, entangled up with Lhyzra Valthyne..."

"Well...do what you must, I guess.  Just don't go putting yourself in great peril like that again, alright?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Do you think you can muster up an appology then?"

(She'll wait for an answer before she leaves)

"I'll try, but this was to save a life, and I think you understand how seriously I take life."  She gives him a kiss.  "Thank you for caring."

Vasha heads off to find Louteah, and then Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"I'll think about it, but don't count on it, okay?"

"Is it worth it to risk losing your own life, though?"

*Vasha heads off and finds Louteah eating breakfast in the dining room.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Can you please?  For me?"

"Sometime it is."

"Mmm, that looks good Soul Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"I said I'll think about it, Vasha...That's the most I can promise."

"Yes it does.  Briin made it.  Here, there's some for you, under the platter to keep it warm."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Oooh, thanks."  Vasha eats somewhat sparingly, though while hungry, her symbiosis has helped with her hunger as well.  

"We should check on Alyz, I hope I can help her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"I'm sceptical that there is anything you can do...she is just lying there, but at least she is breathing regularly and she hadn't suffered from a terrible loss of blood when we found her..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"I can try to help.  That's all I can do."

"How do we know daddy's ok if Alyz can't check on him?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"Lhyzra told me that...that on the off chance that...the two of you were both still alive and he was there...she said that he would be fine..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"So, he should be ok to see then?  I want to see him after I look at Alyz."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"Well, she also told me that he cannot be disturbed under any circumstances until she wakes up, unless she is dead."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Well, let's go look at Alyz, and we can figure out what to do after that.  I just worry that if he's in similar shape as her, he could be hurting and need asistance."

With that, once they're done with breakfast, Vasha heads up with Louteah to check on Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*Vasha follows Louteah up to Alyz's bedroom, where she finds the Valsian princess lying nearly motionless in bed, her flesh pale, though she is breathing slowly but steadily.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Vasha looks her over, examing her for any injuries, or other signs of what's wrong (Heal +9).  She chants a simple spell and tries to heal some minor wounds (Cure light), hoping that might give her more strength.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*Vasha examines Alyz and can't find any injuries at all.  It seems almost as if Alyz's very soul is wavering, keeping her life in limbo as it battles for its very existance, weakened by being fractured and dispersed in the ritual.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Her Soul is in limbo.  She needs help and love.  Louteah, hold my hand, and hers, and reach out to her with your love.  Embrace her soul with it."

Vasha takes Louteah's hand, and Alyz's, and reaches out to embrace her soul, much as she did her father's, or she might embrace Arris.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*Louteah nods and does as Vasha instructs, and as they concentrate, Vasha thinks she can barely hear Alyz murmuring unintelligibly and perhaps stirring...But her condition does not improve, and she remains lying there, pale as death...Nonetheless, she is probably better off for the support that they have lent her.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

On a whim, while concentrating, Vasha chants "Necronom Vesperek Infernum...Alma Phlegethos Sin Lethe...Levistus Jhyram Vyratas Maladomini Nergal Zanlyr Malsheem...Ereshkigal Alma Renatav...Lhyzra 'Alyz' Valthyne"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*As Vasha chants, a dark wind sweeps through the room, and the lights flicker.  Alyz gasps and screams, the first signs, beyond the slow breathing, that she is well and truly alive.  Nonetheless, the wind passes and she returns to her dormant coma.*

"Vasha...what was that?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"That... that was what Alyz had me chant to bring back my father... I had hoped it might bring her fragmented soul back to us as well.  I... I'm not sure I want to do that again...It seemed... so dark..." Vasha shivers.

Vasha examines Alyz again, hoping that perhaps her soul has recovered beyond where it was before.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"Oh dear..." Louteah replies, not quite understanding, but getting the gist of it.

*As Vasha checks, she sees that the words of power were not without their effect, but yet they were unable to produce a noticable improvement in Alyz, at least not by themselves, bereft of not only all the other supporting portions of the ritual of the week before but also of the power source.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Louteah, where is the Jhyram Arris?  I think with it, I may be able to help her... though I might have to use that enchantment again..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"Alyz told me to put it away...I guess I can go get it if we really need it though..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"If you're willing, I can try to use the gem to help call her, but I think your love will help call her as well.  I'm afraid that her self doubt about finding love may hinder us though.  And I may have to use that incantation again..."

"You get the gem, I'm going to prepare a tub.  If I falter or faint, I want you to bring me to the tub again, so I can heal with my synergy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*Louteah nods silently and heads off to get the Jhyram Arris.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Vasha quickly fills a nearby tub with water, just in case, and then returns to Alyz, holding her hand tenderly.  "He's back Alyz, but don't let me loose you in return."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*Alyz's hand is cold and clammy as Vasha holds it.  Eventually, Louteah returns with the Jhyram Arris.*

"I've brought it, Soul Sister...what now?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Hold her hand and focus your love on her again.  Reach out and pull with all your love."

"Arris, your daughter needs you love.  Please shed a tear for her." she says as she places her hand on the gem, hoping to pull out a small tear similar to how Alyz did earlier.  If she does, she will place the tear on Alyz's lips "Drink the life and love of Arris Sister, and please return to us."  She focuses her love and grasps out to Alyz, hoping to pull her back.

If that happens, and still nothing, Vasha will repeat her earlier incantation. "Necronom Vesperek Infernum...Alma Phlegethos Sin Lethe...Levistus Jhyram Vyratas Maladomini Nergal Zanlyr Malsheem...Ereshkigal Alma Renatav...Lhyzra 'Alyz' Valthyne"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*Louteah nods, handing Vasha Alyz's black book which she has brought as well, and Vasha concentrates on the Jhyram Arris, causing it to shed a tear once more.  Placing it on Alyz's lips it slips into her mouth, and she glows brightly blue for an instant and then seems to hold a slight phosphorescent afterglow, though she remains catatonic.*  

*Realising that the end incantation may be dangerous without including some of the earlier parts of the ritual, Vasha opens the book and tries to find the place where they had started the soul bind last week, and recites some of the text within, causing the room to darken, with black lightning shooting forth from the book and a cold black-blue swirl to surround Vasha as she finishes off with the words of power:*

"Necronom Vesperek Infernum...Alma Phlegethos Sin Lethe...Levistus Jhyram Vyratas Maladomini Nergal Zanlyr Malsheem...Ereshkigal Alma Renatav...Lhyzra 'Alyz' Valthyne"

*The dark wind howls again and Alyz begins to tremble, then spasm, and then she sits up straight in the bed and screams, her eyes rolled back in her head as if she was still unconscious, though the scream is broken off as she begins to choke on something lodged in her throat, unconscious and unable to regain her breath, as the wind, swirl, and, lightning die down and fade away.*

(OOC: Vasha pulled off her Spellcraft check this time )


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Vasha tries to help Alyz breath (Heal +9)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*Vasha breathes air into Alyz's mouth while massaging her throat, which has filled and been clogged with a strange glowing blue liquid.  Alyz swallows it all, and her eye drops down and her pupil suddenly begins to rapidly dilate in and out until finally the iris turns blue and the pupil turns into a vertical slit, like a reptile's eye.  Then Alyz shakes her head and her eye close shut.  She gasps for air, Vasha's lips still pressed against the Valsian princess's own and breathing to unclog her passages, somewhat like a kiss.  Still pale, Alyz's eyes flutter open, back to normal now.*

"V...Vasha?" she whispers weakly.

(OOC: Barely made the roll that time exactly )


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Alyz, sister, it's good to see you awake."  Vasha smiles, much less drained than before, though still tired.  "I was afraid we lost you, your soul was torn badly, but Louteah's and my love helped pull you back."

OOC: Arris shed a tear... and you drowned in it... LOL


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"I...I'm aliiii..." she mumbles, and then drifts off into a fitful sleep, though the colour is returning to her beautiful face.

(OOC: Well, at least it's not as bad as the GM who admitted on the Rules Forum that he made an unconscious character die from drowning due to an applied healing potion and a failed heal check by his friend.)


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"We did it Louteah.  She's whole again.  She'll be fine when she wakes up, but I should check on Daddy now, in case he is still in need of help."

OOC: Yeah, read that.  How's Vasha feeling?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"You mean you did it Vasha--you're amazing!" Louteah plants a big kiss on Vasha's lips, but then she looks away and turns her face downwards, "I'm sorry Vasha, but Lhyzra left specific instructions.  Since she's definitely alive, you'll have to wait for her to wake up." 

(OOC: Vasha is feeling faint and weak again, but not enough to fall unconscious)


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Can't we just peek?  Soul Sister, I worry that if he needs help, he may die again before we get to him."  Vasha stands, but doesn't keep her self up, falling back onto Alyz's bed.  "I... I can't loose him again ..."  She trails off, too tired to fight it anymore, and to tired to put much effort into it, she lays there, as a tear drips from her eye.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"I checked on him and he was fine, Soul Sister," Louteah speaks with soft compassion and wipes the tear away from Vasha's eye, kissing her cheek, "Lhyzra assured me that the only possible thing that could harm him now was if he was somehow disturbed while he was still unstable, and she made me promise to help keep him undisturbed until she could tend to him, no matter what--unless she was dead."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Ok, I just worry...I want to be there when he awakes... and I worry if Alyz is there..."   Vasha kisses Louteah lovingly "I'm so lucky to have a Soul Sister such as you Louteah."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"What do you worry about if Alyz is there, Sister?" Louteah worries herself about the worrying, before casting her eyes down again.

"I feel like a pretty poor Soul Sister though, Vasha, that I torture you so and refuse your simple request, but I must heed Alyz's instructions...I know she had a reason, and so far she was right that if I didn't seek out magical aid but came to hug, kiss, and caress you each day that you would recover...


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"You're a wonderful Soul Sister, don't let yourself ever doubt that."  Vasha says, holding her arms out for help up to the tub.

"I worry that if I'm not there, someone who he'll trust, that he might be still mad or afraid of Alyz, and that.... something might happen...  and I worry for Alyz... for I know she loves him... but her love... for him... it's different... it's twisted a bit... I... I don't know how to explain it Louteah, but her love is not like yours and mine, or ours with Alyz, or even Alyz's like us.  It's not a healthy love at times, and I worry that ... well... i just worry for her and for Daddy.  Oh, I'm sorry to burden you like this Soul Sister.  I know you're doing what you think is right, and I'll respect that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*Louteah's lip trembles as tears come to her eyes.*

"You think Lhyzra is twisted?  It's that awful Zythryd saying these things, isn't it?  He's been saying so many awful things about her...about us...that..."

*Louteah begins to sob.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Vasha hugs Louteah weakly "Louteah, it's not that... I think that she has suffered so much because of her love, it has been twisted in her somewhat, and she struggles with it daily.  I've been trying to heal her, and have been making strides."

Vasha ponders for a moment "Perhaps twisted isn't a good word Soul Sister.  I don't know what is, but you know she was... driven by her love for my father, and she's done some questionable things because of it.  I love Alyz as a sister, but I worry about her love for my father, not because I think it's wrong, but because I think it has hurt her more than she can bear, and she's been unable to deal with the pain properly.  Does that make any sense sister?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"Well...I guess so...But it is also her love for Marrik that has helped to to keep going, Soul Sister..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Yes, yes it has, but I think you know that not everything is right with her in her love either.  But that's realy not my big worry though Soul Sister.  I worry more about what Daddy will do when he awakes.  Waking up with the one who killed him could be... unplesant for him."

"I realy have Alyz and Daddy's best interests at heart.  Daddy will need me to help him understand..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"I...I understand your concern, but all the same, I'm going to follow Alyz's instructions.  If you disturb him while his condition is unstable and that somehow causes a complication resulting in his death, won't that be much worse than any misunderstanding could be?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Vasha nods "I understand Sister.  Alyz should be up in a day or so anyway, and I can come with her when she checks on him.  Come, help me to the tub."

Vasha slips in the tup with the help of Louteah after removing her dress.

"I understand you are learning about love Soul Sister, but don't let your love blind you to everything your loved one does.  And being worried, hurt, or even scared by a loved one's actions doesn't always mean you still can't love them.  Love may be unconditional, but blinding yourself to the problems of those you love is not wise."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

*Louteah's eyes widen.*

"Are you saying that I'm blinded by love?  That I cannot see the troubles of others?  Of you...and of Lhyzra?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"I am saying it is easy to be blinded Soul Sister.  My love for Vrymiin, even though I never met her, caused me to blind myself to her true nature, and it cost Zythryd dearly."

Vasha hugs Louteah "Don't worry about it for now Soul Sister.  In time you will understand. But don't doubt Alyz's or my love for you.  We should rejoice, for Alyz is alive."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"Yes, she's alright, and soon she will be awake...I'm so relieved that you are both okay..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"We owe it to you Soul Sister, don't forget that."

"And please, don't be offended by anything I've said.  I hope you know my heart is always in the right place.  You mean so much to me Louteah."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"I...I guess I understand, Vasha..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Love is so simple, yet so complicated Soul Sister.  But my love for you couldn't be simpler, and that's good."   Vasha gives Louteah a tender kiss.

"If you still have questions Soul Sister, please ask, I will try to answer."

Vasha rests in the tub till she feels better, though she continues talking to Louteah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Well...I don't know if I understand what you owe to me...You don't owe me anything, Vasha..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"You cared for me and Alyz, and that caring pulled us both through.  We're here because of you Louteah.  I know what you did you did out of love, and I am greatful."  A tear of joy and happyness runs down Vasha's cheek as she smiles at Louteah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"But I did it out of love...because I wanted to help you...So you don't owe me anything Vasha--I give it to you freely."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"I guess it's just an expression Louteah, and a bad one at that." she giggles. "I know, and I understand, but I offer you my love anyway, just as I would have if it had never happened.  That is the beauty of love."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

"Yes...it is very strange though.  When you give love, or when I do...it isn't gone, it just grows.  The more I give to you, the more I have."


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Vasha smiles "You're right Soul Sister."

Vasha eventualy feels much better, and arises again.  "Soul Sister, you should stay with Alyz for a bit, I should talk to Zythryd, Niilaa and Briinn and let them know she's ok, and I'm ok.  Find me later, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Okay, I'll stay here then, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Vasha smiles and gives Louteah a kiss "She's in good hands Sister."

Vasha walks over to Alyz, brushes a bit of hair out of her face, and kisses her tenderly.  "Return to us soon Sister."

Vasha heads out to look for Briinn, Niilaa, and/or Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

*Vasha finds Briinn first, meditating in her room.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Vasha shifts her hair back and removes her lenses, and waits for Briinn to see her before waving hi and smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

*Briinn continues meditating for a while, but eventually she notices Vasha.*

"Oh, good!  You're alright!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Yes, and Alyz is recovering too."  Vasha walks over and gives Briinn a hug.  "I'm sure it's been tough without her to study, but it's good to see you practicing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"I was meditating for both of your speedy recovery and it worked!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Of course it did," Vasha says, "because there's love behind your thoughts.  That's what pulld both of us through, the love and support of those around us.  Alyz is still resting though, but she should be ok in a day or two."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Oh, I am glad.  Without Lhyzra to guide me, it's hard to find my way..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"You'll do fine Briinn, and like I offered earlier, i can try to help you when I can, but A..Lhyzra's way is much different than mine.  You'll understand more once you learn to tap magical energies, and that's when you can do so much more on your own."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"No...that's alright.  I'll be fine for a few more days...And I didn't just mean with magic.  Lhyzra is helping me turn my life around too, you know."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Yes, and I'm here for you too if you need me hon."  Vasha smiles.

"I should let Niilaa and Zythryd know I'm ok, but let me know if you need anything.  I want to help you if I can Briinn."  Vasha gives her a hug.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Okay, thank you Vasha.  I'll let you know if I need anything."

*Briinn smiles and hugs Vasha back.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Vasha waves and heads off to find Niilaa and Zythryd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

*Vasha finds Niilaa folding clothes.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Hey there." Vashsa says with a smile and a hug.  "Apparently it's been a while."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Oh, umm...yeah.  Long time no see.  What's going on?  This place has been really quiet for a while."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Alyz and I were working on a spell, and we both were badly injued by it.  I just woke up earlier today, and Louteah and I then were able to heal Alyz, though she's still resting."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"That's one hell of a massage gone wrong."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Vasha giggles "Something like that.  I use magic for more than just massages though."

As if to demonstrate, Vasha touches a decotitive ceramic stone on the wall, which springs to life with a bright light.

"Sometimes when I'm lonely, I'll use my magic to talk to Puddles."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Oh, not a massage then.  What were you guys up to?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Well... we think we managed to bring back my Father." Vasha says, a big smile comes accross her face at the thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"You...you can bring back the dead!?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"It's... it's a long story Niilaa, and there were many other things involved... but, I guess in simple terms, that's what we did.  I don't think we will be able to do it again though, as it almost killed both me and Alyz."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Oh...I see...that sounds like maybe dark magic then...I guess."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"I don't know Niilaa... it seemed... well, yes, perhaps it was dark."  Vasha sighs "I... I just wanted my father back... and I didn't know before that it would be so... well... dark..."

"Niilaa, does this make me a bad person?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"I don't know, Vasha...I'm just a slave.  I don't understand these kinds of things.  I just thought it might be dark since you said it almost killed you two..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Niilaa, you're more than a slave.  You're a thoughtful and caring person."  Vasha hugs Niilaa.  "But I think you answered my question for me, thank you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

*Niilaa smiles at Vasha's praise.*

"I might not be a slave in name now, but I still perform that same role in life, and I am content.  I'm not really good at anything else, and at least this gives me a home in the dome, instead of starving out in the desert..."

"I helped you find an answer?  Really?  What was your answer?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"I still think you could learn more, if you set your mind to it.  Alyz enjoys helping slaves learn new things and setting their life to more.  If you're happy, great, but don't be afraid to explore a bit.  I think you'll find there's more to you than you thought."

"That I shouldn't judge myself based on just this one spell."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Well, I'm sure some people have inner talents or something, but I'm just a simple woman...I've never been as smart as most of the others, but I've always hoped that if I work hard and am kind to others, I could get along that way...Of course, it didn't work so well, and others took advantage of me and I became a slave, but I found I was much better at life as a slave.  Things were so much simpler, simple enough for me to stay on top of everything, and my servitude protected me from the harsh realities of those that want to take advantage of me...."

"Of course you shouldn't!  You have to look at the big picture of everything.  In fact, it probably wasn't a dark magic, just a really hard one that took a lot out of you or something.  You could consider it a great honour that you managed such a powerful spell, right?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Well, you now have the opertunity to pursue other things if you wish Niilaa, don't let that go to waste, even if you stay to serve Alyz here."

"Yes, i guess it is."

Vasha hugs Niilaa "You're wiser than you give yourself credit for.  Thank you for everything."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"You're welcome, Vasha..." Niilaa blushes, the crimson matching her ruby hair fetchingly, and she smiles happily, "I'm just glad I was able to help someone...You know, until I came here, nobody except Master Zythryd ever thanked me for anything, and that includes back before I was a slave..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Well, that's a shame, but things are different now.  We're all a family, in a way.  I'm glad you like it here."

Vasha gives Niilaa a hug, and takes some quick mental notes on Niilaa's size, she'll ask Louteah about getting her a nice dress later.

"I'm off to find Zythryd.  Take care Niilaa, and enjoy yourself, ok?"

After letting her respond, she waves and sets off to see Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Umm...okay, Vasha.  I'll try, I guess, though I'm not really sure what I enjoy, to tell you the truth.  I guess I like doing work--it gives something to do to pass the time."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Maybe I'll see if I can find you something Niilaa."

With that, she sets off to find Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

*Vasha looks around for Zythryd and eventually finds him sitting in his room, staring at the back wall.  When he hears the door open, he begins to whirl around, calling:*

"Who's there?  Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Hi" Vasha says with a smile.  "What are you doing in here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Just thinking...there's not much else for me to do here in this prison...thinking about all the things that have happened...wishing I could have my old life back..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Vasha snuggles up to Zythryd and gives him a hug.  "I'm sorry.  I still want to try to teach you Ecomancy, but I've not exactly been able to for a while."

"We managed to heal Alyz.  Her soul was fractured, but Louteah and I were able to recall it though our love and the love of Arris.  I think Alyz was a bit supprised though, I don't think she expected to survive."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"I still don't think I would be any good..."

"Hmm...was she surprised that _she_ was still alive or was she surprised that _you_ survived?  How do you know she hadn't planned on using you as a blood sacrifice or a soul sacrifice or something?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"You won't know till you try, will you?"

"She was suprised that she was alive.  She even left instructions to Louteah on how to save me, and what to do if she didn't live."

"Durring the ritual, nothing happened that wasn't explained to me before hand, and when she got what little blood she needed, I could tell she wanted to appologize for hurting me.  She was too tired and stressed to hide her true feelings."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"I guess..."

"Well, she wouldn't need to leave instructions about what to do if she lived and you didn't, right?  Since then she could just do it herself.  This way, she covered all her bases and she can use you as she pleases and then she seems like a real 'sweetheart' in the off-chance something like this happens."

"If you say so, Vasha...Of course, maybe you were too tired and stressed to decipher her true feelings?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"You know, Zythryd, you're sounding more and more paranoid.  Why do you have to come up with all these ways that she can be trying to hide being evil?  Why can't you just accept the possability that she actualy has good intentions.  I understand you're suspisious, but have you listened to what you're saying?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Vasha...I have to do it because I know you won't, and it isn't safe for you not to consider these things at all..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"But I have.  Don't you think I haven't wondered what a Dragonlord was doing for me?  Why my father's killer was helping me?  I was torn over what to do about my father because I know she did things she admists were depraved to get to where she was in her research."

"But I've also seen her change, I've seen her love, and do things out of compassion.  Zythryd, I've looked at the bad, and chosen to try to see the good, and I see it growing in her every day.  She's given Niilaa and Briinn a better life, saved Louteah, saved me, saved you, and now she's saved my father, and almost sacrificed her self.  Where's the evil plot behind all that Zythryd?  For I sure can't see one."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Well...I don't know Vasha...it seems like it could easily be a big scheme to me.  What does she want, Vasha?  The Jewel and her man, right?  And now she has both, and both thanks to you.  Wouldn't it make sense for her to be as nice as possible to you to help achieve that?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Except Daddy hates her, and there's more that she needs that I can't provide...."

Vasha sighs "Zythryd, don't worry so much.  You're going to drive yourself mad.  Slow down, and enjoy the the fact that you're alive, Niilaa's alive, I'm alive, and now Daddy's alive."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"I guess...but I can't shake the sinking feeling that something awful is going to happen..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Why live in fear of what will happen?  I'm not saying don't be carefull, but don't let your fear run your life."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"It doesn't run my life, though, Vasha...Just because I mention it to you doesn't mean I obsess over it exclusively..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"It's just... it's the only thing you ever talk about.  It's why Louteah doesn't want to be near you.  And it upsets me when it's all I hear."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"That's not true--I talk about other things sometimes...and it's not all that I think about--it's just that you always focus so much on it..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Because I want things to be more normal Zythryd... I just want everyone to be happy, and try to get along.  Is that too much to ask?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"In this life...in this world...I think it isn't so normal at all, Vasha...Just look at what happened with Vrymiin..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"How could I ever forget the pain I caused you Zythryd?"  A tear run down Vasha's cheak.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zythryd's eyes soften.*

"Please, Vasha, don't cry...I didn't want to make you cry...I'm just...


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"But I did, and that's why you can't trust anymore."  She sniffs.  "I guess it just reminds me of the hurt you went through when you're like this...  Just... so much pain." She shivers and sighs, another tear runs down her cheak, but she is far from sobbing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"And it reminds me of all the suffering that happened...especially the suffering you had to go through on my account...I don't want that to ever happen again, Vasha, and that's why I have to be extra-cautious for both of us..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"I appreciate that, but... "  Vasha sits up, whipes away a tear, and looks into Zythryd's eyes.  "Appologize to Louteah and Alyz for being rude, and try to get to know them.  You can't keep an eye on them if they won't be in the same room as you, and perhaps you'll learn that they're not as bad as you think."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Well, as I said I would, I stopped voicing my suspicions except when I'm alone with you and they can't hear, but I'm not going to apologise to Louteah until _she_ apologises for leaving me hanging for seven days about you.  For all I knew, you had been killed, and Louteah knew what was going on all along but she wouldn't answer me when I asked--she just ignored me and walked away..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"I'll talk to her, but perhaps you had best...well, I think the term is 'Be a man' and do it yourself first.  Someone's got to."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"What she did was much worse, though...I admit I insulted her mistress, but she caused me untold stress and worry by refusing to let me know anything..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Look, you appologize, and I'm sure she will too.  Here, why don't you do this, grab some lunch, put it all on a tray, and come up to Alyz's room, and then appologize.  I'll be there talking with her, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Why don't I?  Because I frankly don't think that I need to apologise, and I certainly won't do so unless she does first."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Vasha giggles "Sorry, but that sounds childish."

"Just do it, and I'll see what I can do about her.  But look at it from her end too.  She was so scared that she was going to loose the only 2 people in the world she knows and loves, again.  I think you can cut her a little bit of slack for that, can't you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"But she could have answered me.  I asked her multiple times, Vasha, and frankly, I think that this is between me and Louteah...I don't want you pressuring me on it...But since you are anyway, if you must know, I _did_ apologise one of the times I saw Louteah and she didn't acknowledge it and she _still_ didn't answer me.  Do you see why I don't want to apologise again?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"I think she wants you to appologize to Alyz too... and I am in the middle Zythryd."

"I'm going to go bring her and Alyz something to eat, and then, if you're interested, you can try to learn some Ecomancy.  Ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Well it was sort of impossible for me to apologise to the crown princess at that point when Louteah wouldn't even let me _see_ her...or you..."

"I guess I can try, but don't get your hopes up, okay?  I'm a simple man, and these sorts of things are beyond my ken."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Good, I'll see you then.  And just try to relax ok?  it will help."

Vasha heads to the kitchen to make a few sandwiches and pours a pitcher of juice, and then heads up to Alyz's room with a tray.  "Look what I've got Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

*Alyz seems to be asleep, and so she doesn't immediately respond to Vasha's entrance.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Louteah?"   Vasha asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

*Louteah isn't here, though as Vasha looks around, soon after, Louteah comes back to the room.*

"Oh, sorry, Soul Sister.  You told me to find you later, and so I went to check for you in your room just now."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Vasha giggles "That's ok Soul Sister.  I was worried you might be hungry, so I brought you some food."

After they nibble a bit...

"Zythryd said he tried to appologize to you earlier.  He's a bit upset that you wouldn't even tell him how I was.  He is willing to appologize, but he wants to hear you appologize too for keeping him in the dark."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"Oh, thank you Soul Sister--you're so thoughtful!"

"He didn't really apologise, Vasha.  He just said the words.  He said 'Look, I'm sorry--there!  Does that make you happy?  Will you answer me now?'--but the disdain dripping from him as he said it was so clear that even I could notice, and I'm not that good at picking up on those things."


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"I'm sorry Louteah," Vasha sighs.  "He realy is a nice guy, and he was worried about me.  I just wish I could figure out how you all could get along.  He is willing to appologize though.  He knows it was rude to say what he did."

"I'm just worried about him, because Niilaa and I are all he has now, and I won't be here forever, as much as I might like to Soul Sister.  I... I don't want him to be alone because of me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

"It wouldn't be your fault, Vasha.  It would be his fault if he was alone because he's such a jerk!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

"His behavior has been bad, yes, and I don't blame you for being angry, but he's a nice guy normaly.  He's been through a rough time, and he's lost almost everything.  And he is sorry he's been rude, and he's going to appologize... but he wants an appology for you not telling him how I was.  I know I ask a lot Soul Sister, but do you think you could do that?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

"It's really his fault that I wouldn't tell him for not truly apologising, but if he apologises and really means it, then I'll apologise to him, I guess...All this apologising is getting so confusing...Why can't things be simple?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

"I know Soul Sister.  It's frustrating to be in the middle of people I love and they can't stand each other.  I feel like I owe everyone an appology for this situation. *sigh* He insists your appology comes first, but I can see if I can talk him out of it."  Vasha leans against Louteah and sighs.

"Louteah, did you get Niilaa mesured for a servant's uniform?  I think I can guess her mesurements, but I wanted to get her a nice dress as well to celebrate her freedom.  She's happy as a servant, but I want to find her something more as well.  Her whole life doesn't need to be about cleaning and serving others, even if that does make her happy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

"Actually, I didn't think of getting her measured--I was too busy worrying about other things and there wasn't a pressing need yet."


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

"Well, I think it would make her day to get some kind of uniform, but you think we could find her a lovely dress too?  She told me she hasn't heard anyone thank her ever other than Zythryd, and she almost teared up when I thanked her.  I think she'd love a uniform, and the dress would be a big thank you for her work and a gift of her freedom."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

"Well, sure.  I can get the seamstress to do that, I guess, and it sounds like a good cause."

(OOC: kudos on the new spellchecker, but be careful about proper names, like Zythryd -> Synthroid)


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

Vasha smiles and hugs Louteah "Thank you Soul Sister."

OOC: I'm still learning how it works, not sure if I highlight things or what, as I click, and suddenly its done.  But that's Vasha's Pet name for Zythryd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

"Think nothing of it, Soul Sister.  I'm glad to help."

(OOC: Pet name eh?  )


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

"Let's go get her measured, and then we can find Zythryd, and get all the apologies out of the way, ok?  Alyz looks ok, and she should be good for a while by herself.  We can check in on her occasionally."

OOC: Yup, it's a popular one in Arris.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

*Louteah nods.*

"Okay.  Actually, it's the seamstress who needs to measure her, really."


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

"Ok, well, we can set that up later today or tomorow.  How about we just get all the appologizing out of the way so we can move on then?"

Vasha hugs Loutea "Thank you for this Soul Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

"As long as he apologises first, then that's fine with me.  You're welcome, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

"Ok, let's find him, and I'll call you in when he's ready ok?"

Vasha head back to Zythryd's room to look for him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

"Okay, Soul Sister.  I'll wait for you to come."

*Vasha heads over to Zythryd's room and finds him sitting inside.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

"Zythryd, dear, I brought Louteah, and she's willing to appologize, but she wants you to appologize first.  Do you think you could do that and be sincere?  Please?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

"Well...I'm willing to say I'm sorry if she apologises first, but I'm not really sorry because I think it was something you needed to hear.  I guess I'm sorry she heard it, but not that I said it."


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

"She wants a sincere appology from you, and she's willing to offer one as well, but you need to go first Zythryd."   Vasha looks him in the eyes.  "Please, do it for me.  Show her that you can be the caring man I know you are.  I know you didn't mean to hurt her feelings, so appologize for that and promise to watch what you say and how you say it ok?  I know you'll mean that."

Vasha smiles and bats her eyelashes at him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

*Zythryd sighs.*

"You're right that I didn't mean to hurt her feelings...I guess I can apologise about that."


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

Vasha smiles and gives him a passionate kiss.  "Good, you go first, ok?"
Vasha calls out "Louteah, come on in Soul Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

*Louteah walks in timidly, pointedly not looking at Zythryd.*

"Hey, you have to at least look at me first, okay?  It's not like you're some saintly being here who is so far above me.  You've done more wrong than I have.  If you don't acknowledge that I'm here, why should I bother talking to you?"

*Louteah continues ignoring Zythryd:*

"Vasha...you wanted me to come in, Soul Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

"Louteah, Zythryd, please.  I'm sorry there's so much tension, and I'd realy appreciate it if you could both make an effort to put it behind you ok?  Things have been rough for a while, tempers were flairing, so, let's all just appologize to each other, because I don't think anyone ment to hurt anyone else."

Vasha motions her Soul Sister to look at Zythryd, and then turns to Zythryd expectantly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

"_Didn't mean to ?_" they both call out in disbelief at the same time, turning towards Vasha.

"He said terrible things to hurt my feelings after all we did was help him.  Of course he meant to!"

"She left me worrying about you for nearly a week by ignoring me.  You can't ignore someone by accident!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

"Quiet! Both of you!" Vasha yells.

OOC: Let me know if I'm going to far with this, it just flows better if I type it.

She points to Zythryd "You!  Did you set out to intentionaly hurt Louteah's and Alyz's feelings with your comments earlier when you just came here?"

Zythryd respond "No.  But.."

Vasha points to Louteah "You! Were you intentionaly trying to hurt Zythryd last week when you wouldn't talk to him?"

Louteah responds "No. But.."

"Good, now why can't you two just try to get along?  You're acting like immature brats!  Now, I'm going to leave, and I don't want to see either of you walk out of that door till you can both figure out how to get along like civilized adults!"

Vasha storms out the door and shuts it.  She walks immediately to the other side of the hall, leans up against it, slides down to the floor, and begins to sob quietly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

*After a moment, the door opens again, but nothing else happens for a while.*

*Eventually, Zythryd pokes his head out.*

"I guess there's no point in staying at this point."


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Vasha looks and wipes away a tear "What?  Why?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

"Well, Louteah's gone.  She got upset and starting crying, so I tried to tell her it was okay--to comfort her, you know?  I guess you're right that she is very sensitive--and she got a bit hysterical and tried to retreat from me.  She pulled open the door, but then she turned back and pulled on a cloak and vanished."


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Vasha sighs and stands up.  "How did I miss her?"

She walks over and hugs Zythryd  "I know you tried, but please, I need you to try harder.  I'm sorry I walked out... It's just... I hate it when two people I love can't stand to be in the same room.  I'd hoped that perhaps you could have managed to work it out.  I guess you'll just have to appologize to her later, and I'll try to stay around."

"I need to go look for her though.  Perhaps it's best if you stayed here for the moment."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

"You missed her because she vanished.  She didn't just walk out, she disappeared.  Like invisibility or something.  Anyway, I'll just stay here in my room for a while.  Hopefully it works out for you...you were right in the room when you said she was being childish...She is very much like a child."


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

"I said you both were Zythryd, because you were too."  Vasha says.  "Just relax, I think now that you understand her a bit more, you understand where she was coming from, and I hope any appology from you is a bit more sincere."

"I don't know how old she is, but I get the impression she's emotionaly much younger than I am."

Vasha gives Zythryd a tender kiss.  "Thank you for trying, think it's a step in the right direction.  I see the concern in your voice for her, and that touches me.  I'll get her to understand."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

"Vasha, I wasn't the one being childish--she was.  If anything, you were a bit childish to stalk off like that, and it's probably what set her off crying..."

"Anyway, good luck with her...I'm no good with kids, no matter if it's one like her who looks like a woman."


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

"Your insistance on an appology first is childish.  If you're sorry, then you're sorry, and appologise.  But yes, she wasn't inocent on her end either.  And I owe you both an appology."

Vasha casts detect magic and sets off looking for Louteah.  She'll head to her room, and grab Puddles to have him help find her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

*When Vasha returns to her room, Puddles is nowhere to be seen.  However, after looking around nearby, she sees Alyz with Puddles literally running down the hallway towards her, a feat that seems to strain her a bit, as the Valsian woman is still pale.*

"Vasha, thank goodness!" she reaches Vasha and grabs her hand, "Come with me now, okay?  Quickly!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

"What's wrong Alyz?" Vasha says, running with Alyz.

OOC: She's purple now?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

*Alyz doesn't exactly run.  As soon as she has one hand on Vasha and the other on Puddles, Vasha feels a disorienting sensation, and suddenly they are...elsewhere.*

"Vasha, you are in grave danger.  When I disappeared for so long, eventually, Daddy decided that worry over my safety outweighed my privacy, and, well, you can guess what is happening now."

(OOC: Yup)


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Vasha gasps "What about Daddy?  And Zythryd?"

Vasha slips in her lenses and turns her hair ruby red.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

"Marrik?  Thank Valthos they didn't find him!" Alyz pulls Vasha's dresses, backpack, and other possessions from her haversack. "Vasha...you are in grave danger if you stay now that they...take care of yourself, okay?"

*She gives Vasha a quick hug and a kiss on the cheek.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

"Alyz, I want to see him.  I just found Daddy again, I can't loose him again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

"Vasha, they're in the house.  We're lucky they didn't find you before I did...And then they'd torture you until you told them everything and your mind was forever full of hate...It is for the best, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

"I... I can't leave Arris till I see him Sister.  I'll hide, but I'll return here if I must.  He's... well, I think you undersand Sister."

"I'm in grave danger now that they what Sister?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

*Alyz shakes her head.*

"Vasha, it's dangerous...it's even dangerous to speak of it...Here," she pulls out a piece of paper and a pen and writes something, then hands it to Vasha, "Read this--it should be okay."


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Vasha looka at the note.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

*The note reads:*

_Dear Vasha,

If you are reading this now, then the worst has happened and they have discovered us--discovered you.  You are in grave danger now, so I hope you'll forgive me._

*As Vasha reads the words of the note, a mystic rune on the page begins to glow with a faint amber light and then suddenly, a topaz-coloured snake of glowing light leaps out of the page and strikes Vasha, engulfing her in a shimmering amber field of force and immobilising her in a state of suspended animation.  Just as her consciousness begins to fade, Alyz calls out:*

"Vasha, forgive me, but it had to be done for your own good.  Your father died to keep this knowledge away from the enemies of Arris...well, I killed him, but he would have done so regardless, and it would be selfish of both of us to stay and risk that everything has been in vain...Goodbye, Vasha..."

*The next thing Vasha knows, she can suddenly move again.  She's in the same place as before, wherever that is.  Puddles is standing nearby, worried, but as Vasha begins to come to, his tail begins to wag happily and he jumps up on her to lick her face.* 

(OOC: Reflex Save 7 + 3 = 10, Fail)


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Vasha giggles as Puddles licks her, she looks around, trying to get her bearings.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

*Wherever she is, it is dark, and there are a lot of boxes.  She doesn't recognise it from anywhere before, except of course for just before she got hit by the snake when she and Alyz were speaking here.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Vasha casts a spell, and looks over a Puddles.  "Do you know where we are?" she asks.

OOC: Speak with Animals.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

"Vasha, are you alright?  You were standing still there for a long time.  I don't know where we are, but it feels kind of weird.  At least Alyz left me plenty of food, though!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

"I'm ok... Alyz..." Vasha fights back a tear.

Vasha makes sure he hair and eyes are ruby red, and changes into her Energy Jewel dress.

"Come on, let's see where we are." she says as she sets out to explore the room, and find out where she is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

*Searching around the room, she sees plenty of different boxes, and eventually she finds stairs leading upward, though the top of the stairs has a closed trapdoor.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Vasha listens to the trap door, and if she doesn't hear anything, peeks her head out to see what's above her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

*Vasha doesn't hear much through the thick trapdoor, so she opens it and peeks out, and she finds that the trapdoor leads to the deck of a ship--a Spelljamming ship, soaring through Wildspace.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

_'Father, I swear I shall find you again.  Arris needs me, and others like me, to stand up for her.  I shall return to you and her, and bring help when I can.'_ she thinks to herself, as she steps up onto the deck and closes the trap door.  She looks around to see if she can find anyone, preferably someone who looks to be in charge.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

*Men are scurrying about the decks at their tasks and most don't pay Vasha too much heed, but eventually, one man, a Valsian with emerald-green hair, looks up at her and does a double-take:*

"Uh...who are you?  I haven't seen you on the ship..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Vasha takes a deeper, serious tone to her voice.  "I need to speak to your captain.  Now."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Hang on...are you a stowaway?  How have you stayed hidden all this time?  Are you a Dragonlord?...No, a dog...so an Ecomancer?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Form is not everything, and I am definately not a stowaway.  Now, if you could take me to the Captain, I will gladly answer his questions."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Fine, the captain'll know how to deal with you if you are a stowaway...Hmm...form isn't everything," he replies, grabbing her by the arm and leading her to the captain's cabin, where he knocks and after hearing a voice calling, "Come in!", he leads her inside.

*The captain is an auburn-haired man, and he is sitting in a big chair at relative ease.*

"Hello there Jhraal, who's that you have with you."

"Some sort of stowaway...she said she wanted to speak with you Captain.  I'll get back to my duty."

*And with that, he walks away.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Captain" Vasha says with a respectful nod.  "And I am to take it you were not aware of my presence below deck untill now?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Huh?  What are you talking about?  You were belowdecks for all this time?  If you managed that and you were really a stowaway, it would make so sense for you to show yourself this close to Eldiz when you could have just waited the last few days..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"I take it then that you don't work for the Crown Princess Lhyzra?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Hmm...why would you say that?  As it turns out, I took on some cargo from her just before leaving, but that's the only contact I had with her."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "That would explain it then.  I'm the cargo.  Was a simple way to dispose of me."

Vasha removes her lenses and shifts her hair color.  "If you value your lives, and the lives of your crew, you won't mention me.  I mean this not as a threat, but as a truth.  My name is Vasha, and the Crown will not be happy if they found out I was on your ship.  I do not wish this on any of you, so, I ask you for your help Captain..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"What do you mean the Crown will not be happy that you were on my ship?  I thought you just said they put you here?  Vasha, eh?  I heard that name while we were in port at Valtharyn...you're the outlaw who stole artefact of Valthos belonging to the Dragonemperor..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Don't believe what you hear.  The crown simply wishes to make my life miserable, taking away my family, friends, and loved ones because I have... idealistic differences in my beliefs."

"Look, Captain, I don't want to cause any trouble.  I can make myself scarce, and resume my Valsian cover.  As far as your crew need be concerned, I am Vhazlii Griiash, sent to covertly watch Lhyzra's package."  She rumages through her haversack, looking for money, or anything else out of place or of use.  "I can even pay you some how."

Vasha looks at the captain with puppy dog eyes and bats her eyelashes.  "Please, Captain..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*The captain sighs at Vasha's plea.*

"Oh...I'm too soft for my own good.  And besides, I'm not too big a fan of the Valsian royalty...If you can pay your passage, I'll keep this between us."

*Vasha finds all of her things in the haversack, as well as a small pouch containing money and a folded piece of paper.*

(OOC: Nice Diplomacy roll)


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Thank you Captain... I'm sorry, I don't know your name."  Vasha opens her pouch and does a quick count to herself.  "How much do I owe you Captain <name if he gives it to me>?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"My name is Guillaume Varont.  You have Valryts, right?  Five Amethyst Valryts should do."

*Vasha counts 50 Amethyst Valryts in the pouch.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha pulls out 5 Valryts and hands them over to the Captain.  "Thank you Captain Varont," she says.  Vasha gives the Captain a big hug and a kiss on the cheek.  "You're a real sweetheart."

Vasha puts her lenses back in, and shifts her hair red.  "So, Captain Varont, where would you have me stay?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Well, you seem to have made out pretty well so far in the cargo hold...if not there, then you could sleep on the deck, I guess, or if you insist, you could use my cabin."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"The hold will be fine.  I wouldn't want to displace you.  How many days away from Eldiz are we?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Just under two days left.  Our journey is almost at an end."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Good, then I'll let you be.  Simply let me know when we're ready to land, and I'll make myself scarce as quickly as possable."

Vasha heads for the door, turns and says "Is there anything else you need Captain?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"No...I guess that's it, then."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Thank you again."

Vasha returns to the hold, finds a nice, quiet place, and examines the note.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*The note reads:*

_'Dear Vasha,

I'm so sorry that I had to stun you to get you off the planet, but it was for your own good.  If they had found you, there's no way you could have escaped, and they would have discovered the location of the Jhyram Arris, not to mention torturing you.  I've left you some money and all of your things.  Please don't try to return for the next few years until this dies down, as you will endanger yourself and all of Arris.

Louteah and I will miss you.

~Alyz'_


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Well, Puddles, it looks like you're the only man in my life again."

Vasha holds the note close and sighs.  Tears were for later, now she must be stong.  She puts the note back in her sack, and then looks around the hold to see what was being shipped, and check any crates sent my Lhyzra, with the help of Puddles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*Vasha sees a bunch of plain-looking crates throughout the hold and none that were obviously sent by Lhyzra.  The odd thing is that Vasha can't find the open space where she and Puddles were staying before.  However, there's a large, rather odd-looking crate about where she thinks it should be.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha grins and walks into the rather odd looking crate.  Alyz might be deceptive, but it can be useful.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*The large crate proves to be illusory, rippling as Vasha walks into it and yielding Vasha a large space to rest.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha returns to deck once, to ask the Captain for some paper, ink, a pen, and some sealing wax, if he can spare any.

Otherwise, she spends the rest of the trip in her box, writing letters (I'll actualy type them up later, when you're not on) to Bertram, Louteah, Alyz, Marrik, Ashana, and Zythryd.  Occasionaly she'll play with Puddles, with games of fetch, or hide and seek, just to keep him up and about.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*Vasha writes her letters and plays with Puddles for a while.  If she doesn't have anything else planned, eventually she reaches Eldiz less than two days later.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

OOC: That was the plan 

Vasha talks to the Captain when he comes to let her know they'll be landing, and they work out a quick and easy way for her to slip away from the ship as quietly and low key as possable.  She thanks him again, and asks him "Is there any place I should check out in particular in Eldiz?  I've not been here before."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Well, there's lots of different places.  Just explore and enjoy, I guess."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Thank you again, you've been a sweetheart.  That means a lot to me."  She gives him a somewhat chaste kiss and then smiles at him as she returns to gathering her things.

Vasha is one of the first passengers off the ship, and quickly disapears into the crowd, till she can find a quite spot to shift her hair and eyes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*Vasha rushes off the ship into the wharf of the Dock Ward and then to the nearby alleys between the warehouses and taverns, where she can shift her hair and eyes.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha shifts her hair and eyes (She's already wearing her shimmersilk dress.) and then begins circulate the crowd.

She finds a passer by, "Excuse me, is there some kind of represenitive from Amaranthia?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Eh, whatcha say, missy?" the sailor asks her, "Ambassador from Am'ranthia?  Embassy's in the Clerk's Ward."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Where is that?"  Vasha gets directions, and heads over to the Embassy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Jes around the circle this way, pas' the Trav'ler's Ward and all."

*Vasha follows the directions to the Clerk's Ward, heading out of the dock area with warehouses and taverns to a new place with inns and touristy locations, and finally she reaches an area with official-looking buildings, including the guard headquarters and jail, among others--the Clerk's Ward.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha looks to see if she can see a building that would be Amaranthian.  If not, she'll ask a passer by.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*There's several buildings that could, theoretically, be considered to have elements of Amaranthian style, so she asks a passerby and eventually locates the Amaranthian embassy, a large building with fanciful architecure and a big transparent dome on the top that lets in the sunlight.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha looks for the front entrance and heads inside, looking for some kind of information desk or something.

OOC: What time is it in game?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*Inside the building, Vasha finds that the front area is filled with plants and wildlife that use the dome as a greenhouse, providing a beautiful natural respite for Nymphs from the big city atmosphere outside.  Walking to the back of the greenhouse, Vasha sees the door to an office.*  

(OOC: You mean in Eldiz?  Around noon)


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha pauses to enjoy the feeling of being surounded by nature.  She giggles as Puddles sniffs a flower and gets a bit of pollin on his nose.  Then she heads into the office.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*Vasha sees an incredibly gorgeous Nymph with long chestnut-brown hair who was filling out some papers at her desk when she turns to face Vasha, a smile on her face as her green eyes sparkle with warmth:*

"Ashana?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha smiles at hearing a familiar name "No, I am Vasha.  Ashana is my mother.  You know her?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Ah, I see.  That explains a few things...Yes, I have met your mother before, and I'm pleased to meet you Vasha.  My name's Karya, the Amaranthian High Ambassador.  What can I do for you today?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"I just... I don't know."  Vasha frowns.  "I have letters I need sent, I have no where to stay, and I don't know how to find ..."

Vasha takes a deep breath.  "I'm just so overwelmed.  I was hoping to find some help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Don't worry, Vasha.  I'm here to help you, okay?  It's going to be alright."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha smiles "That is the most reasuring thing I've heard in.... I don't know.  I'm not sure how long I was unconsious this time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Unconscious?  What do you mean?  But don't worry, you're safe here with me...you look like you've had a rough time.  I bet you could use a hug!"

*She stands up, brushing out a crease in her dress, and gives Vasha a big hug.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha smiles and hugs Karya "Thank you.  I'd prefer it if we could talk in a bit more private setting."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Sure.  Private, eh?  Well this is my home, so we'll have to go somewhere else for privacy.  I hear that Amity has rooms that are warded against prying eyes in the Laughing Sail Inn not far from here."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Wherever you think is safe."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Well, I always feel safe here, but then, I'm the trusting type, so I can understand your need for more security.  Come, would you like to walk to the Laughing Sail Inn with me?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Yes, thank you."

As they walk "How did you know my mother?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"I knew Ashana when she was younger--about your age, actually," Karya replies as they walk towards the Laughing Sail Inn, "She was such a mischievous girl, but very sweet....So you say you're feeling overwhelmed?  I hope I can help you feel better, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Yeah, Daddy always joked Mother was a bad influince on me" she giggles then sighs.  "Did you ever meet da... my Father?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Would that be....hmm..oh yes, Marrik was the name I think?  Once you meet enough people it becomes so hard to remember which is which, but I think that's right."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha nods "Yes, that was... is.. his name."

"So much has happened since I left Amaranthia looking to learn about him...  I don't even know how long ago that was."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Ah, that's good then.  I only met Marrik on two brief occasions, first when he came to ask for a permit to visit Amaranthia, not knowing that visits are mainly unrestricted, silly man.  Then later, I saw him with Ashana, and that is why I guessed that perhaps he might be your father...the two of them seemed so very happy together..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha nods "What I remember of my childhood, thing were good untill..."

Vasha sort of clams up at that, and seems a bit distraught.  Fortunately, the Inn is close.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*Karya doesn't push any more, for the moment, as she enters the inn and is greeted by the smiling pink-haired woman behind the bar, probably the innkeeper that Karya had mentioned, Amity.*

"Karya, how are you?  And who's your friend?"

"Hi Amity.  This is Vasha.  Listen, Vasha wanted to talk to me in one of your private rooms."

*Amity nods and smiles pulling out a blue key:*

"Here, take this room.  It seems fitting.  I'm sure you won't be long, so it's free of charge."

"Actually, Vasha doesn't have a room for the night, so here, take this and I'll buy the room for her."

*She hands over some pieces of paper to Amity.*

"Sure!  I hope you have a wonderful stay, Vasha.  And if you have some time later, come down and talk to me, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"Thank you Amity." Vasha smiles.

Vasha heads back with Karya to her room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*Amity smiles and waves to Vasha and Karya as the two Nymphs head to the second floor, where Vasha finds a door that matches the colour of her key. Turning the key in the keyhole, there is a bright flash of blue light, and then suddenly, Vasha finds herself along the side of a beautiful freshwater lake under a bright sunny sky, a few pretty little trees forming an archway behind her, no door in sight. There is a bed of downy soft flowers where one can lie under the sun if she likes, and near that is a bench made of stone.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Vasha gasps "This is... amazing!"

She reaches out to embrace the world around her, wondering just how real it is.  She giggles as puddles scampers about sniffing the area all excited.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"You like it?  I am glad," Karya smiles, "This is your room, Vasha.  It is protected from most Divinations and such too."

*Vasha embraces the world around her, feeling the warmth of nature smiling back at her...It is alive, but it doesn't have as much of a spirit as Arris.  Then again, Arris has an unusually strong spirit, even considering how much she has suffered...*


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"The spirit here is alive... It feels good."

"How much do you know about the politics of Arris and the current Crown?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Very basic details.  The current Dragonemperor, and thus the royal family, is from House Valthyne, the oldest of the houses.  I don't even remember his name, as they always call him the Dragonemperor, but I hear his daughter is quite a hellion."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"He's also known as the Demon Emperor, and his daugher, Lhyzra, is known for her cruelty and bloody obsessions.  She executed my father, and apparently held his bloody head to her chest after she blew up his body...."

Vasha sighs "She is also my sister, and her boon companion my soul sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"That...that is very unusual."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "Perhaps I best start from the begining..."

Vasha explains her trip to Arris, her journy with her soon to be dear brother Bertram to find Gralas, her encounter with Gralas, her trip back, her encounter and feeling in the inn, and then her trip to the city.

"Durring my trip to the city, I found the occasion to synergy with 2 different small springs, and durring my time with them, they healed, growing forth, and becoming much bigger.  It was truely amazing, to synergize, connect with the spirit of Arris, and return her love by healing her wounds."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Yes, they does sound wonderful...I've never heard of something like that before among any of the Naiads I've met.  You must be very special, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"It was special, but it wasn't just me, as I learned later."

Vasha talks about her arival at the city, feeling scared and pennyless, she took the first job she could find, and found herself a slaver.  She talks about her room, and her training and eventual relationship with Zythryd.

"And then I met Alyz, who freed a young slave and offered her a home and an education.  Her eyes flashed like those of an Ecomancer, and she knew of my father and mother.  She also introduced me to a very special woman, Louteah.  I was begining to think things were going well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"And then the Valsian Princess came into the picture, I guess?  Perhaps I had best listen and find out..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well, this is where it gets complicated."

Vasha talks about Alyz and their research into the Jewels of Aris, and the the Jhyram Arris had been hidden in her by her father.  She describes her encounter with Vrymiin, and then the betrayal and Alyz and Louteah's rescue of her.

"I was so broken over what had happened to Zythryd because of me, and how evil Vrymiin could be to do something so cruel.  Alyz helped me create a disguise, but warned me that it still might not be safe."

Vasha shifts her hair red, and puts in her lenses.

"This makes me look like I might if I hadn't chosen to Blossom."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

*Karya nods.*

"Yes...that is what made me unsure as to whether Marrik was your father.  You would have kept your Valsian Jewel affinity and thus hair and eye colours had you not Blossomed, I believe."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha nods "Yes.  I guess I missed that, almost 10 years ago, when my father was killed, Mother figured it out somehow and drug me out of the home with Puddles there, and we managed to escape just in time before the house was blown up, I believe with some kind of enhanced fireball or perhaps a dragon's breath.  She took me to Amarantia, where I grew up and eventualy decided to blossom."

"But, to continue..."

Vasha explains her growing close to Louteah, who eventualy became her Soul Sister, as well as her research into her massage spell, and seperating the Jhyram Arris from her.

"And then, Alyz, who had already told me she was a Dragonlord, told me it was time to rescue Zythryd.  I came along, and some horable sights, but that is where I learned that Alyz was Lhyzra, though I didn't make the connection to Gralas and Bertram's note till later.  I also saw her father, who fortunately did not see through my disguise.  Alyz introduced me as Vhazlii Griiash, apparently a Dragonlord family proficient in the arts of feminine persuasion, which I've used as my name if I must don my disquise, since as far as I know, it is still unknown to all I need to hide from."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Alyz was Lhyzra?  Well that explains what you said at the beginning, but it doesn't make sense..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well, I didn't know she had killed my father.  She had told me she loved him dearly, and was upset that he had chosen Ashana over her.  She said, with certainty that he died cursing her name, but I didn't understand till later.  Perhaps it will make sense once I go on more."

Vasha talks about Zythryd, how he was filled with hate for her and was trying to kill her once he was rescued and awake.  Alyz had them reverse what was done with Psychic Churgury, but when he awoke, he was still paranoid about Lhyzra, and he told Vasha about her father's death.

"I confronted Al...Lhyzra about it.  She was my sister, and she deserved it.  She told me she did it to spare him the pain and suffering of torture, as well as to protect the secrets he kept.  Seeing what they were able to do with Zythryd, twist his mind, and learn everything they could from him, and I understood, though I didn't agree.  However, in her killing my father, it saved my mother and me."

By this time, Vasha is tembling a bit, as reliving this all obviously still hurts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

*Karya puts her arms around Vasha in a comforting hug and begins to stroke her hair:*

"That sounds like a very emotional and traumatic experience, Vasha...It's okay now.  You're safe now, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha leans into the hug and smiles a bit.  "It's... it's just... everything..."

"Vrymiin had killed one of Zythryd's slaves, and the other Alyz bought, and brought back, but she was afraid of me.  Vrymiin had been torturing her while impersonating me.  I healed her wounds though, and with Louteah's help, we showed Niilaa that I was realy not the mean woman who tortured her.  Zythryd wasn't the same man when he came back.  He was more suspicious, and rightfuly so, but he was rude too.  He realy hurt Louteah, who was much younger than she looked, and had realy not even understood love till I spent time with her.  Alyz was hurting too, still torn over my father, but it was more... she was obsessed.  It was love, but not quite normal love.  I forgave her for killing my father, for I understoodn why she did what she did, and I hoped it would help, but she needed more healing.  And then..."

"She took me into her underground lab, where she had been experimenting on bodies.  She had my father's heart and brain in a jar, and had managed to grow some bodies for him, but she could not recall his soul.  She swore to give up her depraved experiments, though she had a revilation as to a way to revive him."

"I talked about it with Zythryd, and even Louteah a bit, and eventualy decided that I missed da.. my Father too much, and needed to try to get him back.  We did a ritual, with him and Jhyram Arris, and a bit of my blood.  She had a jewel that had is soul in it, and she had me finish the ritual, but she passed out.  So I did what I could, and called to him....*sniff*... I heard his voice... telling me he loved me... before I fell unconsious."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

*Karya continues to hold Vasha comfortingly, cradling the Naiad in her arms.*

"Wow, it seems like you experienced so very much in such a short time, and it sounds like it was very difficult for you...What happened next?  Was your father okay?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"I.. I don't know... When I awoke, 7 days later, Louteah was over me.  She had shared her love with me with her caring, and helped my soul heal.  I created some spring water, and finished my recovery before I went to check on Alyz, who had not waken up either."

"Alyz's soul was torn asunder as well, and she would not wake.  I think she knew it might cost her, and perhaps had even hoped it would kill her.  But I brought the Jhyram Arris and with Louteah's love, we called her back using elements of the ritual.  She almost choked on a tear from the Jhyram Arris, but I got her to swollow it before she could."

"Then, while I was trying to get Zythryd and Louteah to stop fighting, Louteah ran away, and then Alyz came and told me that her father had come looking for her.  She told me to run, and had packed up my thinks.  She seemed weak, and somehow a bit different.  She wouldn't let me see father, fearing for her safety, and when I refused to go, she cast a spell to knock me out, and I woke up on a ship, with this note."

She hands the note to Karya.

"That was 2 days ago, and I managed to make my way here.  I didn't know where else to go."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Oh dear...you must have been out for thirteen to fifteen days if the trip seemed to only take two days.  It sounds like everything spiralled out of control.  Are you feeling better now?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"I guess I'm all right now.  I had plenty of food for me and Puddles, though I've realy not been able to synergy.  I was hoping perhaps for a tub I could create spring water in, but I think the lake will work fine."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

*Karya nods.*

"I know a few Naiads who have successfully symbiosised using this lake, so it should work.  I'm glad that you're feeling better.  That's a good sign.  You've been through a lot, and the way you dealt with it shows that you are a strong woman."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Thank you, but I don't know what to do.  I can't abandond Daddy, and some part of me worries that perhaps Zythryd was right, and she just disposed of me when she was done with me.  And what about Zythryd?  The note doesn't even mention him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Hmm...I don't know.  She does seem pretty adamant about not returning Vasha...do you think if she has to she would kill you to keep your father's revival and the Jewel's recovery secret...like she did before?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"I... I don't know... I know Louteah wouldn't let her, but Louteah is so innocent, so young.  I'd like to think that my sister is just a misunderstood person who's a bit too obsessed with a man for her own good, but ... well.. I don't know.  I wrote them some letters, and I guess I can send those..."

Vasha finaly breaks down in tears "I just wanted my daddy back."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

*Karya hugs Vasha tighter.*

"It's okay, Vasha.  Every girl deserves to have the love of her parents...it isn't your fault.  It'll be okay, Vasha.  Don't be sad.  Remember, we Nymphs are a long-lived race...soon, in a few years, this incident will be forgotten, and you'll be able to go visit your father again."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Lhyzra

Your accommodations were adequate, but I expect better next time.  I did manage to arrive at my destination safely, probably despite the crew.  You omitted information about our pet project, and I'd like to know how he's going.  I hope your other project is well, as I have hopes of seeing your results some day.

I will return, eventually.

Vhazlii Griiash

A small note in the bigger one, sealed, and to "Lhyzra's other project" simply reads:
I love you, and will come for you

ShaSha*

*an old pet name her father used to use for her daughter, back when she could only pronounce her name like that.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"I'm just so worried... what if it didn't work?  What if, by not letting me see him, I couldn't heal him?  What if he and Alyz got into a fight?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"But you said you saw him, right?  It must have worked, right?  And if he is in need of healing, maybe Lhyzra, or Alyz, or whatever you prefer, will find a healer for him like she did for Gralas, so he'll surely be safe."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"I heard him... that was all."  Vasha sighs.  "Lhyzra has so much negitive conotations to it, and when I call her that, only those she knows closely know who she realy is, and some how I find that comforting."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Okay, then Alyz, then...So you only heard your father's voice and didn't see him?  Still, he couldn't talk unless he was back, right?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Louteah

I am so sorry I scared you, and never got a chance to say anything to you again.  I miss you dearly, and will always carry a part of you in my soul.  You were like a sister to me, and I can only hope I'll have the chance to see you again.

Perhaps, if Lhyzra allows, you can come to my Brother's wedding.  I would like that, and think you'd enjoy meeting him.  I hope you managed to patch things up with Niilaa's friend.  He looked rather distraught after last time over your distress.

Please write if you can.  Lhyzra can probably help 

Much Love,
Vhazlii Griiash


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"Unless it was his soul as it was set free from the gem... I just... hope."

"I should send the letter to mother.  She will know if he's returned I think, for she's connected to him in ways I realy don't understand."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Maybe she would know...but being separated by multiple Crystal Spheres tends to dull that connection.  Regardless, you should definitely send a letter to Ashana.  I'm sure her love and guidance would be welcome for you in this time of need," Karya continues to hug Vasha comfortingly to help her stay calm.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

(Tittled to Ashana)
Mother

I found Gralas, though he was in bad shape.  And I found out much about what happened to Daddy.  Alyz found me and took me in, and though her and some other friends, I found out what happened.

Mother, Alyz and I might have been able to revive Daddy!  I wasn't able to see him after we finished, and then was sent off to Eldiz by Alyz for my protection.  I don't know when i'll be able to try to see him again, but I worry about him.

Love
Vasha


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"Yes, I have a letter written to her right here."  Vasha hands Karya the letter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well, I can get that one to her easily enough.  We have an arranged courier to deliver letters to Amaranthia quickly and safely, and as the high ambassador, I have direct access to it."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"Thank you,"  Vasha hugs Karya, "you truely are a sister and ambassador."

"I have others, letters to Louteah, Lhyzra, and Bertram.  I don't know how to write one to Zythryd, but... I fear that he was caught again, and might be what Lhyzra wouldn't tell me before she stunned me.  And I don't know where to find Bertram, other than perhaps his home... the Lyradar Sphere"

OOC: I need better notes.  I started taking some on Vasha's sheet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"You are very welcome, Vasha...Hmm...well, I'm not sure how easy it would be for me to send some of these others--particularly, it wouldn't make sense for the ones that you signed as Vhazlii Griiash to come through me..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"I can probably get them sent from the Arris embasy, or perhaps simply some other courier.  I hope they're obscure enough to keep others from understanding what we're talking about."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"It really depends on whether or not they figured out that Vhazlii Griiash was really you, I think.  If not, they shouldn't be able to figure it out from the letters."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"I don't know why they would, but if they had, Lhyzra would be in trouble.  Perhaps you fould find out of there is some trouble in the royal family.  News like that should spread rather quickly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"They would probably try to keep it quiet, actually...It certainly wouldn't be sent by courier--rumours would slowly begin to spread, but you would probably have reached Eldiz before they did if she really sent you away immediately..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "If you do hear anything, please let me know.  So many people have been hurt because of me..." she lets that thought trail off.

A loud splash can be heard, and Puddles goes diving into the water.  He has a playful smile on his face as he paddles around.

OOC: Btw, you never did give me where Bertram was from, that was a Que   I remember I didn't see it in the Encyclopedia.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Oh, I'm sure that's not true...it seems like you bring happiness and love to those around you, Vasha.  Surely anything bad that happens isn't your fault."

"Well look at that!  Your dog is a sweetie, isn't he?  What's his name?"

(OOC: The Lyradar Sphere)


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"That's Puddles.  He's a sweetie.  I think he's missed water to play in.  If you want, you can go in and play with him.  I probably should too.  It will be refreshing, and I think relaxing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Sounds like fun, Vasha!  I'm sure it will be cathartic for you too," Karya smiles.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha smiles and slips out of her dress.  She puts her lenses away, and shifts back to her natural state again before she dives in the lake after Puddles.  She comes up with a stick, which she throws further in the lake, which Puddles grabs and swims back to Vasha with.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

*Karya grins and disrobes as well, joining Vasha in the lake, though she isn't quite as skilled a swimmer as the graceful Naiad.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha hands the stick to Karya.  "Throw it, he'll fetch it for you.  He's good at sensing friends."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Okay--Here, let's try!"

*She tosses out the stick to shore and Puddles paddles out and runs to snatch it up and then paddles back to Karya, wagging his tail and dropping in her hands, then licking her face and shaking out some water on her as she pets his wet fur.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"See?  He likes you." Vasha giggles.  "He's a real talker too.  I speak with him occasionaly.  Been the most reliable man in my life since Daddy..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Hmm...yes, he does indeed like to talk," Karya giggles as she bends her face close to talk to Puddles.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha giggles and casts her spell to speak with Puddles as well (Hoping she'll understand if he's speaking to her).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"...that's why I love Vasha so much!" Puddles finishes, as Karya says something to him again.

"Oh, those people.  They were all nice, but Louteah is my favourite.  She played with me every day and brought me food, and even brushed my hair sometimes.  She's very nice, but she smells a little bit like a cat."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha giggles at that last comment.  "You can talk with him naturaly sister?"  she asks, finaly feeling comfortable using that term with her nymph sister.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well, sort of, Sister.  My powers are the natural gifts of our people, but I have spent years honing them...you could almost call it magic, I guess, but it isn't magic like that of the Enchantresses."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

"Much like my Ecomancer magic isn't like that of the Dragonlords.  That makes sense."

Vasha scratches Puddles behind the ears "Silly Puddles, Louteah was a dragon, not a cat."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well...sort of.  But your Ecomancer magic involves depleting your energy to come in contact with all around you and produce magic with the energy, whereas my power is simply a manifestation of a Nymph's love and connection to nature, rather than a practised magic."

"A dragon?  Are those like cats?"

*Karya giggles a bit at this, and says something to him.*

"But she didn't look like a big snake with wings..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha giggles "Many can change form.  In her natural form, she was maybe a bit smaller than you.  Don't you remember that silver thing that appeared in my bed that one night? Or were you too busy sleeping?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Hey, I was tired!  And I know you can make other animals appear with magic sometimes."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha giggles "Yeah, but not in my bed silly."  She tickles Puddles.

"I tell you, he could talk all day if I'd let him."

OOC: I assume Vasha is feeling some synergy with the water?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well, I come in your bed, so why not cats?"

"Yes, I see what you mean.  Quite a talkative one, aren't you boy."

*She musses his hair up a bit and he licks her face.*

"I love you too Karya.  You're nice!  I feel so good when you are near."

*Karya replies to him again.*

(OOC: Symbiosis, you mean?  Yes, she is gaining Symbiosis from the water)


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Vasha giggles and nods "He's a sweetheart.  He was Daddy's as a pup, but I raised him and always kept him close."

OOC: Yeah, that too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well, he's a very affectionate dog.  I can see why you like having him around.  And I'm sure he's a loyal friend, too."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

She nods "He's my companion through and through."

Vasha smiles and lays back a bit, just realaxingly floating in the lake.  "I guess now, it's up to me to figure out where to go.  I guess I could supprise Bertram in The Lyradar Sphere, if I could figure out where to find him.  He's supposed to get married eventualy.  Or maybe mother would rather hear from me directly."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Dearest Bertram,

I've managed to leave Arris and now find myself in Eldiz.  I'm not sure where I'll be going from here, perhaps to visit you, or maybe to see Mother.  I have so much to tell you, a letter can't do it justice.

I think I found who has your detector thingamajig.  I don't think she's done with it though, and I'm very sure she'd be upset with me if I came back to get it any time soon.  I'll tell you more when I see you.

How's Lynestra doing?  I'm realy looking forward to meeting her, and I'm so excited for you.

I'm sorry for calling you my true brother earlier.  I was in a bit of an emotional state, and overreacted a bit.  You do mean a lot to me though, and I do miss your presance.

Send any letters through the Amaranthian Embasy in Eldiz.  Karya can forward any to me, and I'll make sure she's aware where I'm heading.

Love,
Your Sister, Vasha

PS:  Puddles misses you too. <Pawprint>


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Yes.  I suppose either of those would be very helpful for you right now...and if you need some time to relax and collect your thoughts, feel free to stay in Eldiz as long as you like."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Thank you."   Vasha gives Karya a big hug and a quick kiss.  "It's been too long since I've been around Amaranthian kindness."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Well I hope by showing you kindness I've helped you begin to feel better after your traumatic experiences..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha nods "And time will help heal what kindness and love can't, but they always ease the pain."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Good, I am glad," Karya replies, hugging Vasha as they float in the lake.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"If you'd like, I could show you the massage spell I researched.  I think you'd enjoy it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Sure, that sounds wonderful, Vasha!" Karya giggles, "Doing spell research?  You sound just like Culana!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Who's Culana?"  Vasha asks as she emerges from the lake.  She takes her hair and runs her hands over it, pushing out much of the water, and pulling it all back behind her.  To any other than a nymph, it might also look like she was displaying herself lewdly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Just a Nymph I knew a long time ago...She really liked magic too."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Well, I just began experimenting using magic in massages, and eventualy decided that there had to be a better spell to use."

Vasha waves Karya up to the bed.  "Lay down, and relax.  It's quite plesant."

OOC: I just thought of one thing on the massage spell.  Should it be able to target more than 1 person with the daze effect since you can get more than 1 hand?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Sure, it sounds lovely!"

*Karya lies down on the flowerbed, allowing Vasha to massage her bare flesh.*

(OOC: It's a dazzle effect rather than daze (they get -1 to attack rolls and Spot checks but don't lose their action) but yes, it can affect multiple targets)


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha casts her spell, but starts with her hands, and then adds the mystical hands as well, working her upper arms and shoulders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Ooh, that _is_ nice--it's like a whole bunch of sisters all massaging me at the same time."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Yes, and with the mystical hands, you can do so much more." she says, as the mystical hands begin to massage all around her arms, including parts laying on the bed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Mmmmm, that's true.  They can reach down underneath at the same time."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"I think they could be used to distract other people as well, but I haven't tried using them for that yet."

Vasha moves the hands slowly down her back, massaging her all over around as she moves down.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Well, it's a neat little spell.  It's nice to see someone coming up with something nice with a spell, rather than a new way to kill people with extra pyrotechnics."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Well, when researching the spell, we found out if you tap too much from the elemental plane of fire, the hands ignite and can scald pretty badly, but that was particularly draining too.  We never tried it more than once.  That's what I get for trying to create a warm massage."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

*Karya giggles.*

"Yikes!  That gives new meaning to the words 'Burning Hands'!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha giggles and nods "Yeah, research can be dangerous.  But I think the joy of sharing such a wonderful massage can be worth it.  The spell can be used on yourself as well."  She giggles.

Vasha moves down to Karya's lower back and waste, massaging over with her hands.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Yes, I think you're right.  It's always worth it to find something new, as long as it's nice."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Nothing ventured, nothing gained."  Vasha says in agreement, as she continues down Karya's thighs and legs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Mmmmm, yes!  Yes, you're right.  It is how we progress to new discoveries."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha finishes up and plants a tender kiss in the small of Karya's back.  "All done.  How do you feel?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"That feels very nice, Vasha.  You're an excellent masseuse."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Thanks.  It gives me pleasure to share it with others."

Vasha stretches out on the bed of flowers next to Karya.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

*Karya gives Vasha a kiss and a hug.*

"That's very sweet of you, Vasha.  I don't have any massage spells, but would you like me to return the favour?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"If you'd like Karya.  I don't think I'd ever turn down a massage offered by a Sister."  She smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Sure, let me just try..."

*Karya leans against Vasha as she begins to massage the Naiad's smooth body, trying to release all the tension that must have built up during Vasha's ordeals, hands moving gently across her body as Karya plants tender kisses along Vasha's spine, causing tingling pleasure to arc through her back.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha lets out a soft coo of pleasure as her body relaxes to the loving touch of Karya.  "You are a fine massuse yourself.  It must be a nymph secret." she giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Well I _have_ had a lot of time to practise, I suppose."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"You're hands are wonderful Karya.  And it's a good practice, and a great way to share love and pleasure with others."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Yes, I agree, it is a great way to share love and pleasure...I am glad to be helping you."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Sharing love in any form is healing for the soul.  I think that's how Louteah was able to heal me."

Vasha lets out a soft moan of pleasure as Karya releases another tender spot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"You may very well be right.  Love has a special kind of magic all its own..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Especialy to us Nymphs.  Love means a lot to us."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Most certainly.  The two things that define a Nymph are her love and beauty and her connection to Nature."

(OOC: Note--no, this is not three things .  There is a word in Seelie that defines love and beauty as one term--one of many words for love)


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"That's why my father sought out my mother, hoping a nymph could help heal Arris.  Their passion and love for nature allowed them to love each other as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Yes, I can see that...I can tell you were raised by a loving family, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"And don't forget my nymph family on Amaranthia.  I guess I got the best of both worlds.  A loving mother and father, as well as all my sisters."

Vasha rolls over and gives Karya a tender kiss.  "Thank you Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Yes, you are right.  Surely you have had both great joy and great sorrow in your life, Vasha...more than is usual even for a Nymph your age."

"You are very welcome.  Here, let me do your lovely front now, Sister."

*Karya begins to stroke Vasha's other side tenderly, planting kisses where the lingering pleasure of her touch is fading.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha sighs softly at Karya's caress.  She smiles and tenderly runs her hands along the nymph's body, offering a tender caress of her own in return.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

*Karya smiles at Vasha and kisses her lingeringly on the lips as she continues to caress Vasha's lithe body.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha returns the lingering kiss with a loving tenderness.  She smiles at Karya and continues to caress and encourage the nymph.  Her loving touch melting away much of Vasha's pain, and reminding her of all that true sisterly love is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

*Karya and Vasha entwine lovingly in the flower-covered bower, sharing pleasure until they grow tired.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"It's been far too long since I shared love with a sister.  You're welcome back here any time while I'm on Eldiz Karya."   She says with a smile, stroking Karya's hair tenderly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"And I'd be glad to come back to talk to you again, Sister, but right now I have to head back to make sure I haven't been shirking my duties too much.  I'll see you soon though, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Ok.  I'll stop by if I can later Sister.  You can tell me of the sites to see.  I should probably get my money changed from Arris gems too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Oh, don't do that with the moneychangers--Let me switch out your money instead--that way you won't have to pay them the fee."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha hands Karya her bag of money.  "That's what I Alyz gave me, minus the 5 I payed for the trip here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Hmm...45 Amethyst Valryts?  Here, take 900 credits then Sister.  I hope I've been able to help you--see you soon!"

*Karya waves and begins to head towards the arch between the tree branches.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Bye Sister, and thanks." Vasha waves.

Vasha whistles for the hopefully dry Puddles (Love him or not, wet dog is not a plesant smell) to join her on the bed, where she curls up with him and drifts off for a bit of a nap

OOC: what time is it?  If it's anything less than the evening, probably only an hour or two nap after vigerous excersize.  If it's late evening, she might sleep a bit longer to try to get up in the morning.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

*Puddles, who has shaken himself dry, comes to Vasha and licks her face before cuddling up against her as they nap.*

(OOC: Time seems strange in this room, but it is probably mid-afternoon, so it will be early evening when she awakens)


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha yawns as she awakens, and gives puddles a quick kiss.  She stretches and gets up, wandering over to her bag and rumaging through her dresses.  Finaly, feeling daring, she puts on her sultry red dress, and models herself in front of the lake, to make sure everything is in place.  Some cultures were a bit pickier about that than others.  Ready to go, she makes sure she has a key, and then heads out to find Karya.  Perhaps she'd know a good place for Vasha and Puddles to go.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

*Vasha heads downstairs where Amity waves her over:*

"Heading out, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Yes, I've never been to Eldiz, so I figure I'd explore it a bit.  Any place you'd recomend?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Well, what kind of things would you like to see?--Oh, you can leave the key with me, thanks!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Oh, I thought the room was mine for a bit?  I'm sorry"  She returns the key.

"I don't know, I've realy never been anywhere other than Arris and Amaranthia.  What's a nymph to do here in such a strange city?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Oh, the room is yours.  I'll hold onto the key for safekeeping, though, and give it back to you when you return.  Sound good?"

"Well, let me explain to you about the different wards--There's the Traveler's Ward, the Clerk's Ward, the Arcane Ward, the Faith Ward, the Merchant's Ward, the Festive Ward, the Labourer's Ward, the Dock Ward, the Noble's Ward, the Craftman's Ward, the Residential Ward, the Grand Bazaar, and the Archduke's Ward.  You've surely been to the Dock Ward, and you're in the Traveler's Ward now.  The Clerk's Ward has embassies and offices.  The Arcane Ward has mages and lots of arcane stuff that you might like.  In the Faith Ward, you might enjoy the Sacred Botanical Gardens that are being maintained by many nature-loving people of different races.  The Merchant's Ward has plenty of great stores, although haggling for the exotic fare in the Grand Bazaar is quite the experience too.  The Festive Ward has concerts, plays, festhalls, and even bathhouses that you might like.  Skip the Labourer's Ward for sure, and there's not all too much to see in the Noble's or Residential Wards.  The Craftman's Ward has some nice things, and of course, there is the gorgeous Archduke's Palace, the Hall of Galas, and the Grand Amphitheatre in the Archduke's Ward."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Ok" she says, a bit relieved at not having to find a new room.

"Wow, that's a lot.  I'm sure I can find some fun stuff in all of that.  Thanks Amity."

Vasha waves and heads out, figuring to check in with Karya before she goes exploring.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"You're welcome, Vasha!  Have a great evening!"

*Vasha heads out and back to the Clerk's Ward, where she heads to the Amaranthian Embassy and finds Karya in her office chatting with a delicately beautiful Sidhe in a brilliant glimmergown.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha waves to Karya and finds a seat, to wait patiently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

*Karya finishes her business with the Sidhe and plants a chaste kiss on the glimmergown-wearing woman's cheek as she walks out.*

"Ah, Vasha.  Welcome back!  What can I do for you?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha hugs Karya "I'm just about to head out on the town, and wanted to let you know so you didn't miss me in my room.  Any recomendations?  The gardens sounded interesting, and might look around the market place and Arcane Ward a bit."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Thanks for letting me know Vasha.  Hmm...Those are all good places to go, although the Grand Bazaar tends to close in the evening, so you may need to wait til tomorrow for that--though some of the Merchant's Ward shoppes stay open until later at night."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Well, you know a good place for dinner?  You're welcome to join me.  I'd love someone to show me around."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Hmmm...well I do have a little time off now, so sure, I'd love to take you out to dinner.  There's all kinds of different foods here--what kind would you like to try?  Or do you have a preference?  What's your favourite--I bet they have it here!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Well, I like some of the Arrian fruits, but I've been on Arris so long, it might be good to try something new.  I've heard Chuliiti food is good though, but I've never been able to try it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Oh, yes--It's quite good.  We should try Jhlir'Khlass!  They've got some very tasty fruit dishes as well as some deliciously spicy entrees.  You simply must try it!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Oooh, that sounds exciting!  Let's go!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Sure!" Karya agrees, heading out with Vasha, beginning to cut across the centre of the city through the Archduke's Ward, "Follow me!

*They pass by a splendid and beautiful castle with spires spiralling up into the clouds, as well as a huge amphitheatre in the Archduke's Ward, and then eventually come out the other side in the Festive Ward, walking for a time until Karya points at a pretty-looking restaurant entrance with a sign in a language Vasha can't read, flanked by exotic-looking plants and flowers the likes of which Vasha has never seen before.*

"There it is--Jhlir'Khlass!  Look like a good place to eat?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Wow.  I'm... not sure realy." she giggles, examing the plants.  "I guess."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Good!  Then let's go."

*Karya leads Vasha to the restaurant, where a pretty catlike woman with bright red fur greets them inside the door, addressing them in Eldish:*

"Greetings miladies, and welcome to Jhlir'Khlass!  Table for two?"

"Yes, please.  And I'll take the Feldori menu, please."

"Sure!  Right this way.  I'm going to seat you two in the waterfall room."

*The cat girl pulls two menus from a holster in the hollow of a tree trunk and beckons for them to follow her through the restaurant, which seems to be filled with rooms themed after exotic jungle locales.  Eventually, they reach a room with a small waterfall in the centre running down the rocks and creating a stream flowing across the room, with a little bridge down the middle.  The waitress leads them across the bridge to a nice table of a reddish-coloured wood, right by the waterfall and under a palm tree.*

"Here you go--enjoy!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Thank you."  Vasha reads over the menu, having no clue what to order.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"See anything you like, Vasha?" Karya inquires.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Not sure, I don't know what much of it is.  What's this Khrall'Hass platter?"

OOC: I have no clue, just making things up, but I'm guessing you are too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"It's a seafood dish.  I hear it is good, but I tend not to eat meat.  The Jhrasht is a spicy noodle dish that I can say from experience is quite good, and the Rhylan Gourds are a delicious sweet fruity snack or dessert.  The Tava'Jlan is quite delicious, and it is sometimes filled with a fruity mix, which is always good.  Then there are a large number of dishes that are basically permutations of sorts of meats or Tava'Bhish with different sorts of sauces--the most popular sauces are the Hun'rut, which is a very sweet tasting honeyed sauce, the Sae'gral, which is a spicy sauce, the Krilis'Rhylan, which is sweet and sour and made from combining Rhylan gourds and Krilis'at citrus among other ingredients, and the Brig'asht, a thick, rich sauce made primarily from the extract of the Brig'rin beans--which is particularly good with cheese."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Tava'Bhish with Krilis'Rhylan sounds good, and maybe a Rhylan Gourd aftewards if I've got some room.  I wonder if Puddles could get some fish, he likes that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Sure, that sounds good.  And I'll get Riilaak'Jhrasht and we can both share, so you can try them both.  Well, we can try to get him some plain fish, but maybe Puddles would like some Khrall'Hass?  After subsisting on that Spelljamming ship for 17 days or so, he's probably ready for some good food."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Yeah, Alyz gave him some food, but it probably was manotanous."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"So then, Tava'Bhish with Krilis'Rhylan, Riilaak'Jhrasht, and Khrall'Hass?  Oh, and what would you like to drink?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Oh, what do they have in the way of wines?  Sometimes I find a good solid wine goes well with a sweeter meal.  Preferably something a bit drier and maybe a bit less sweet."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Hmm...drier and less sweet?  The Kraf'risht would be a good vintage to try, I think.  It's a green wine based from the sap and grapes of the Kraf'larak tree.  It has a nice flavour, but not too sweet.  We can order a bottle and share it, if you like."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Sure, let's get wasted that sounds good."  Vasha smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Alrighty," Karya replies and flags down the waitress.

"Hi, are you rrready to orrrderrr?"

"Yes we are!  We'd like the Tava'Bhish with Krilis'Rhylan, the Riilaak'Jhrasht, and the Khrall'Hass, and a bottle of Kraf'risht."

"Those arrre good choices.  We'll get the wine out rrright away, and yourrr food will be rrready soon too."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Vasha smiles "This reminds me of the day I met Zythryd.  It had been so long ago I hadn't remembered what I liked of Arrian food.  I think I shocked him when I was writhing in pleasant memories of the past when I tried the food." she giggles.

"It's good to be reminded of the good memories.  I guess it's so easy to loose touch with those."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Yes...you're absolutely right, Vasha.  Especially the simple things, like that.  Those are the beautiful memories to cherish, but all too often they are swept away by a tide of emotionally intense memories, many of them filled with turmoil..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

"Emotions can easily overwhelm, and sometimes that is good, but knowing when to hold back is something not easily learned."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

"Learning when to hold your emotions back when you dearly want to let them burst forth is one of the hardest lessons in growing up, and that you have learned that lesson now is a sure sign of great maturity for your age.  I know back when I was your age, I hadn't realised that yet, and I was rather too profligate in expressing my emotions."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, I can't say I'm there yet, but unfortunately, I've had a lot more practice than most."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, you'll get there soon, Vasha.  Don't worry."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"I'm not.  It's just good to know who you are." 

Vasha smiles.  "Besides, even when I am there, there is always more to learn."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oh, that is definitely true.  I have been learning things for a long time, and I can tell you for certain that there is always something more."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"So, how long have you been the Eldiz ambasidor for Amaranthia?  It must be quite a change from life on Amaranthia."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, it wasn't that much of a change from what I was doing before...let's see.  I think I've been the ambassador for around 20 years, since the spot first opened up."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Wow, what were you doing before, and how did you know Ashana?"

OOC: Go nuts.  Of course, you would anyway


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oh a lot of different things.  In the last century or two, mainly a lot of exploring, followed by Spelljamming and more exploring.  I met Ashana in Eldiz, actually, as she was quite the curious girl herself when she was younger."

(OOC: Nah, not too nuts  )


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Oddly, it occurs to Vasha that she has no clue how old her mother is.

"Wow, sounds exciting."

"I was thinking, you have been so kind to me, is there something I can do for the Embassy to help out?  I'd like to give back some how if I can."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Maybe not exciting, but it's at least a change, which I truly did need to keep me interested..."

"Well, I could always use someone to help file papers or do other clerical or secretarial work.  But that stuff is boring, so I wouldn't want to foist it on you."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"I can do that.  Will give me something to do from time to time.  I think I'm going to stay for a bit in Eldiz, and this way, I'll feel I'm at least paying for my room."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, okay.  I could use your company if you would be willing do that.  Thanks, Vasha!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Sure.  I think I'll explore tomorow, but I can help you off and on after that.  It's the least I can do Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, it's very thoughtful and kind of you.  Thank you, Vasha.  I've helped many a Nymph have an enjoyable stay here in Eldiz, but there hasn't been one yet who offered to help me out with paperwork."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Vasha frowns "That's a shame.  Sometimes, sharing love with a sister isn't just all kinky sex fun and games.  It can be hard work."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, most of them have come here on a trip, so work is the farthest thing from their minds.  _Or_ they try to keep my mind off my work because they think it's better..."

"But yes, in learning that, you have once again shown me that you are mature beyond your years."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Vasha giggles at her statement about keeping her mind off work.

"You're going to have me looking for gray hair soon sister" Vasha says, with a giggle and a blush.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oh, don't be silly, Sister.  I don't have one yet after all these years, so you won't find one either.  I'd like to think I'm still just as exuberant and youthful as I was when I was your age, just that I've grown wiser since then."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Sorry, Daddy used to tease me and tell me I'd make Mother go grey from worry.  I guess it's an inside joke.  I never realy thought about age much."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oh, I see...it must be because of Valsians--when they get older, their hair dulls in colour, so I guess that blonde would go to grey by their standards or something like that?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"I think so.  Daddy usually was around younger friends though, so I never saw someone like that.  I've heard other races can do that though."

Puddles smells something and begins to wag his tail, as the smell of fish seems to waft over in their direction.  "Is that ours?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Nope, but if they're serving those people, they should be coming to us next.  When I said seafood, it isn't quite fish that he's getting.  It's another kind of critter that lives in their rivers that I hear tell tastes even better.  Ah, look over there--there's our waitress with the food!" 

*The waitress heads to the table, placing a strange-looking dish in front of Vasha that is shaped like a giant seashell made of some sort of thing that smells delightful, with a mix of different things inside held together by a delicious-smelling sweet-and-sour sauce and what look like flowers placed in the corners of the plate for style, although they seem to be delicately crafted out of something edible.  Karya gets a dish with long noodles, cheese, spices, and a thick sauce.  In between the two, perhaps not realising that the dish is going to go to Puddles, the waitress places a sauce-covered dish with what looks like sliced tentacles and meat, with citrus fruit slices of all different colours arranged around the plate's edge.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oooh, Sorry Puddles, but I want a taste."  Vasha sneaks a small piece of tentacle.  "Oooh, you lucky dog you."

She sets his food down for him, and then samples some of the other food.  "Oooh, this is good.  Reminds me a bit of the Arrian fruit, but it's got a bit of a different taste to it.  Stronger, a little less watery."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Yes, the flavours are very strong in Chuliiti food.  In fact, some people find it to be too strong for them to deal with, but Nymphs like us who are used to strong emotions and strong sensations can handle the experience, right Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Right!  We're manly nymphs!"

Vasha bursts out laughing, realizing how inapropriate that Valsian saying is in this case.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

*Karya's mouth twitches up, and she begins to giggle.*

"Well...I wouldn't go so far as to say that!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"No, definately not Sister."  Vasha says giggling.  She raises her glass to Karya's "To sisters, and the love than brings us all togeather."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Yes--to Sisters and love!" Karya replies, clinking her glass of green wine with Vasha's.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Vasha finishes up dinner, and sees that Puddles has had no trouble finishing his plate.

"That was wonderful Sister, thank you for sharing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Let's just make sure the waitress doesn't see that we fed one of the meals to a dog--she might be insulted!" Karya giggles.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Vasha brings the plate back up to the table.  "Yeah, though if he could, he'd probably tell the chief it was fantastic."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oh, I'm sure he would--he seemed to really enjoy it.  It's just that there's a connotation with giving food to your dog that you don't like it."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Yeah, Zythryd mentioned that too.  But if I don't like it, why would I feed it to Puddles?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, dogs will eat almost anything edible given the chance, right?  So you could give food to Puddles if you thought it tasted bad, and he'd probably still eat it."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Yeah, I guess.  But that'd be mean to poor Puddles-Wuddles wouldn't it?" She rubs her dog's head.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, maybe," Karya smiles brightly at Vasha's display of affection for her dog, "Of course, if he likes it even though you didn't, then everyone wins, I guess."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Yeah, that's true."

"How much do I owe for dinner?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oh don't be silly.  Dinner is on me, Sister."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Vasha beams at Karya.

"So, I'm sure there's other things to occupy the evening, since the markets tend to shut down.  Got any suggestions?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

*Karya smiles back at Vasha.*

"Well, the night life is pretty colourful here in the Festive Ward.  There's plays, concerts, operas, festhalls, dancers to watch, places to dance, even bathhouses here."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oooh, dancing sounds fun.  And what's a Bathhouse?  I don't think they have those on Arris."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oh, I'm sure they don't have them there, and with good reason!  They don't have enough water on Arris to use it for a bathhouse.  A bathhouse is a place where they have huge pools of water for baths where people can bathe and socialise, as well as private rooms with baths as well.  Often, they will have beautiful sculpture and artwork to enjoy while bathing, and sometimes musicians playing a nice light music, depending on where you go.  Others are more natural."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oooh, that sounds like fun, but perhaps that can wait for another day.  Dancing sounds like fun right now."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Then dancing it is--let me just settle the check."

*Noticing the waitress, she raises her finger and calls out something softly in a language Vasha can't understand.  The waitress comes over and they talk briefly in that language until eventually Karya gives the waitress some pieces of paper.  The waitress smiles and says in Eldish:*

"Thank you both very much, and have a wonderful evening!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Thank you so much, the food was wonderful!" Vasha says to the waitress.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Thanks, I'm glad you liked it!--I'll send the compliments to the chef.  May the spirits bless you with a wonderful rest of your stay here in Eldiz!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Vasha smiles excitedly and waves, heading off with Karya.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

*Karya leads Vasha through the streets, talking as they walk:*

"So in what sorts of dancing are you interested?  There's some places that do nice, proper Rowaini ballroom dances, others with more of a Chuliiti jungle beat, and of course the Rhapsodians have rather elaborate dances with complicated musical accompaniment, among many other sorts of dances."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"I don't know, what am I dressed for?" she asks, knowing that improper dress can generaly ruin some dances.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, we don't have to let that constrain us--you could easily get a change, as I saw you have a lot of good dresses back at the Laughing Sail.  For instance, the wispy dress you have might be good for a Chuliiti dance, as they tend to do those with very light clothing, sometimes a two-piece jungle outfit, and your white dress would be good for Rowaini ballroom dancing."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, we don't have to let that constrain us--you could easily get a change, as I saw you have a lot of good dresses back at the Laughing Sail.  For instance, the wispy dress you have might be good for a Chuliiti dance, as they tend to do those with very light clothing, sometimes a two-piece jungle outfit, and your white dress would be good for Rowaini ballroom dancing."



"True, but I'm feeling a bit daring tonight.  What kind of dancing is daring and exotic?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Daring and exotic, you say?  Probably the Feldori dances from Chuliit--those cat-girls have some interesting dances--they are very flexible, after all...and it would fit in nicely with our dinner, don't you think?  Of course, a lot of the more exotic Feldori dances have a lot of kissing and touching--does that sound good for your daring mood, Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Ooh, that's good.  Should I change? Or is this dress ok?"  Vasha twirls to show of her risque red dress.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oh, that dress will fit in very nicely with the mood, I think.  The only reason you might want to change would be to have something that is even less restrictive, so you can undulate with the dance even more freely, or maybe to match the jungle atmosphere."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"I think if I were a bit more free, this one might pop off, so i'm good."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Alright then, we're off to the Frrel'ankrass for some exotic jungle dances!" Karya replies with a smile, as she leads Vasha through the Ward, along the main street and off along a side path until eventually they reach a pretty little building with a large area in the centre for a single room where the dances probably take place.

*Karya and Vasha walk in, and the ambassador heads up to another cat-girl at a desk, where she chats a bit in the language Vasha doesn't understand and hands over some more papers.  The cat girl smiles and says in Eldish*

"Welcome!--Please enjoy your stay, and I hope you have a good time dancing."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

"Thank you." Vasha says with a smile, and then slowly follows Karya in, looking around at the people and the dancing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

*Vasha goes inside to see that the dance room has been all set up to look like a wild clearing in the deep jungle, with torches shedding bright pockets of light that leave the room dimly-lit, shadows splayed against the trees and swirling across the dance floor, as the drums set a fast-paced beat and some strange woodwinds, small three-stringed instruments, and percussion play a beautiful, stirring song that reminds Vasha of the jungles in Amaranthia--the instruments reproducing some of the sounds of the jungle at night, the insects, the night birds, and other sounds, blended together.  People of different races are dancing in pairs, moving gracefully and lithely together, changing step to the quick, varying beat of the drums.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Wow, this is amazing.  I mean, I thought the jungle was musical, but not like this.  Do we watch for a bit?  Or just jump right in and try?  I'm not the best dancer, but it's fun to let loose."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Well, it's up to you whether you want to watch or just hop in right away--it's not a big formal dance or anything, so freestyle, letting loose, and expressing yourself is smiled upon, though perhaps if you aren't used to dancing, as you say, you might want to watch someone to see the basic moves--then again, I could also try to teach you on our feet."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"I'll trust you sister.  Let's go let loose."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Sure!" Karya sweeps Vasha up onto the dance floor as they begin to dance and sway to the beat, moving together on the dance floor as Karya subtly shows Vasha the steps by example and feel.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha follows Karya's lead, moving with the grace and beauty of a Nymph, which makes up for much of her lack of true dancing skill.  While not great at the basics of dance, she is quickly able to pick up much of the gist of it, and eventualy begins moving and gyrating to the beat with Karya.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*They dance together for some time, moving in close and brushing flesh against flesh one moment, only to fling out for a whirling spin the next, and continuing on for some time, until during a brief lull in the tempo, Karya, laughing, asks, "So, enjoying the dance, Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Yes, it's great!  So much energy and passion.  How'm I doing?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"You're a natural, Sister!  It must be all your energy and passion, eh?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Must be."  She says, as she moves against her partner, dancing intimately close.

When the dance slows again, she'll take a chance to gaze around at the rest of the crowd, wondering what others who dance are doing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*Some of the others are kissing and feeling each other as they dance, while some of those most comfortable with the motions that they can follow the rhythm without too much effort are actually chatting as they dance.  Others are focused on the motion and the beat, trying to make the dance as beautiful as they can.  There are even a few who are seated to the side sipping juice drinks and taking in the ambience while they rest, perhaps getting ready to join the dance again soon.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha draws Karya into a passionate kiss as they dance and grind, and eventualy, durring a lul, says "Why don't we grab a drink and watch for a bit?  This is exciting, but I don't want to tire out too quickly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Sure!  Would you prefer a juice, spirits, or perhaps a mix?" Karya replies, moving gracefully off the main dance floor with Vasha towards the little tables to the side.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"A mix sounds good."  Vasha says, while watching the dances, looking for ideas.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*Karya calls up some drinks from the Feldori behind the little corner juice stall and bar, and comes back with two mixed drinks that have a pretty spiralling swirl of blue and white, each with little blue citrus slices along the top and a little paper umbrella inside.*

"Here, I got us each a Jhym'brys Juice Vortex, Sister," Karya says, handing Vasha one of the drinks with a smile.

*Meanwhile, Vasha watches the other dancers' moves.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Ooh, that almost looks too pretty to drink."  Vasha says, and then tries a sip.  "Mmm, Almost." she giggles.

"This dancing is pretty lurid.  Is there any other cultural significance to it?  Or is it just what they do to pass the time on Chuliit?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Well, they don't do this very often on Chuliit, but this sort of dancing is saved for very special occasions, like wild parties at big festivals in honour of the spirits.  They are usual more reserved, but when they do decide to party, they party hard.  Also, touching doesn't have quite the same significance for Feldori as it does for other types of people.  The kissing is what is most intimate for them--which is why the only ones you'll probably see kissing here are people of other cultures coming to enjoy the festivities, not the Feldori themselves."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha eats the fruit off the parasal and then secures it in her hair playfully.  

"Well, they sure do know how to party.  Are the Feldori fairly monagamous?  I haven't seen many partner swapping.  Though this is kind of an intimate dance to do that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Depends on the tribe.  Some of them have unions of marriage and stay faithful, but most do not.  As for partner swapping, we haven't gotten to one of the songs that has that, but when we do, it'll be quite the spectacle!  They alternate between switching around so quickly that it's hard to tell who your partner is at any one time, and a few slower portions where you can get to know your partner briefly, before it picks up again."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Ooh, so that's why no one's switching now, since it will happen later."  She sips her drink, smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Yep, that's right.  In a sense, it's just like the way that the Feldori don't always party, but when they do, they do it with full force.  It's the same with switching partners."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha nods and finishes her drink.  "Ready to go back out there?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Sure, how bout you, Sister?  You seem fully reenergised!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"I'm ready to party Sister." She giggles.

Once on the floor, Vasha tries some of the moves she saw earlier, particularly the more touchy moves.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*They dance together for a while, as Karya giggles at some of the touchy moves Vasha tries.  Eventually, the music changes a bit, and they begin a partner-switching dance like Karya had mentioned.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha does her best to keep in rythym with the dancing while she swaps partners, trying to take queues from her new partners, and continuing to dance with passion, occasionaly offering up a touch when the beat and the moment is right.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*Vasha manages to keep up, swapping partners quickly, then slowing, then quickly again, whirling through partners and lingering with a few, a pretty Feldori girl, a Rowaini man, an Altanian woman, and more, as they flow past into a blur, eventually ending with Vasha's return to Karya's arms as the dance draws to a close, leaving her panting for breath as her heart races with exhiliration*


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha holds Karya close, as much for support as wanting her Sister near her.  "That was *pant* fun *pant* and *pant* amazing *pant*."  Vasha takes a breath.  "The speed, and passion.  What a great way to share love!  It's so quick though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Yes, it's certainly fast Sister, but that's part of what makes it so exciting, no?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "Yes indeed.  This is great fun Sister."

Vasha continues to dance, and occasionaly rest with Karya, till it's clearly late.  (IE, you can end the day unless she encounters something/someone else notable here.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*They keep dancing late until the night until it is quite late indeed, when they finally decide to call it a quits for the night.*

"Well, I had a lot of fun tonight, Vasha--I hope you did too!"

(OOC: Nah, there's nothing overly notable)


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"I did Karya, thank you."  She gives the nymph a tender kiss.  "I'm going to do some shopping and sight seeing tomorow, but I can swing by in the eve after you're finished working if you want.  Otherwise, I'll see you in 2 days so I can help you with the paperwork load."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Sure, Vasha.  I'd be delighted!" Karya returns Vasha kiss, "See you soon, Sister!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Night Sister."  Vasha waves and heads off to her room.  "Hope you enjoyed the night Puddles."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*Puddles's ears perk up as he hears his name and he jumps up on Vasha to lick her face affectionately.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

She giggles and dances with him for a moment before she lets him back down.

She returns to her room, sets her dress aside, puts the Parasal's in her hair at the head of the bed, and drifts off to sleep on her bed of flowers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*Vasha sleeps peacefully and awakens refreshed the next morning.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha dons her Azure dress, straightens her hair, and heads out and off to the Market to browse.

OOC: She'll probably be looking to aquire a spell or two, but otherwise, she's go no plans.  I'll tell you what spells when I figure out myself.  Otherwise, let her know if she spies something that catches her eye


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

OOC: Ok, Vasha is probably set for spells, at least PHB spells, she'll still browse the market and the arcane market to look around for anything exciting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*Vasha searches the Grand Bazaar and she sees a startling and amazing variety of different goods from different planets--fine Rowaini silverware, arcane Altanian apparatuses, exotic flowers from Chuliit, soft Larakese silk, and even unusual musical devices from Rhapsodia, like a sonic converter that transforms ambient sound into different sorts of background sounds and music.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha sniffs the different flowers and smiles, and then spends some time around the silk, examining it, feeling it against her skin, perhaps even examing dresses made of it, though she thinks she has enough.

"Ooh, what's that?" She says, asking about the sonic converter.  (She's interested in it)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"It's a Harmonian Sonic Converter," the pretty woman with crystalline features who is selling the Rhapsodian novelties replies in a delightfully musical voice, "It can transform background noise into beautiful music or soothing sounds, like the sound of the ocean, or birdsong.  It's a rare treasure of Rhapsodia, made of special crystals.  I have some other amazing things from my home planet to share with you as well!  For instance, these earrings are made from a special crystal that transforms very nearby soundwaves to a particular frequency, unique to the crystal that was used to make the earrings, and reverse-transforms any soundwaves from that special frequency back to their normal frequency and amplifies them, retaining high sound quality from a great distance.  But why does it matter, you ask?  Well, if you have more than one set of earrings made from the exact same crystal and wear one, you can whisper very softly and be heard across a room by the person to whom you give the other pair."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Wow, that's neat.  How does this Sonic Converter thingie work?  Do you have any crystals that can translate languages?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Basically, the sonic converter is a combination of a simple magical mental link that allows the user to select the sound or music to be produced which interacts with the crystal's lattice structure to rearrange the crystal so it can convert background sound into the desired result."

"Well, there's no crystal that can convert most languages, since that is more than a matter of pitch, but there are converters that allow non-Rhapsodians to hear some of the higher and lower expressions of our language that are inaudible to other races--though they still must know the languages for this to be helpful."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Wow, is it hard to work?  It sounds like it could be so soothing, to listen to running water while in my room."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Oh no, it's very simple.  Want to try it?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"OOh, if you don't mind."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Oh, not at all.  Here, hold this one up against your heart like so...There, that's good.  Now close your eyes, and imagine the sound in your mind's eye, and the sonic converter will transform this background noise from the bazaar into the sound you choose."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Vasha holds it to her heart and thinks of the sound of rustling palm trees and lapping water of an Arrian Oasis... and almost drops it in supprise when it happens.  She catches herself.  "Wow, that's amazing.  Can you make music with that?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Yes, you can!  In fact, I've seen some people who became skilled at interfacing with it quickly use the Sonic Converter as a special kind of musical instrument.  But you can even put a melody into the crystal and have it play that.  In fact, some of the finest quality converters have the ability to store sounds from either your mind or their surroundings and then convert sound to the stored sound in any desired order, so you could have background music that changes every so often to a new tune, useful for reclining langourously or for holding your own dance party without needing an orchestra."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Wow.  How much are these?  I'll bet they're realy expensive."

OOC: Ok, now this sounds like an infomertial


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Well, they aren't cheap, but they are certainly affordable, particularly compared to a large musical instrument like a harpsichord.  The basic Sonic Converter is normally 3,000 credits, but I'll sell it to you for only 2,500 credits.  You can even get the special one that stores numerous different sonic patterns for only 6,000 credits!"

(OOC: Act now and we'll throw in these three bathroom Sonic Converters, a 1000 gold piece value, absolutely free!   )


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Wow, that's less than I thought, but unfortunately more than I can afford.  I realy like the bathroom Sonic Converters for a quiet shower, I can sing like a deva with it.  I'm sorry, but thank you so much for sharing this with me, and I know I'll be looking for one eventualy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Oh...that's too bad, but I'm glad these piqued your interest, at least.  Come back soon--and if you can't find me here, you can try my nylrys's shoppe in the Merchant's Ward."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Thank you very much.  I'm sure you won't have any problems selling these."  Vasha hugs the sales woman and heads off to explore some more.

Eventualy she makes her way over to the Arcane ward, where she looks around for spells that she's not seen before (IE, anyone selling non-standard spells is included), as well as perhaps a few potions or runes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*Vasha looks around the Arcane Ward and finds that the goods here aren't quite as accessible as in the Grand Bazaar--she has to look for specialty shoppes and then browse their wares, so it isn't as easy to find that for whic she is looking.  She sees signs for wondrous magic, marvelous elixirs, runecovered scrolls, magical services, and more.  Peeking inside a few of the shops, she finds that there is a scroll shop run by an Altanian that has all sorts of unusual spell scrolls, including one spell that makes swimming become second nature that would help Vasha gain the same edge as those Naiads who embrace their Nymph nature and become aquatic.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"That's an interesting spell there," Vasha says to the shop keeper.  "Is it dificult to learn or cast?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

"Well, it's not exactly easy to learn, but you look like an experienced mage, so I'm sure you can handle it.  Once you learn it, it's a snap to cast, of course, though true neophytes sometimes find it too complex to master."


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Interesting.  How much for a scroll?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"Normally 500 credits, milady, but for you, I'll mark it down to 400."


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Hmm, that's tempting... what other unusual spells do you have?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"I have a quite a few--for instance an Enchantment spell that compels an opponent to fight in a nonlethal manner for a short while."


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Well, that sounds interesting, but I'd rather not fight at all..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"Yes, I imagined the other one would be more interesting for you...I have a Divination spell to determine the racial bloodline of a person."


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Hrm... what do you have that's ... playful?" she asks with a sly grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"Playful?  Hmm...playful...well, I have a magic spell that makes someone repeat what they just did a second time.  How about that?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"OOh, that sounds fun, anything else?  I researched my own massage spell, but I know there's got to be other fun spells out there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"Well, a lot of the really fun spells are very difficult magic...like there's one that makes people do a dance."


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Isn't there some kind of laughing spell?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"Ah, yes.  I have that one too.  It makes people laugh."


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"How much does that cost?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"Well, I have a few of those, so how does 250 credits sound?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"I don't know... that seems a little much..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"Well, I was giving you a discount.  Ordinarily it would cost 300 credits."


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Mmm, ok, that sounds good."

Vasha pulls out 250 credits and pays the man.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"Thanks--I hope you like it!" he replies, pulling out a mystic-looking scroll and handing it to Vasha.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Thank you."

Vasha looks to aquite a few healing potions, and other that she's set, and she may choose to nod do that.  She'll still look around to see if she spots anything interesting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*Vasha looks around a bit and finds a potion shop that is selling healing potions for 10% off today, for a net cost of 90 credits each.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Ooh, thank you so much for your help." she smiles as she purchases 2 cure light potions and carefully tucks them away with her scroll.

Vowing not to make the same mistake again, Vasha decides to hold on to the rest of her money for now.  She checks the time (Hopefully it's no later than late afternoon, I figure it's probably at least after noon, probably early to mid afternoon, but you're the time master), and then heads back to the market to look at jewelry, corsages, and other small gifts, perhaps a small trinket for Karya as a thank you.

OOC: Does Vasha know what kind of Nymph Karya is?  Or does she need like Knolwedge: Nymphology or something?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*Vasha heads around the marketplace and finds lots of places with nice jewelry of different sorts.  Some of the best stuff is, in no particular order, rare crystal jewelry from Rhapsodia with musical and sonic effects, like the earrings from before, Energyjewel jewelry from Arris, Rowaini-crafted jewelry, Larakese jade pieces, and Altanian Spellcrystal jewelry.  As far as corsages, the best ones are made with rare flowers from Chuliit or Lara Kai--Amaranthian flowers are generally unavaiable due to the fact that they die out when not on Amaranthia or in contact with a Nymph.*

(OOC: It's not obvious from her looks, although she is clearly some kind of Dryad.  Then again, Karyai are a type of Dryad (the singular form is Karya), so that seems likely.  If she wanted to be sure, she should have gotten that spell I mentioned )


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Vasha's price shopping, and even something neat but not special propertied will do (she wants to keep a couple hundred Credits on her for traveling).  What price ranges are merchants for the energyjewel jewelry (probably more for herself, I don't think it will do much for Karya), spellcrystal, Rhapsodian, or even the Rowaini jewelry running?  And, if it has special properties, what does it do.  (she'll listen to anything outside of her price range, but obviously won't buy it )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*Energyjewel is out of her price range, but it has special effects if it is embraced like Arris.*

*Spellcrystal is also out of her price range and is used to amplify the casting of arcane spells (OOC: armour made of Spellcrystal counts as one category lighter for purposes of casting spells).*

*Most of the Rowaini stuff is just pretty, but Rowaini Heartstone can hold mental imprints, so sometimes a Rowaini will craft one to store her feelings for the person to whom she's giving it.  Some of this is in her price range.*

*Rhapsodian jewelry has different properties, such as the one mentioned earlier, and they mainly modify sound waves.  It is mostly out of her price range.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Vasha will likely then look around at the Rowaini stuff, since that is in her price range.  She'll enquire about Heartstone, but isn't stuck on that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*Vasha can't afford any Heartstone, though its close, but she could perhaps pick up a tourmaline pendant on a silver chain or something like that for about 300 credits.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Vasha ponders, is this something Karya would like?

OOC: not knowing gems well, admitedly, would it match her features?  Hair/Eye/Skin Color?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tourmaline can be of nearly any colour, but the most common is green, like Karya's eyes.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Vasha will look for a Tourmaline pendant, or perhaps a set with a smaller stone and matching earings, depending on the price.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*She can get either a Tourmaline pendant or a pendant/earring set with a small Peridot instead.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Excuse me, how much are these?" Vasha says, indicating to the pendant, and the set.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"The tourmaline pendant is 335 credits, and the peridot earrings and necklace are only 400 for the three, good lady.  Which one do you prefer?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Well, I like the matching set, especialy because you can mix and match with other things... but the tourmaline is a bit closer to my price range."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

"Well, tell you what--how about I give you the Peridot set for 375 and then you can walk away with a smile, would that be good my lady?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"That sounds wonderful, thank you." Vasha says with a bright smile.  She hands the man the credits, and tucks away the box with the set.

Vasha eventualy heads back to her room to freshen up before she heads to the Embasy to look for Karya in the early evening.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*Vasha heads back to her room, where the beautiful lake and flowerbed await her, ready to freshen up for her meeting with Karya.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Vasha freshens up, and then heads out to meet Karya.

OOC: Hehe, heading out to meet Karya was supposed to be part of that action


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*Vasha goes back into the embassy, where she sees Karya with a stack of papers, writing something on one of them.*

(OOC: Bah, it had a before instead of a then )


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Wow, looks like you've been busy today Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Well, I have to earn my keep as ambassador, eh Sister?  Can't spend all day partying, much as it would be fun," Karya replies with a smile.


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"I know, and I wanted to let you know it's appreciated."   She sets the box on the desk in front of Karya and smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Oh, for me?  Vasha, you shouldn't have!--I know you don't have that much money.  But still, it is much appreciated--thank you Vasha," she gives her Sister a big hug, "Let's see what it is!...Oooo, a peridot pendant and earrings!  Those are beautiful Vasha, and they match my eyes so nicely!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Vasha smiles warmly.  "What good is money if you can't share it Sister?  Much like you share the embasy with everyone."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"I guess so, but sometimes in Eldiz, money is a necessity.  I hope you kept enough for yourself to get by, Sister.  After all that has happened to you, I worry for you."


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Vasha hugs Karya "I'll be fine.  I saved some money, and if need be, I'll take a job somewhere.  And no slaving I promise."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

*Karya giggles.*

"That's good, Sister.  You're so industrious!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"Come on Sister, let's go out and relax tonight.  Is this dress good for Rowaini dining and dancing?"

(She's in the Azure dress)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Definitely!  I'm sure the Rowaini men would have appreciated that revealing red dress from last night, but this one will work very well too."


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Vasha giggles.  "I know the white one you said might be good for dancing, but this just feels soo good."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Well, it's definitely important to wear something that you find comfortable for dancing, so if it feels good, then it was the right choice, Sister," Karya smiles.


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"Yup, should be realy fun to dance with it too."  Vasha takes Karya's hand and rubs it against the fabric.  "It just feels so exciting against my skin."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Ooo, yes, that's nice!  So Rowaini then tonight?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"Yup.  On my whirlwind tour of the spheres."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Yes, a whirlwind tour indeed!  You can really get a taste of a little slice of all sorts of different spheres here in Eldiz--that's one of the great things about the city."


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"Yup, it's a grand place.  Let's go Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Absolutely!  Tonight, we shall dine at the Chateau d'Araguille in the Festive Ward," Karya explains, leading Vasha back to that ward to the site of a fancy restaurant, "Here we are!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"Wow, is Rowaini always this formal?  This place looks so lovely."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Well, it's not _always_ this formal, but it depends on where you visit...you could say that the kingdom of Rowain is a constant clash between the formal and the informal, and it makes the culture very...interesting.  Shall we?" Karya asks as she takes Vasha's hand and leads her Sister towards the restaurant, speaking with the maitre d' in Rowaini.  He nods and grabs two menus, leading the two Nymphs to a small but pretty table with carefully folded white napkins and a candlelit atmosphere, with soft Rowaini and soothing Rowaini music being played on a harp by a pretty young woman, who sings along with some of the tunes with a clear, melodious voice.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"Live music, this is nice."  Vasha smiles as she takes in the settings.

OOC: "Look, there's a man stepping out of the woman's bathroom, this place is informal!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Yes, it's a pretty place indeed.  It's too bad that they wouldn't allow Puddles to come with us this time--I'd bet he would like the music."

(OOC: !)


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"He'll be ok in the room.  I think the dance was too much for him last night.  It was loud."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"That's true, and he probably got a bit excited with all those Feldori around--I bet it confuses him that they look like cats!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Vasha giggles and nods.  "So, what's good here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Well, they have a lot of meat dishes here, which I don't usually get but I hear are delicious.  I typically get soup and bread with cheese and some wine--Rowaini cheese and wine are both quite delicious!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"Well, Soup and bread with cheese sounds a bit lean to me, bit I'll definately try a bit.  I wonder what kind of meat they have?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Well, let me see...It says they have steak, filet mignon, veal, chicken, ham, and fish."


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"What's a Filet Mignon?  That sounds good."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"I think it is a very tender cut of beef from the dainty loin area.  I believe that it is sauteed here by default, but you can ask for it broiled or grilled as well."


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

"Well, that sounds interesting.  I think I'll try that, maybe with a bit of soup, and some bread and cheese."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Okay then--we can actually get a soup for two if you like and share,"

*She flags down the maitre d' and delivers their order in fluent Rowaini, and he nods and replies, before taking their menus.  He returns shortly thereafter with two bottles, one of red wine and another of white, pouring some red wine in the glass for Vasha and offering Karya her choice.  She chooses white and thanks him again, and he bows and walks away again.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Vasha sips her wine.  "Wow, this is quite good."

"Sister, you sure know a lot of languages.  Do you speak them all?"

OOC: Help!  I've been bogarted by my cat for use as a bed!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

"Yes, Rowaini wine is quite fine indeed, Sister, and they have some great vintages here."

"All the languages?  Oh heavens no!  There are just so many.  But I do speak Seelie, Vaelysh, Conasan, Rowaini, Altanian, Larakese, Melodian, Eldish, Yharzu, Feldori, Narlse, Valsian, Mojiin, High Praetorian, Putal, and Sylvan."

(OOC: Silly cat!  )


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Poodle?  Do they speak a different language than other dogs?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*Karya giggles.*

"Oh dear, no!  That's the language of the Sacra of Putalis, silly!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Karya giggles.*
> 
> "Oh dear, no!  That's the language of the Sacra of Putalis, silly!"



"Oooh.  I guess I should learn more about the spheres." Vasha says.  "Have you ever heard of a place called The Lyradar Sphere?  My Brother in spirit Betram Atredies is from there, but I've never heard of it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hmm...I've heard the name before, but I can't remember any details--they definitely don't have an embassy here, though...Sorry, Sister."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"It's alright.  Maybe we can ask around and see if others know over the next few days.  Or perhaps there's some info at the Embasy.  I'll look around while I'm helping you out if I can, assuming you don't mind Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Of course I don't mind, Sister.  If you can find something of interest to you while helping, then all the better!  However, I wouldn't count on any info being at the Embassy that I didn't remember, but anything is possible."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, never hurts.  And who knows what a fresh set of eyes will find.  But it looks like that means that my letter to Bertram might have a hard time ariving."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, I've been here since the Embassy existed...I actually wrote all of the official papers there.  I'm sure there's information on that Sphere in Eldiz, just probably not in the Embassy."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Wow, though, I guess Amaranthia wasn't known to the other spheres till somewhat reciently.  So, that makes sense.  Hopefully we'll find something.  Perhaps there is a courier service that knows."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Indeed...Amaranthia has only recently gained an embassy here in Eldiz and acquired the Dolathi Spelljamming technology--although we did come up with our own way a few hundred years ago, but it was so expensive that we could only send one small group of explorers, and we never managed to come across Eldiz for the longest time..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Wow, I didn't know that.  That must have been exciting."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, yes--it was quite exciting!  Certainly a nice change of pace for me from the routine."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Wow, you were on it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Sure!  Where do you think I picked up all these languages, Sister?" Karya grins.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"I figured you did for your embasidor position.  I would never have known."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Oh, I see...I guess I never did really tell you too much about myself, did I?  I'm sorry, Sister."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, I never asked.  It's all right Sister, I'm sure I'll learn more about you in time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Maybe so--oh look, here comes the soup, and the bread and cheese!"

*The waiter heads over and drops off a warm and delicious-smelling creamy soup in a big bowl between them, giving two smaller bowls so that they can share.  Then he drops off a very long piece of bread--several feet long in fact--and a knife to cut off slices, and finally, he puts a big tray filled with many different sorts of cheeses on the table as well.*

"Bon appetit!" he says, bowing as he heads away for now.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Thank you."  Vasha says, wide eyed at the bread.

"Wow, that's a lot of bread."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"And you said that soup, bread, and cheese wouldn't be enough for a meal," Karya sticks out her tongue jokingly.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha grins "Well, let's give this a try."

Vasha nibbles a little on the bread and the cheese.  "This is quite good sister.  Compliments the wine well."

Vasha tastes the soup.  "Mmm, what is this?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yes, I agree.  Wine, bread, and cheese are delicious!"

"Oh, I got us the creamy onion soup.  I'm glad you like it, Sister."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Mmm, yes.  It's delish."  Vasha portions herself, waiting for the rest of her meal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*After they eat for a little while longer, enjoying the soup, bread, and cheese, the waiter returns with Vasha's filet mignon, and presents her with it.  It is a delicious and tender-looking beef dish sauteed in a red wine sauce.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha tries the filet.  "Mmm, this is soo tender.  You sure you don't want any Sister?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yes, I'm sure Sister.  I'm a vegetarian--eating that for me would be like eating Puddles, but I'm still glad that you like it, Sister."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"I'm sorry.  I guess growing up on Arris, we eat what we can.  Meat tends to keep it's water when cooked, so we enjoy it when we can."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yes, I'm sure you're right--plus there probably weren't all too many plants on Arris, right?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"We had a few at the oasis, but generaly no.  And the ones that are are usually watery and not as flavorful as those on other planets.  So meat is a delicacy as much as a nescesity."

Vasha nibbles on the steak, occasionaly having a piece of cheese or a bit of bread as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yes, I suppose that does make sense.  Things were very different on Amaranthia, of course.  But then, I know you know that, Sister, because you lived there with your mother, right?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yes, for almost 10 years, though she kept me somewhat isolated, I think out of fear.  I loved all my sisters there, but I never got close to many of them.  I... I thought that perhaps, if I blossomed, I could be closer to them... but strangely, it brought me closer to Arris."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hmm...that's very interesting, though I guess it does make sense in some ways too.  You must be the only Nymph of Arris, tied to the energy of Arris much like most Nymphs are to Amaranthia's loving embrace."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"And learning the ways of the ecomancer as well.  There is just so much too it.  Arris's spirit is strong.  I could feel the spirit of life in my room, but it seemed tame, almost week, compaired to Arris.  Before she was ravaged, she must have been a paradice."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yes...that is what I heard from the Mojiin when I talked to them...if we had only discovered how to soar the stars sooner, perhaps I could have been there to see it..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"With help, it can be again.  Alyz thinks she has a plan, but I believe my father has one too.  And I think I trust my father's knowledge of the spirit of Arris much more than Alyz, however good intentioned she might be."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hmm..yes, you're probably right that he would know better.  What was his plan again, and what was hers?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, I don't know what his plan was, though it's possable I was part of it.  Alyz wants to build a power nexus with the Jhyrams.  She has other half-nymphs looking for the other two, but I don't think she truely understand how my father found the first one.  She thinks that if the Dragonlords have the nexus, they can draw from it and not Arris.  But what about other planets?  And what if it's not enough?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hmm...I don't know either.  It's all very complicated, I guess.  Hopefully, it will all turn out right in the end."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha nods "I guess I'll have to wait a few years to find out."  She sighs and takes a sip of her wine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"I guess so, but fear not.  A few years is nothing for a Nymph.  It passes by like the wink of an eye."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"I guess I'll learn that when I'm older, won't I sister?"

Vasha finishes her food and smiles, satisfied.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"I guess you will.  But in the meantime, I hope you enjoyed your meal?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yes, it was fantastic Sister.  Shall we go dancing?  Or is there some other Rowaini activity we can partake in tonight?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, we could go do some Rowaini dancing, or we could also watch a Rowaini play or ballet performance.  Whichever you like."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"I'm more of a doer than a watcher.  Let's dance."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Sounds good--Rowaini ballroom dancing it is!  But let's find a secluded place where I can teach you some of the moves first; unlike the Feldori dance, this one is more structured, but it's also really fun too, just in a different way!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Great.  Should we go back to my room and change too?  I think you said the white dress was perfect for such dancing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Sure!  That would be great--though this blue dress would be nice for it too because it feels good against your skin.  Either way, you'll look beautiful."


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, maybe I should save this dress for a time when the dance will move around a bit more.  Getting rubbing against my skin."  She grins inocently.  "Besides, maybe we can get something to go for Puddles.  He'd like that."

OOC: It's official, that dog eats better than I do sometimes


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Sure--how would he like a nice, juicy steak?"

(OOC: Yup--it's true  )


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yeah, something with a bone in it would be great."

Vasha smiles as they order and wait till they settle up and are ready to leave to take the steak, wraped in butcher's paper, back to her room.  Once there, she playfully asks "What about this one?" with the Shadowsilk dress, before she giggles and puts on the white dress.  As usuall, she is a vision of young inocence in this white formal gown.

"All set?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yep, all set!  Is Puddles okay here with his steak for a while?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yeah, he should be good.  I think he likes the openness of this room."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Alright then.  Let me teach you a few steps."

*Karya shows Vasha the basics of ballroom dancing and gives each step a name, promising:*

"As the music plays, I'll whisper to oyu which moves to do.  Seems like you're all set, so follow me!"

*Karya leads Vasha to a beautiful-looking building in the festive ward, inside of which is a fine-looking ballroom, with a marble dance floor and a sparkling crystal chandelier in the middle.  After paying for their entry, Karya takes Vasha to a little table to the side, where she points out the well-dressed Rowaini dancers as they perform each move, hoping that Vasha will catch on even better by watching them do it.  As the song ends and a new one is about to begin, Karya asks:*

"So, ready to try your first dance, Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha looks around "They won't find it strange?  Two women dancing?  Not that I mind Sister, but they seem a bit.... uptight."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"It's not what they are used to, at least not all too often, but the men are in charge in Rowaini culture, and men find the idea of two women dancing to be attractive, plus they wouldn't want to be impolite to our culture, so they will allow it--if you like, I can see if I can find us some men, though.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha giggles "Perhaps, but let's try by ourselves first.  Perhaps some men will find us later."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Alright, then let's begin!"

*Karya brings Vasha lightly to the dance floor and they begin to dance back and forth, twirling and weaving in intricate and delicate patterns to the music, Karya whispering the moves to Vasha in order as they go.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha smiles and grows a bit more comfortable on the floor.  Once she feels confident, she asks Karya to let her try to follow on her own, and does a fairly good job.

"This is more work than the other night, but it's kind of rewarding once you get it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Very true, you're right about that Sister.  Want to dazzle them with a neat move on the next pirouette?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"Sure, lead on Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*As the two of them move into the pirouette, Vasha feels her feet becoming lighter somehow, and as she looks down at the end of the move, the two of them have spun above the marble floor and are dancing on thin air as if it was solid ground, moving together in time with the music.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha grins and smiles "You are increadable Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*Karya blushes.*

"Oh, I'm not all that great--I just picked up a few tricks over the years..."

*And they dance on air, as the others on the marble dance floor look up in awe.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha gives her a tender kiss before they twirl in the air.  "Don't sell yourself short Sister, you're an amazing woman."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"People tend to think more of me than I actually am--I'm just a Nymph, just like you," Karya replies, returning Vasha's kiss gently.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"That doesn't make you any less increadable Sister."  Vasha says with a smile.

"I think they're all looking at us now" she giggles as she lets her sister dip her provocitively.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"I guess it's hard for me to seem incredible to myself," Karya admits, "But I find you incredible because your'e a Nymph of Arris--that makes you special.  There are plenty of other Nymphs on Amaranthia."

"Hmm...yes, they are all watching now--good, that was the plan!  Let's wow them with your new dancing skills!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"It's not what you do, or where you're from, but who you are on the inside, and Sister, I don't think I've met anyone quite like you."

Vasha grins and does her best to show what she's learned, dancing enthusiasticly with Karya.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"You haven't?  Well, I guess maybe not...you did say you never got so close to the other Nymphs on Amaranthia, I guess.  Still, I don't go on amazing adventures like you did with the Jhyram Arris...at least not any more..."

*Just as the music slows down and grows softer, signalling the end of the song, they slowly sink back to the ground to the sound of the applause of the other dancers.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"You know those adventures aren't all they're cracked up to be Sister."

Vasha smiles and curtsies to the crowd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, at least they are exciting though--they're different, and that is sometimes important, no?"

*Karya curtsies and blows a kiss to the crowd, as she prepares with Vasha for the next song to begin.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"yes, they are exciting and different."  She says.

Vasha prepares for the next dance.  "One more, and then perhaps we can try to find a few men to dance with... if they don't seek us out first." she giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, you'll get the chance to meet a few here--if I hear this tune right, we're going to be doing a dance with partner swapping--I've been playing the male role, so you'll be switched to guys while I get to dance with some of the other girls".


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha giggles and nods "Hope that's not awkward for some of the gals out here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

"Well, we'll certainly see!  Oh, and be careful of your feet--most of those men aren't such good dancers.  Shall we?"

*They continue the dance for a while, and eventually switch partners, with Karya keeping an eye on Vasha, hoping that the other Nymph will be okay dancing without her guidance.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha smiles at her new partner as she dances, trying to feel him out as a dancer.  She seems to have caught on quickly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*He smiles back and sticks to the simple moves--he seems somewhat more interested in Vasha's beauty than he is in the dance itself, and he makes a few missteps compared to the graceful Karya, but at least he doesn't step on her toes.  Before long, she whirls over to the next partner.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha smiles again to her new partner, hoping he's a bit more serious on the dance side of things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*The second man seems to be honestly trying to dance well, and he probably doesn't look so bad from afar, but up close, it is clear that he is just not very good at it at all.  He does his best though, and they persevere long enough for the partners to switch again.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

"It's good to see you trying hard.  You'll do well eventualy, I'm sure."  she says to him before she is forced to switch again.

She smiles at her new partner, hoping this one is an improvement.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*This next one is a significantly better dancer than the first two, and he is able to keep his eyes away from his own feet, unlike the second one.  He gets all of the steps right and keeps his rhythm, and though he still lacks Karya's grace, he dances with a different style, taking strong forceful strides.  Of course, though his eyes are not on his feet, he instead seems to be ogling her curves throughout, and he winks and pinches her bottom as she moves to the next partner.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha thinks to herself 'Is it Rowaini?  These men...'

She smiles at her new partner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*Her new partner is a young man who blushes uncomfortably at Vasha's smile and almost stumbles, glancing towards another woman who is perhaps his original partner.  Managing to keep his composure, he tries to dance at Vasha without looking at her face or body and ends up spending most of his time looking at the floor, but at least he doesn't miss the steps or nearly stumble again, as he is switched away for the next partner.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

When close, she whispers to her partner "Relax, it's just a dance.  I've no intent on stealing you.", hoping that helps calm him down a bit.

She smiles at her new partner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*The next partner is a handsome muscular man, and he seems to keep proper decorum, bowing slightly and keeping his gaze on Vasha's eyes as they dance.  And he's not a _bad_ dancer, per se, but he's a little too rough when handling her, so that it almost hurts a little when he twirls her and moves her around in the dance, but not quite.  Still, after he lets go of her, she feels as if she wants to wring her arms out to help the circulation return.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Vasha politely avoids that, and smiles at her next partner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*Her partner smiles back, revealing a sparkly white smile on his handsome face as they begin the dance.  His steps are flawless, and he tries a few daring moves, but somehow dancing with him doesn't seem like it did with Karya or even the other men...Eventually, she realises that unlike the normal case, where the man's main role in the dance is to keep up the steps and make the woman look good, this man is making ostentatious moves to better display himself and his prowess.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"You're a fine dancer, Sir.  You must do this often." Vasha says between turns and steps.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Yes, you're quite right, milady.  I _am_ a fine dancer.  You're better than most of the other men, but I daresay you need more practise if you want to be as good as the other women, or as I."


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"I only learned to dance but 2 hours ago, so please forgive me if I am not up to your exacting standard."  Vasha says politely and cheerfully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Well, you'll get better with time, dear.  Just keep trying."


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"Perhaps, but this clothing is just so binding.  I prefer to dance in the nude." she says mater of factly.

OOC: Vasha hatches her evil plan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Well, I'm sure that's a sight to see, but you'll have to learn to cope with the restraint to be a proper dancer--watch your feet now, dear.  Your step was just too heavy there.  Don't want to make me look bad, right?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"Realy?  I thought dancing was for fun?  Besides, how could I watch my feet and watch you at the same time?  That seems to be the goal."

Vasha waits patiently for her next partner.

OOC: Wow, he's so conceded that didn't trip him up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Once you're good, you won't have to look at your feet," he replies, as he twirls away with a flourish to be replaced with the next partner.

*This next one is very unobtrusive, he doesn't even respond at all when she gives her usual smile, but he dances quietly and unremarkably.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Vasha waits till her former partner is in sight, and then kisses this one on the cheek and whispers "My savior."

She dances with him till it's time to change partners again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

*He smiles slightly as she kisses him, but he continues to dance unremarkably but correctly until he switches out for the next partner.*

*This one is an older man, and he dances with the confidence of someone who knows what he is doing but the stiffness of aging joints.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Vasha smiles at her new partner, and does her best to maneuver to make it easier on  his stiffness without making it look like he's any less able.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

*He smiles gratefully as they continue the dance, eventually swapping out for the next partner--Karya again.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Vasha smiles, greatful for the return of Karya "Welcome back Sister.  It was... interesting."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Interesting you say?  How did you like your other partners?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"Most were fine enough.  At least one couldn't stop starting, and one..." Vasha shudders.  "I think if I had offered to bow down and worship him he would have asked 'what took you so long?'"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Ah, yes, I noticed those two...You did get to dance with the best dancer in the bunch though, at least from what I saw of them."


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"Yeah, and he wants you to know it, Mr Worship.." Vasha giggles.  "I felt bad for one of them, he seemed nervous about looking at me and kept looking at one of the other girls.  Poor thing must be worried she'd think he'd stray.  And then there's the one who pinched me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"No, Mr. Worship was not the best dancer here in the hall--he knew the steps very well, sure, but he was too full of himself to be a good dancer.  It was the one after him--he was truly remarkable."


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"Wow, I thoght he was fairly unremarkable, or is that what he was supposed to do?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Oh, he was perfectly unremarkable--I didn't even notice him at all.  Every move, every sweep, he withdrew himself into the background and turned the focus on you, and he moved in a way that showed off the strengths of your dancing as well as your body to the onlookers.  Anyone who learns the moves can be a spotlight hog and show himself off while keeping all the focus away from his poor partner, but making yourself  noticeable while making your partner seem greater, more skillful, more beautiful--doing that so seamlessly is true mastery of the man's role in the dance."


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"I guess the Rowaini are proud of their women then, wanting to show them off and elevate them so."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Well, they want to show off their appearances anyway...or at least that's what the dances are for.  One of the points of it to the men is kind of like boasting about who has the best girl."


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"Well, by the stares, I think you manged to get the best according to the men." She giggles at Karya.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Then I guess I must be the luckiest man in Rowain!" Karya giggles uncontrollably.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Vasha giggles with Karya and kisses her tenderly "Yup, you sure seem to be."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Mmm, want to get a drink and sit out for the next dance, Sister, or are you still ready to go for another?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"A drink sounds good.  If you want, I can try the man's portion of the dance next time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Oh, don't worry Vasha--I didn't teach you any of the man's part, so if you don't mind, let's just keep going as we are," Karya replies, as they head over and Karya orders some fine Rowaini champagne for the two of them and they sit down to enjoy it.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"That's fine.  Hope none of the women gave you any problems."  She says, sipping her champagne.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Nope, they were really very nice girls.  We had a good time...I'm sorry that you had such odd partners, but men will be that way sometimes, I guess."


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"It was fun, I enjoyed it, even with the weirdness.  No need to appologize sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"Okay, that's good!  Hopefully I'm a fun partner for dancing compared to some of those other ones you didn't like, Sister."


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"Of course you are Sister, who wouldn't love dancing above the ground?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

"The Nibelan, probably," Karya jokes, "Then again, they aren't much for dancing in the first place and they always like it better underground."


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasha giggles.

Vasha scans the room, looking for that understated dancer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

*It is actually somewhat hard to find him because he does so little to attract attention to himself, but eventually she spots him dancing with another woman out on the dance floor, spotlighting her beauty and dance talent.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasha will wait till the dance is over.

"Excuse me for a moment Sister."

And then try to approach him.

"Excuse me sir, but I was hoping you could be my savior once again and help me out.  My Sister over there has been dancing the men's part for the evening, and I was hoping you could perhaps be her partner for a dance so she can get her chance to shine."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"I guess.  The brunette Nymph?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"Yes, that's her.  Thank you sooo much."  She gives him a light kiss on the cheek..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"My pleasure.  Send her over."


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasha sashays quickly over to Karya "Sister, guess what?  I got that dancer to partner with you!  I want you to have a chance to show yourself."

She gives her a quick kiss and ushers her over to the man.

"Hi, this is Karya. Karya this is... I'm sorry, I didn't get your name."  Vasha says, blushing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"Lucentio."


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"Karya, this is Lucentio." Vasha says.  "You too have fun."  She says, giving both a quick kiss on the cheek and then heading back to her table to sip and watch.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

*Karya and Lucentio dance as Vasha watches from the side, highly visible due to Karya's flashy moves and impressive dancing skills and Lucentio's technique to emphasise her as much as possible.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasha smiles with joy as her Sister is rightfully displayed for her grace and skill in the dance.  She sips on her champaign and claps when appropriate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

*Eventually, the dance is over and Karya curtsies and blows a kiss to Vasha, before smiling and saying something to Lucentio, at which he nods slightly and heads away and Karya returns to Vasha's side.*

"Well, how were we?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasha smiles "You were fantastic Sister!  I could watch you dance all day!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"Thanks!  But I wouldn't want to deny you the chance to learn more--I've already seen you improving your dancing by marked steps just tonight!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"Well, I just wanted you to get a chance to show your stuff.  I hope you had fun Sister."

"Shall we dance some more?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"Yes, it was certainly fun, and I'd love to dance some more!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasha goes out with Karya again "What did you say to him at the end by the way?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"I thanked him for the nice dance."


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasha smiles and takes her position.  "Great, I'm glad you enjoyed it.  No reason you can't be special tonight toon."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"Well, I still don't think I'm all that special, but at least it was fun, right Sister?" Karya smiles.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"If only you could have seen yourself Sister, it was just as much fun to watch."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"Really?  Well, I'll take your word for it, though it couldn't have been so great--you told me earlier tonight that you find it always more fun to do than to watch when we were deciding what to do."


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"Well, yeah, but you are such a magnificent dancer Sister, it's a beautiful sight to watch."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"Well thank you Sister.  That's very kind of you!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"Just being honest Sister."   Vasha smiles as she twirls in Karya's arms.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"You flatterer, you!" Karya replies, as they continue the dance.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"I don't hear you complaining sister." she says with a silly grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"Sometimes it's fun to be flattered, Sister," Karya teases.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"Yes it is Sister."  Vasha does a imitation of a deep, stuffy voice "You dance devinely my dear."  and holds a straight face for a few moments before she begins giggling, almost missing a step.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

*Karya giggles as well.*

"Oh, you silly!  You're sounding like the man, now--does that mean you secretly want to learn the man's part of the dance?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"Well, it would be different.  And it'd make it easeir to pick up the Rowaini women..." she giggles.

"I'm just happy to dance and spend the night with someone special."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"Me too, Sister.  Me too.  Sometimes it's easy to forget that simple pleasure."


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasha nods and smiles.

The two Nymphs dance the night away (Unless anything more eventful happens).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

*Dancing the night away, eventually Karya and Vasha head back to the Laughing Sail to return Vasha to her room.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasha smiles and kisses Karya tenderly.  "Thank you for another wonderful night.  I think we somehow managed to be the envy of the men and women in the place."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

"You're welcome!--And I definitely think you're right about that.  All except that one guy who was so full of himself that he probably didn't have any time for envy," Karya giggles.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

"I'm suprised he didn't try to hit on both of us." Vasha giggles.

"I'm going to stop by a currier tomorow and try to get some of the letters mailed.  Then I'll be in to help you with all the paperwork, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

"Sure, I'll see you when you're ready for some 'fun' with paperwork, Sister."


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

"You should sell it as a vacation package Sister, you'd be rich." Vasha giggles.

Vasha gives Karya a long tender kiss.  "I'm lucky to have met you Sister.  You've helped me so much."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

"Well, I'm always glad to help.  What kind of Sister would I be if I didn't?  Even though technically I don't think I'm supposed to--just don't tell anyone, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Vasha giggles 

"I thought an embasy was supposed to help those from their planet?  I say as the embassador, you can make your own rules about what you do and don't do."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

"Oh, you're right about an ambassador's duties, but according to my duties as an ambassador, 'Vaerysa and her rebels' are not to be aided or abetted.  Fortunately, you're very Seelie, so I doubt that anyone except me will even know."


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

"Mother kept me out of all that political stuff, I don't think she saw the sense in it.  That's probably why she left with my Father in the first place.  I'll admit I'm not even sure what it's about."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

"Hmm...that's strange, though.  Usually only those with strong views stay with Vaerysa, but I should be the one to know that there are always exceptions...Ashana is an interesting woman, and perhaps it was simply her natural predilection for adventure and novelty that matched the Vaelysh state."


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

"Maybe we're just cursed with interesting lives." she giggles.

Vasha gives Karya a tender, loving kiss.  "Good night dear Sister.  Perhaps tomorrow I can show you some of the Arrian dances and food."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

"Good night--See you tomorrow!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Vasha tickles Puddles and runs him around for a bit before she calls it a night.

In the mourning, Vasha dresses in her shadowsilk dress, and heads out to find a courier service to send her letters that Karya couldn't send, and find out if any know where Bertram's system is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

*Vasha looks around and eventually finds a Courier, the Silver Zephyr, in the Clerk's Ward.*

"The Lyradar Sphere, you say?  We don't have many requests for there, but I can get a message delivered, sure.  What else?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Well, I have 2 letters going to Arris, but I think it would be best if they didn't appear to come from Eldiz.  I don't know if you can do that..."

"Where is The Lyradar Sphere?  Few people seem to know of it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Well, anything coming from a courier will obviously be from a courier.  Our job is delivery, not any sort of clandestine secrecy or such."

"The Lyradar Sphere?  It's just an unimportant little sphere midway between the Eldish Sphere and the Tymadish Sphere.  There's a few worlds that all orbit nearby in a ring, and all of those are ruled from a palace in the centre by the Atreides family.  It's not a place that's important or even notable except that most courier routes and trade routes to Tymadeau pass through there, so that's why I know of it."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Well, I need these 3 letters sent.  2 to Arris, and 1 to the Lyrader Sphere.  If you can hold off on sending the Arris letters for about a week, that's fine, they're in no hurry."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Alright then.  We can put your messages on the simple courier transit, where we just have it handed off by several trade ships, for 20 credits.  For the extra-fast courier transmission, using magical transport to reach the destination in only a few days, it'll come to 200 credits."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"That's fine for the 2 Arris letters.  How long will the other one take?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"The slower delivery takes a few weeks, there's no exact guarantees on the timing."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Vasha ponders. "Send the 2 Arris letters.  I'll wait a day on sending the other one.  Thank you though."

Vasha pays the 40 credits and then heads to the Embassy to help Karya.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Thanks for your patronage!"

*Vasha heads over to the Embassy, where she finds Karya doing paperwork.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Alright, where do I start?" Vasha asks.

OOC: You have e-mail


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Over there--these are reports and letters that came into the Embassy today.  I need you to sort them into piles based on type and topic, without reading anything that is marked as sensitive information.  Think you're up for it?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Sort by topic and type, and be sensitive about the contents, got it."   she says.

"Oh, I sent the letters to Arris.  They should take long enough that I'll be gone by then.  Wasn't sure if I should send the letter to Bertram or not, particularly because it sounds like he's pretty close, and I'd feel silly ariving before the letter does.  His sphere is between here and Tymadish, and apparently his family is the ruling one."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Yep, you got it!"

"The ruling one, eh?  You know, after all I've been through...I think I feel sorry for those who rule."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Well, it's not all it's cracked up to be I'm sure." Vasha says, as she starts sorting through paperwork.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"That's an understatement," Karya agrees, as Vasha sorts through the papers.


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Sister, did you send my letter to my Mother?  How long should it take?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Well, I'm going to have it sent, but it's just a little bit tricky to get it to her, so I haven't sent it yet."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Ok, because I was thinking of going to find Bertram, but I'm realy torn about going to see Mother, and not sure if I should send Bertram his leter if I'm going to see him myself soon.  Might arive earlier than the letter."

OOC: Hope the responce helped


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Oh, well if you did want the letter back for Ashana, I could get it for you too.  The choice is yours."

(OOC: Yup, it did--thanks!)


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"No, send it.  I want to make sure she gets it, and she'd appreciate the letter even if i was there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Sure.  I'll get it out as soon as possible.  Sound good, Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Great, thank you Sister."

Vasha spends her day sorting papers and helping Karya out with whatever she needs.

OOC: Should we start a new thread?  Though, my guess is that if she goes to Bertram's, we're all set here then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"You're very welcome, Sister."

*Vasha and Karya work throughout the day until eventually Karya calls a quits.*

"Thanks so much for your help, Sister!"

(OOC: Well, actually, when we finish this Preface, I think I'll make a time jump to when everyone meets, but that won't actually be for quite a few months)


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Glad to help Sister.  I hope that cut down on your work a lot."

"Did you have anything you wanted to do tonight?  The Bath Houses could be lovely, or I could show you some Arrian cuisine and dancing, though I'd best go in disguise if I did that."

OOC: Ahh, well, I'm realy sort of ready to do it either way, just deciding if she's going to Amarantia next, or to see Bertram, especialy now if she thinks he can potentialy protect her for a bit as a ruler.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"It certainly did--thank you so much!"

"Hmmm....well if you have to go in disguise, that must mean you're in danger, so why don't we try the Bath Houses instead?"

(OOC: Okey dokey )


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"It's not that I'm in danger as much as it's just safer if they start asking me, but a Bath House sounds good.  Are there any special nymph ones?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Well, there aren't any that are owned by Nymphs, if that's what you mean--there just aren't too many Nymphs in the city.  There is one that uses all natural water though--the proprieters are blood sisters whose mother was a Naiad, I think."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Wow, that sounds like a fun place."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"So, how would you like to go there then, Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Yes, let's."

Vasha excitedly accompanies Karya.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

*Once again, Karya leads Vasha to the Festive Ward.  Eventually, the pair reaches a large, splendid building with a pretty picture on the front depicting a beautiful waterfall falling into a gentle pond, with beautiful curves and flourishes that spelled out words in Seelie reading 'Mystic Springs Bathhouse.' Underneath the fresco, redundant to those who could read the beautiful Amaranthian language that was part of the picture, the name was spelled out again in Eldish.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Wow, this is fantastic.  I can feel the water already."  Vasha says as she accomanies her Sister inside.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

*Vasha enters the proffered finely lacquered door, and Karya lets it fall closed as she follows after. The two of them find themselves in a beautiful entry-room, which has a pretty dome on the ceiling painted with colourful scenes of idyllic natural surroundings. In the centre of the circular room, there is a small booth, beyond which and down a hallway Vasha catches a glimpse of crystal-blue water. Sitting casually and comfortable at a desk in the booth is a beautiful girl with catlike features, a cute little tail, beautiful blue hair, and blue eyes like Vasha's.*

"That's Zarina, Sister. She's the owner of the Mystic Springs," Karya offers.

*The cat-girl's ears twitch as the two enter, and without looking up she begins in Eldish:*

"That will be 100 crredits each and..."

*As she finally looks up, her eyes widen with delight and her tail convulses behind her with pleasure. She dextrously leaps up on top of her desk and over to give Vasha a big hug. Then in Seelie:*

"Auntie! Please enjoy our serrvices frree of charrge. Would you preferr a prrivate bath? One of the hot sprrings? With a waterrfall? I am deeply honourred that you have chosen to patrronise my establishment."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Vasha giggles and hugs Zarina  "I'm not Ashana, I'm her daughter Vasha."  she replies in Seelie.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

*Zarina blushes crimson under her light-blue fur, causing a beautiful blend of the two.*

"Oh, I'm sorry.  I don't rreally know an Ashana or a Vasha.  It's just always so exciting to see anotherr Naiad--my fatherr was a Naiad, you see, so since you guys are all Sisters, in my way of thinking, that makes you my aunt, no?"

*She trails off and then collects herself.*

"Hello, welcome to the Mystic Sprrings Bathhouse, wherre ourr baths arre always all-natural. I am Zarrina, proprrietrress of the Mystic Sprrings."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Vasha smiles "I guess it does, but my mother was a Naiad too, so I guess that makes us Cousins?"

Vasha hugs Zarina "It doesn't matter, I'm just glad to be greeted so warmly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Well, maybe cousins, but you'rre a full Naiad, rright?  And I'm just a Feldorri with a Naiad fatherr."

"Oh, well I'm happy that you feel that way--beforre I was afrraid that maybe I made you uncomforrtable," Zarina beams.


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"I chose to blossom, but my father was Valsian.... A Naiad father?"  Vasha does a double take.

OOC: I almost missed that, figured she did too   I understand, but Vasha doesn't.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Oh, so you werre orriginally a half-Nymph and you somehow became a Nymph?  Wow!"

"Oh, yes.  My fatherr was a Naiad and my motherr was a Feldorri."

(OOC: No worries )


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"How can you have a Naiad father?  We're all female."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Oh, yes, of courrse she was female...I'm sorry, it must seem odd to you to have a Naiad as my fatherr, but my people, like many, call the one who bearrs the child the motherr and the one who contrributes the seed forr the baby the fatherr," Zarina says in explanation.

*Then she opens her mouth and points to two sharp teeth along the top of her mouth that have been retracted inwards.*

"When one of my people experriences love orr passion, these two extend in the midst of the kiss and lightly pierrce the father, extrracting herr genetic material from the blood, orr so I am told by the experrts."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Oooh, that makes sense."  Vasha smiles.  "Well, it's always good to meet family, however extended they might be."

"I think Karya and I are interested in experiencing your bath house here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Oh, surre!  I have crreated this all-naturral bathhouse in my fatherr's memorry, and following in herr footsteps. One of my arrdent goals is forr this to be a place wherre starr-trravelling Naiads like my fatherr can rrelax and experrience symbiosis...Eldiz is not enough of a naturral envirronment forr most Nymphs, but if I do my best to make a nice place forr them herre, maybe it will help morre of them see the starrs and find trrue-daughterrs....like me.  Oh, I prrobably should explain--My fatherr called me herr trrue-daughterr because my motherr was herr trrue-sisterr; she said it made herr feel like a Sidhe, since usually only a Sidhe can have a daughterr with herr trrue-sisterr, and even then it is verry difficult and involves a long rritual...but then...Well, no sense dwelling on unhappy memorries."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Oh, I didn't know, I'm so sorry Cousin."  She says, offering Zarina a reassuring hug.    

"How do you get all this water up here?  It must be so hard to do.  Do you think you could give me a tour?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Well, surre!  I would love to give you a tourr if you like--actually, the rreason our bathhouse has to be so expensive is because we go to the expense of rrerrouting naturral and purre underrgrround sprring waterr dirrectly to our baths, and that isn't easy.  We neverr would have been able to starrt if it wasn't forr the money we found when we got herrre."


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Wow, that's wonderful!  Come on Karya!"

Vasha drags Karya along on the Tour.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Oh, drrat!  I just rrealised that much as I'd love to take you on a tourr rright now, I need to wait for Virrina to get back to man the counterr.  I'm sorrry--would you like me to get you to yourr bath firrst, orr would you prreferr to wait with me forr Virina?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"How about you show us the bath first, and you can then fund us when she returns, though I would like to meet her as well.  Ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Well, I can't take you myself, but I'll make surre you get the best accomodations--Would you like to go to just the public bath or would you prreferr a prrivate rroom--perrhaps the Waterrfall Chambrre?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

"Ooh, the Waterfall Chamber sounds lovely, doesn't is Sister?"

"But maybe a public bath would be fun to start."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

"Hmm...they both sound lovely.  Which one would you prefer, Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

"Let's start with the public baths, then we can move to something private later if we want."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

"Ok, sure!"

"Alrright Auntie...errr Cousin...errr Vasha.  Hold on: let me get someone--Cerise?" she calls out the last word and a pretty red-haired Rowaini girl in a two-piece bathing suit sashays down the hall from the baths to the entry room with the others.

"Yes, Miss Zarina?  You have need of me?"

"Yes, thanks Cerise.  Take our honoured guests to the public baths, okay?"

"Certainly ma'am.  Right this way, miladies."


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

Vasha giggles "Auntie is fine if that's easiest for you Zarina."

Vasha follows Cerise.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

*Cerise takes Vasha and Karya down the hallway, leading the two into a large room, filled with what seems to be a large indoor lake, complete with a beautiful cascading waterfall and plenty of smiling, chatting, laughing people, both men and women, but all wearing two-piece and one-piece bathing suits as they soak in the water. All around the room, there are many doors, which seem to lead into private baths.*

"Do you two ladies have bathing suits?  Either way, you probably want to head to the changing room, yes?" she asks sweetly, with a slight bow to Karya and Vasha.


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

"Oh, do we need them?  I guess I could wear this, as I don't think the water will bother it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

"Well, in the private baths, it is always your choice whether to bathe in the nude.  In the public baths, though, we have different times during the day set for bathing suits and bathing in the nude.  You can wear that if you like though--what about you, milady?"

"I brought a bathing suit--it's in my purse.  I'll come with you to the changing room I guess.  Vasha, would you rather stay here or come along?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

"I'll come along.  I think I can probably adjust a few things here or there on the dress."

In the changing room, Vasha adjusts, removes, whatevers, what she can to the shadowsilk dress to remove some extra dress and make it more of a bathing suit, without permanently damaging the dress (Sometimes parts of the tops come off, or the skirt can detach, or something).


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Taken from the OOC thread:


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vasha and Karya relax in the public baths for a time, and then eventually, Zarina comes to meet them and brings them to the private Waterfall Chambre, where a Harmonian Sonic Converter just like the one in the Grand Bazaar helps make nice soothing sounds in the background.*
> 
> *Eventually, they finish at the bathhouse and head back.*
> 
> *They continue working, playing, dancing, and eating for several days, with Vasha making a few side trips to interesting locations in town--teaching her massage spell to a strange being in a library of the Arcane Ward called The Sage in exchange for her choice of another equivalent spell or a scroll and spending some time in her room, relaxing in the beautiful lake as she learns the secrets of the laughter spell she bought a few days earlier.*



Vasha gets a scroll of her spell to give to Bertram later as payment, and is quite happy that her spell can spread and make others happy.

Later, talking to Karya...

"Sister, I'm going to take the next ship to Amaranthia.  I've enjoyed everything here, even the paperwork, but I can't stay forever."

"I'm glad I did get to meet you though Karya.  I feel like I've gain another Soul Sister."  She says, smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

"Oh, I know you can't stay--everyone leaves Eldiz sooner or later; even I will some day...this place is just an intermediate ground, a sort of limbo between the important points in people's lives, but I hope that it has been a pleasurable limbo for you, my Soul Sister...I have been trying to help heal the wound in your spirit from your ordeals on Arris, and if I have succeeded even partially in doing so, then I am truly happy.  You should let Amity know that you're leaving, and you tell her that if she doesn't bill any expenses to me that I am going to come down there and pay her in person--she's too nice for her own good sometimes, but she hasn't been charging you for staying in her inn...Oh, and if you happen to see Vaerysa for any reason, tell her I said hi!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

"You have Soul Sister, and I think that may be why I'm not ready to call you a True Sister.  I know I will see you, and perhaps in time, but I think I need more time before I can feel that I am truely that close to someone."

"You do great work here Sister, don't ever forget or downplay that."

Vasha gives Karya a tender kiss.  "I'll make sure I tell her."

"Oh, do you think you could arange for the letter to Bertram to be delivered?  Looks like I'll be heading that way later."

"Do you know the next ship bound for Amaranthia?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

"I will make sure the letter gets to him personally, Soul Sister."

"The next ship?  Well, I actually have a stack somewhere with all the ships, let me see...there's one leaving very soon, but the first one you could use will be in two days--most of them are heading deep into Seelie territory, where you probably wouldn't be too welcome."


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Vasha nods "If you can help me on the next one going my way, I'd be most grateful Soul Sister.  The best I've done in negotiating my passage was paying to not get thrown off." she giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

*Karya giggles too.*

"But of course, Soul Sister--I will make sure you get first-class accomodations!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

"Wow, they'll let me be captain?  That sounds dangerous.  I think anything better than cargo will be fine."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

"Oh dear, no, I didn't mean that you would have to be the captain, but I'll try to get you accomodations on par with having the captain's cabin--if they have a luxury room for passengers, I'll get that, or the cabin itself.  Regardless, you can be sure that I won't let my Soul Sister ride in storage!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

"Oh, good, you had me worried there Sister." Vasha giggles.  

"Thank you for everything Soul Sister."  Vasha gives Karya a loving kiss.

OOC: Cool, we're set to fly off into the wild blue yonder


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

*As Vasha and Karya make their goodbyes, the ambassador sets Vasha up for the flight in two days, which proceeds uneventfully to Amaranthia.  The cabin is very comfortable compared to her previous place in storage, though of course it is not as much fun as her room at the Laughing Sail.  The ship lands in a small, peaceful settlement in western Seelyne.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Vasha hugs the Captain good bye and sets off, knowing fairly well where her mother resides, assuming she's not moved on since.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vasha heads even more west, travelling across the beautiful and peaceful landscape of Amaranthia without any fear, as she encounters only gentle animals and playful Nymphs here in the wilderness.  After about a week, she reaches the border to the territory claimed by Vaelyne, and from there, she heads to her mother's clear crystal-blue lake in the mountains, with a beautiful view of the Vaelysh town below, Puddles wagging his tail as he remembers where they are.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Vasha sets Puddles loose to run, and then wanders over to the lake.  She dips her feet in and calls "Mother, it's me."  She embraces the world around her, reaching out and giving Amaranthia a warm embrace.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

"Vasha, is that you?" a sweet voice calls out from the direction of the lake, "Come here, you!"

*Ashana pops out of the water, her long silky blonde hair, the same colour as Vasha's own, dripping wet, as she tackles Vasha in a big hug, twirling her daughter around her a few times before pulling her in tight.*

"My darling daughter!  It's so good to see you again, but I never imagined you would be home so soon!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Vasha smiles and holds her mother close "It's been a long trip Mother, and so much has happened.  I wrote you a letter, but depending on how Karya sent it, I may have arived first."

Vasha smiles and leans against her mother "It's good to be home, as much as this is home for me."

OOC: Ok, so how do I avoid creating the new Disney Movie "Mommy, I resurected Daddy."?   (Starting Rick Moranis as Marrik... or not)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

"Oh, you met Karya in Eldiz then?  She is an...interesting person.  Sadly, I didn't get your letter yet, but I imagine it wouldn't be easy for her to get one to me all the way out here."

"Yes...I know that Amaranthia will never be as much of a home for you as it is for me...your dual nature continues to draw you to Arris, like a moth to a flame...I just hope that you can find some way to be happy, my Vasha."

(OOC: I dunno  )


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

"You taught me the Seelie ways mother, odd as that might be for where we are, but they served me well.  I met new Sisters, and even a Brother, and so many happy memories.  There is so much I want to share with you mother."

Vasha looks at her mother, torn between happyness and fear. "But I did something... something wonderful and horable at the same time... I think I brought Daddy back."

OOC: My mistake, should have been Rick Moranis as Vasha or Alyz


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

"You...you what?  But that's impossible!  Marrik...my sweet Marrik...he told me that the souls of Arris's children return to Arris and can never be recalled."

(OOC: Yep--it could be Vasha, and then he/she could say "Marrik...I am your cousin's aunt's son's wife's mother's sister's niece's daughter." while wearing a dark helmet)


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

"Well... Alyz helped."   Vasha says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

"Alyz?" Ashana taps her lip worriedly, "Why does that name sound familiar...and not in a good way?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

"Alyz was a friend of Grallas and Daddy when they were younger.  She kept me from the dragonlords when they found me, and she's my sister."  Vasha pauses, knowing mother wouldn't like this next bit.  "She's also the Crown Princess Lhyzra."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

"Oh, that's right!  I forgot that other name she sometimes used...Vasha, that woman is dangerous, and anything she's done was no doubt to manipulate you for her evil schemes.  Did you know that when she found out about me, she sent a wedding gift of a beautiful dress that was poisoned with dreadful stuff that would have burned away my skin and killed me?  If it hadn't been so cliche, Marrik and I might both have been killed by that..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

"What?  But she healed Grallas, and Zythryd, and freed some of her slaves, and her boon companion is my soul sister..."  Vasha begins to panic. "Zythryd told me, but I wouldn't listen, but I loved her, and she helped me.  Mother, what have I done?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

"I don't know Vasha..." Ashana replies softly, "I don't know...But at least there is nothing more at stake here than our Marrik being alive, which is a good thing, right?  If that is all she used you to accomplish, then we should count ourselves lucky indeed."


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

"She has the Jewel... the Jhyram Arris.  She used to bring him back, and I used it to save her life.  It's still a part of me, somehow, but it is no longer in me."

Vasha folds up against her mother and begins to cry.  "My sister... and my soul sister... how could they?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

*Ashana holds Vasha tightly in her arms as she lovingly strokes her daughter, comfortingly and soothingly.*

"It's okay, my daughter...you didn't know.  Actually, it's probably my fault--I should have told you about her, but I didn't think you would be going anywhere near her, and I didn't want to remember the bad memories either...how we almost lost you..."

"...But you have a right to know...Every year, twice a year, Lhyzra would try to kill me, in many different ways.  Once on the anniversary of my wedding with Marrik and once on another day that Marrik wasn't sure, but he thinks it was the anniversary of their first kiss when they were much much younger..."

"She continued this year after year, but we knew when to expect it, so she never succeeded...then one year, when you were still an infant, she or her hired assassins snatched you up on one of those days...Marrik and I despaired, as we were sure that you were dead, but we eventually managed to track down the kidnapper and find you, unharmed...That was the last time that Lhyzra made her attempts to kill me too, which is why you don't remember any of them from when you were older."


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

"She did so much... Louteah, she helped protect her..."

"When Daddy was captured, she killed him.  She exicuted him, and held his soul in a gem till she could revive him.  She killed him so they wouldn't bend his mind.  I how they twisted Zythryd mother, they would have done the same to Daddy, and he would have given us both away, as well as everything else."

"Mother, she sent me away.  She could have had me killed, but she sent me away instead.  Is there a chance... a chance she's changed?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

"I suppose that anything is possible, my darling Vasha, but I wouldn't count on it...nevertheless, she probably could have killed you as a baby too when she had you, but she didn't...Maybe she has some reason of her own to keep you alive?"

"But...I wouldn't be so quick to consider her innocent of Marrik's death.  She is the one who captured him, my daughter...if she really wanted us to live peacefully, she could have left him alone in the first place..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

"She... has a plan, or thinks she does... to save Arris by using the jewels as a nexus to let Arris heal.  Daddy didn't agree I'm guessing, and while I think she has some good ideas, I'm not sure myself about everything."

"She has issues though.  Her voice would... change occasionaly, or her tone.  Part of her was cold, but part was warm and caring.  It was like she was battling with herself.  And then, when she sent me to Eldiz... she was different then too.  She'd swollowed a tear of Arris when I helped repair her soul..."

"Mother, she told me not to come back for a few years, till things died down, but she has daddy.  And poor Louteah and Zythryd and Niilaa and Brinn.  Mother..."  Vasha finaly breaks down and cries in her mothers arms, letting her pain be cast off as tears, knowing she's safe in her mother's arms.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

*Ashana doesn't say anything right away as her daughter cries, realising that the best thing she can do right now is to hold Vasha and hug her with all her love, stroking her daughter's hair down to her neck gently in a comforting, motherly way, and cradling Vasha's tear-filled head against her chest.*

"It's okay now, Vasha...it's all okay now.  You're safe here with Mommy, now," she finally whispers in a gentle, soothing voice.


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Vasha sighs as she finaly stops crying.  "Mother, I think it's best you know everything."

Vasha goes over her entire ordeal in detail, including Bertram, Gralas, the slavers, Zythryd, Vriimen, Alyz, Louteah, Brin, Niilaa, and even her time on Eldiz with Karya.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

"Wow, you've had quite an adventure, haven't you my brave and beautiful little explorer?  I think that's more excitement than my first three years off Amaranthia combined!  It is still very confusing though.  My best guess would have to be that Lhyzra was indeed attempting to hide her evil nature behind a mask of kindness, but after all you describe, even I am truly unsure..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

"I don't know if she's trying to attone for past mistakes, or has changed, or is simply being decietful.  I don't know anymore, but I swore I would come back for Daddy, and I will return eventualy to find out."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

"That is good, Vasha.  Your love is strong, and your heart is firm...I know you will not fail."

"I am curious...deep in your heart, what do you think about Lhyzra?  If you had to choose the truth for yourself now.  That answer may be important when deciding how to proceed when you eventually return to Arris."


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

"I... I think she's confused, and scared, and was never taught to love or care like she should have been.  She desires to be different, to be good, but she doesn't know how, and is too stuborn to ask for help.  I just worry that she'll go too far, and do something bad in the name of good."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

"I see...well, if your instincts are right, then at least it is not as bad as it could be, right?  If she wishes to do good, then unless she strays quite far, she should at least refrain from doing something truly evil...And who knows, perhaps you were able to help her heal her poor, twisted soul..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

"Something happened to her when she swollowed Arris's tear, and I'm not sure what.  She looked almost lizard like for a moment, and as I said, she was acting odd afterwards.  Maybe Arris can help heal her where others can't.  I tried to heal her through love, and if I had had more time..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

"Don't blame yourself Vasha...it wasn't your fault that you didn't have that time, and I know you did your best...I'm sure you got through to her, deep down inside of her where she keeps her heart, under all those layers of deception..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Vasha nods.

"Mother, I did it!  I finaly finished 'Vasha's Mystic Massage'!  Alyz helped, and it works, and I even got a scroll so I can give it to Bertram for his wedding present."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

"My own daughter, a mage with published research!" Ashana giggles, "Marrik would be so proud of you to hear that!...or I guess I need to stop saying 'would be'...Somewhere out there, he _is_ that proud of you."


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Vasha nods  "He told me he loved me before I colapsed durring the ritual.  I figure that if Daddy didn't make it, at least I freed his soul to return to Arris.  He'd probably think it was a pretty frivilous spell though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> I figure that if Daddy didn't make it, at least I freed his soul to return to Arris.




"I'm sure that he is fine, wherever he is...your soul and his are connected, so you would feel it if something terrible had happened...I would too if I had been nearby."



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> He'd probably think it was a pretty frivilous spell though




"I wouldn't count on that--although when I moved to Arris, there was a lot that Marrik taught me, there were a few things I taught him, and one of those is that any use of magic that can bring a smile to someone's face was never a frivolous use."


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Vasha nods, understanding her mother's connection.

Vasha giggles and grins "I could only imagine mother.  Though I'm not sure I should..."  She blushes a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

*Ashana sticks out her tongue and begins to tickle Vasha a little bit.*

"You silly!  Not just that!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Vasha giggles "I know, but you are a nymph." She says tickling back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

*Ashana giggles as well, as the two of them fall back and into the clear fresh water of the mountain lake.  As she surfaces with Vasha, Ashana gives her daughter a kiss, as she replies:*

"That's true, and you are too now.  The Blossoming has changed you in many ways, opened up your heart and strengthened your soul, and also managed to somehow bring you closer to Arris...though you have lost the physical features that connected you to him, I don't think Marrik could be happier."


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

"But that is a gift Alyz did give me."  Vasha shifts her hair.  "I have lenses that change my eye color as well.  It's simply a minor magic, but it lets me connect my Valsian side as well as hide from those looking for me as a nymph.  And there's more..."

Vasha gestures, and water begins to pour over Ashana, much like her makeshift magical showers.  She smiles brightly.

"Being a Nymph has drawn me closer to everything, and I think that allowed Louteah's love to heal my soul,"  Vasha says.  "But I think it's helped me undersand you more Mother.  I think I feel closer to you now that I ever have before."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

"Oh, Vasha...this water you can call forth--it isn't like the water that Marrik and I can summon at all--this water has natural life-energy in it like pure spring-water...That's amazing!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"It's a gift from Arris for carrying the Jhyram Arris.  It will always be a small part of me.  It was amazing when I could repair the world by symbiosis and embracing it, but I don't think it would be right for me to keep the Jhyram Arris in me forever."

"Mother, did you know Daddy hit it in me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"The Jhyram Arris...I heard my dearest Marrik tell stories about it before, but he never told even me that he had found it.  I'm sorry, Vasha--I wish that I could have been of help to you in at least that."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Maybe he thought it was safer if he didn't tell anyone,"  Vasha says.  "Or maybe he didn't know.  What stories did he tell mother?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Stories about the three Jewels of Arris, that most even among the Mojiin said were just fairytales, but he was convinced they were real...of the golden age of joy and plenty that they would bring to Arris some day..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Well, all I know is that supposedly they are used up in the ritual that will restore Arris to what it was, lush with life.  But the dragonlords will suck it back up again."  Vasha frowns.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"They will?  That doesn't sound good at all...Well, maybe this time they won't?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Well, a Dragonlord can use power from the world around them, but like like an Ecomancer, or even a nymph can.  Our power works in harmony with the world, taking only what we need and giving back in return.  Dragonlords just take, and they are what has turned Arris into the desolate place that it is.  That's why Alyz wanted to make a nexus with the jewels, to make an alternate source of power to let Arris heal.  Or at least that's what she told me."

Vasha sighs "I guess I shouldn't get worked up over it right now.  In time, I will return, and Daddy can tell me of his plan.  But for now I can simply wait."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Yes, I think you're right...we have plenty of time, and we can always wait a little while longer.  Best to just relax and enjoy life while we go, right my darling daughter?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Yes, you're right."  Vasha gives her mother a kiss.  

"I'm invited to my Brother Bertram's wedding, and though it might be best to simply go to meet him at his home.  I think that's where I'm heading next.  Though I'm glad to spend some time with you Mother.  You're welcome to come with."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Well, I'd be glad to come with you, but I don't know what your new friends will think of you bringing your mother along," Ashana teases, smiling and giggling a bit, "Maybe I could pretend to be your birth sister--we look about the same age as far as most other races see things."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"I think Bertram would be glad to meet you.  Besides, most people see Nymphs and assume when they talk of family it's all just adopted.  Who knows, you look good enough to be my daughter." She giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"I guess that's true, 'Mommy'," Ashana teases, "So, when do we leave?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"I don't know, haven't booked a trip yet, and figured I'd stay a few days, but if you're coming, I guess there's no need other than to pack.  Puddles will be so happy, I think he's missed you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"I've missed him too--I've got so used to having the big lug around that it's almost been a bit quiet and lonely without him."

*Ashana turns to enfold Puddles in a big hug as she musses the hair on top of his head and talks to him in Vaelysh:*

"Who's a good doggie?  You.  Yes you are!


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Vasha smiles and casts her speak with animals spell.

"Mother's glad to see you Puddles."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

-I'm glad to see her too!  I've missed her.  She's so nice!-

"Ah, speaking with him using magic?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "It helps pass the time, and he likes it.  He says he misses you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Silly doggie, I'm right here for you now...I remember when...when Marrik first got Puddles as a cute little puppy, and he always liked to splash around in the oasis on Arris..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"That's why I named him Puddles." Vasha giggles

"Let's stay here tonight, and then head off to find a ship to the The Lyradar Sphere"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Okay, sounds good to me!  Hmm...I guess we could always sneak into Seelyne for a ship--we would blend in pretty well over there, I'd imagine."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Vasha nods "That's how I got here."

Vasha enjoys a nice meal with her mother, as well as a good night's sleep in her place.  And then they set off to find a ship.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

*The two of them venture for days across hill and dale, through lush forests and grassy meadows, stopping to rest sometimes in beautiful lakes where Puddles can splash and play as the two Naiads symbiose.  Eventually, after many days of travel, they reach the capital of Seelyne, the only place on Amaranthia that has relatively regular Spelljamming traffic.  After asking around for a while, they eventually find a Rowaini ship that is stopping in the Lyradar Sphere on the way back to Tymadeau.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Vasha enjoys some time with her mother now that she's been out in the world.  There was so much she didn't understand about her till now, but she's happy she can appreciate how good of a mother she has, and she's glad she got this chance to spend time with her and tell her this.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

*Ashana, for her part, seems liberated by her daughter's explorations and able to speak with Vasha as an equal and a kindred spirit.  She beams and gives Vasha a big hug and kisses when the younger Nymph praises her as a mother.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Vasha smiles, models her dresses for her mother, and shows her the full Valsian makeover she can do.  And they laugh, and smile, and bond till they arrive at their destination.

OOC: Unless something bad happens


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

(OOC: You mean like getting attacked and killed by cannibal pirates? )

*Soaring through the stars on the wings of the Rowaini ship, Vasha and Ashana reach the Lyradar Sphere in a few weeks, and their ship drops them off on one of the planets in the great ring.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Vasha asks the Captain "Where would I find the Atredies family?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"The Atreides?  They rule all the planets in the great ring of the Lyradar Sphere from their luxurious palace that floats in the focal point of the ring of planets' revolution.  It isn't easy to get in that place, though."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Well, I know someone, I just need to find a way to contact him and ask."

OOC: the * confused me for a moment.  Is he playing Charades to tell me that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Hmm...well I wouldn't be sure how to do that, actually.  I kinda just pass through here and such."

(OOC: I do a false start with the * a lot of times, but I usually catch myself--not this time though )


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Ok, thank you." She hugs the captain.

"Well Mother, let's see if we can't find a way to contact Bertram."

The nymphs set off to find out how to get to the palace or get a message to Bertram.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

*After asking around for a while on the world where they are currently staying, which seems to be inhabited mainly by Rowaini, Vasha and Ashana discover that only a few ships have free access to the palace out in Wildspace, and anyone else needs to have specific permission to enter.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Maybe we can write him a letter and ask him, or at least find one of these ships that has free access."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Hmm, I guess so.  Probably the ships with free access are for transport of letters and goods and stuff and not visitors though.  Do you still have that letter for him?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"No, I had Karya send it, but I could write another one and tell him where we are.  Let's find out how long it takes to send something.  Or maybe he's left my name as someone to let in if he got the letter."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Hmm...okay.  Let's check."

*They find out that couriers can easily reach the palace within hours--the trouble is finding a courier that was going there at the moment.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Vasha, wearing her shadowsilk dress (Vasha's Dress randomizer (1d6=5)), looks for a courier service.  Bending down and leaning on the counter, she asks "Excuse me, I need to send a message to Bertram Atredies, when will the next courier be leaving?  It's _urgent._"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Urgent, you say?  Well, I guess we could get a message delivered post-haste, for a price...but who's this you want to deliver it to--Bertram?  Never heard of a Bertram Atreides here."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"How about a Lynestra?  He's engaged to be married to her."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Wait, is there an Ammon Atredies?"

OOC: Ok, I had to dig for that one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Lynestra Tyndrea?  Sure, she's engaged to marry Prince Ammon."

(OOC: Bah, I say!--your name is alphabetically first )


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Yes, that's who I need this sent to.  Tell him it's from... Puddles.  He'll understand."

Vasha writes out a quick note letting him know where they are, including a local inn where they'll get a room, seals it, and hands it to the attendant.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Uhh, you know that Prince Ammon is on the _Jerinah_, right Miss...uhh 'Puddles'?" he snorts a little guffaw at the name.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Vasha giggles at the name "He'll understand. But what is Jerinah?  I'm sorry, I've never been here before."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"The _Jerinah_?  Well, it's kind of a bit odd, but you have to understand that the Atreides, like most people hereabouts, are Spelljamming world-travellers at heart, yes?  Well, they are of the mind that any of their prospective scions would be unfit to rule if they just stuck around the palace all day, naive and oblivious to the outside world, so they go on a coming-of-age ceremony called the _Jerinah_ that they must complete before they get married and settle down, where they visit many different worlds.  Supposedly, it helps them learn about different cultures, make connections in many different places, and all that kind of stuff."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Oh, so that's what he was doing when I met him."  Vasha says.  "But... how long will he be going? I realy need to see him, or perhaps his fiance."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"I'm not really sure how long he's been at it or how long it will be until he returns.  What do you need to see them for?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"I have a wedding present to give to him, and... I need to thank him in person.  Anything beyond that is between him, me, and perhaps his Fiance.  Is Lynestra at the Palace?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Yes, Her Highness Lynestra Tyndrea is present, but as per their ways, it is highly unlikely that she would secure entrance for someone who said they were a friend of Ammon's without his word to back that up."


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

"Perhaps she would agree to meet me at least?  I have a note from him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

"Well, I would highly doubt it, but you never know with those royals."


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

Vasha pulls out her note from Bertram.  "Will this help? I'm Vasha, that's Puddles." she indicates her dog.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

"Well, I'm just a random guy who sometimes carries messages, so I don't know what's going on, but those names don't mean anything to me.  I can deliver a message for you if you like, but I honestly can't promise that anything will come of it."


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

"Yes, please deliver this to Lynestra then."  Vasha says, writing out a quick message to Lynestra.

Dear Lynestra,
  My name is Vasha, and I met Prince Ammon on Arris a few months ago, and had been hoping to see him.  I have come to find out he is away, but he spoke of you, and I have hoped to meet you for a while.  If you could please spare me a moment of your time, I would be most grateful.  Bertram Ammon is dear to me, and I think he would appreciate your time as well.  I will be at the Crystal Star* for the next few days hoping to hear from you.

Thank you,
Vasha Springborne

*Made up name of an inn, you can change it.  And yes, that scratch is there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

"Okay then.  What do you have to pay for the service?  Any of our local currency, or just foreign stuff?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

"I have Eldish credits, are those ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

"That'll be fine, I guess.  Got 100 credits, little missy?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

"100?  That's more expensive that sending messages to different spheres!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

"Well, you said it's urgent, right?  That's a really cheap price to pay to get the Spelljammer running just for you to deliver it now.  Course, if you can wait longer, you can get it cheaper, but there's also the conversion rate to consider--only the Eldish folk value those credits so highly, y'know?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

"Well, when's the next courier leaving if it's not urgent?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

"At the end of the week.  That soon enough?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

"Just send it urgently."  Vasha says, sighing, and forking over 100 credits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

"Okay, urgent it is then.  We'll send it out today," he replies, taking the credits.


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

"Thank you."

"Let's head to our room.  I think they serve dinner over there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

"Sure!  I'm sure you'll get the answer soon, my daughter."


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

Vasha stops somewhere to get her money changed over (80 credits left) and so Ashana can get any money changed as well, and then they head off to the inn.

OOC: I assumed we could find a room and made up the name of the inn.  Given you didn't say no, just let me know the reasonable cost of a room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

(OOC: Vasha now has 40 of the local gold royals, and Vasha and Ashana can stay for 1 gold royal per night)


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

"Well, mother, what shall we do tonight?  I don't think she's going to get back to us today."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

"Well, we can always check out the sights around here and see what makes this planet special."


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

"Sure, that sounds great."

Vasha asks the inkeeper "You have any suggestions of things to see for those who've never been on this planet before?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

"Well, I hear the Rainbow Canyon to the southwest is a popular tourist attraction."


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

"Wow, is that something we can get to pretty quickly?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

"Well, if you travel quickly, it's less than a week to get there--but I hear there are some fellows doing Spelljamming runs out into space and then back down at a site of your choice, like the Rainbow Canyon.  It only takes a few minutes to get there that way."


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

'Wow, I was looking for something a little more local.  We're waiting for a message, and not sure I want to be gone that long.  What's there to do in town?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

"Oh, just in town?  Well, there's the playhouse, and there's the bear fights, although a guess a refined lady like you wouldn't like the those, and there's lots of bars where there's drinking and merriment long into the eve."


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

"Oooh, the playhouse.  Doesn't that sound like fun?  Maybe we could go dancing afterwards, just find a place to drink and meet the local folk."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

"Yes, that does sound nice--just a pretty night on the town, breathing in the local flavour."


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

Vasha gets directions to the playhouse, and goes up to change into her white dress "Might as well dress for formal." Before they head out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

*With Vasha's white gown on now, heading over to the playhouse, they find that the play of the evening is a comedy called _Love's Allure_.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

"Ooh, that sounds good.  Sounds more like a drama, so maybe it's a dramatic comedy."  Vasha says as she steps up to purchase tickets.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

*Vasha sees that there are several different prices for tickets.  For two silver commons a head, they can purchase a spot to stand along the ground, while for two gold royals a head, they can get seats, and for ten a head, they can get nice seats.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

"You ok with standing? Or should we sit?"

Vasha will purchase either 2 standing room, or 2 of the 2 gold seats, depending on her mothers answer.  She's fairly indiferent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

"I'd like to do whatever my little girl wants to do," Ashana replies, giving Vasha a hug, "The play is a few hours, right?  Are you okay with standing for that long?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

"I am, but let's sit anyway, that'd be more enjoyable."  Vasha pays for 2 seats.

OOC: Gee, thanks a lot mom


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2005)

*They sit and watch the play, a romantic comedy with a somewhat convoluted but charming plot about an initially stuffy but well-minded nobleman and justiciar who falls in love at first sight with a beautiful girl he meets while on the pursuit of the notorious bandit king, Crimson Ember.  After a romantic interlude, the nobleman is jailed under the charge of being Crimson Ember, as he is found to be in possession of some of the bandit king's stolen booty.  When the real Crimson Ember saves him from jail, he is faced with the difficult choice between cooperating with his sworn enemy and allowing himself to be wrongfully imprisoned.  

They discover that the nobleman had been framed by his jealous younger brother, but after the brother flees justice, the nobleman becomes an outlaw again when he saves Crimson Ember from the gallows.  As they ride off into the forest, the nobleman discovers while treating the bandit king's wounds that Crimson Ember is really none other than his beloved.  

They return to her forest bandit stronghold only to find that the nobleman's brother has taken over the role of Crimson Ember, without the bandits knowing, to make himself his own kingdom among the outlaws.  Defeating his brother in a duel, the nobleman returns and brings his brother to justice for framing him and for being the bandit king, and he receives a pardon, returning to his estate to get married, with a happy ending for all, except the evil brother.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

"Wow, that was an awful lot of stuff going on there.  I wonder if any of it is based off of ledgend or real events?"  Vasha says as they walk out.

"Let's go find a gathering spot that looks interesting.  Dancing, or whatever, your choice mom."

OOC: Vasha will insist she choose, so don't try to duck out of it   She's never hung out like this with her mother, so she wants to know what she's into.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2005)

"Well, it's possible, I guess, or it might just be the invention of a clever author.  It's hard to tell, sometimes."

"Hmm...well, if you insist," Ashana smiles, "Let's see...Why don't we find a tavern then, maybe one that has some fun games, like darts or dice or cards or billiards?  Those are always interesting!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

"That sounds fun.  Let's go."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

*Ashana and Vasha search through the town and eventually find a tavern called the Third Gauntlet, where there seem to be dice and card games going, as well as a game of darts and another game with pieces on a tiled board.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

Vasha orders a mug.  "Something local, maybe even fairly unique."

"Ohh, this looks fun, but I've never played darts before.  What do you do?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

*The barkeep gives her a mug of the local ale, which is flavoured with a hint of almond.*

"Well, you throw the little darts at the board and try to get as close as you can to the middle, earning points based on which of those little rings you hit--oh, and of course you do try to avoid hitting the other players," Ashana giggles.


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

"Aww, you take all the fun out of these things." Vasha giggles.  "Sounds like fun.  Let's see how I can do."

Vasha never was one for hand eye coordination, so best thing to say is her first time she at least didn't hit any other players, and even got one near the board.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"Well, the good news is you almost hit the board with the third one, and you didn't break anything," Ashana says wryly, though she gives Vasha an affectionate hug to ameliorate a bit of the teasing.

*Taking her own set of darts, Ashana manages to hit the board with all of them, though she doesn't get any in the bullseye, mostly just in the outer and second rings.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

"We get more turns at this, right?"  Vasha says, recovering her darts and taking aim again.

She fires a few darts this time, doing much better, one even getting close to the bullseye.  Vasha beams and sticks her tongue out at her mother.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"Nice, that was a good one!" Ashana replies, encouragingly, "Guess you're getting the hang of this."


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

"I hope so.  It's more fun when you hit the baord."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"Yep, and I won't even need to use that healing spell I prepared," Ashana teases, continuing to toss a few.

*The two Nymphs are clearly not as good at this as some of the other patrons who are playing, but at least they are managing to do better than a few of the drunks.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

Vasha giggle and generaly enjoys learning some of the bar games her mother knows, which seems oddly wild for her, but she guesses you just don't look at your mother that way.

They eventualy make their way back to the inn.  "I'm glad I got to do some of this with you Mom.  I guess with everything going on, I never got the chance to see you just be... well you.  You were always 'Mother'."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"Yes, I did think to myself sometimes that you were always closer to your father...it was like you two shared a special bond, one that was deeper even than any Soul Mother I've ever seen...That's why I was a little surprised when you decided to experience the Blossoming--I was much less surprised when you voyaged out into the stars, seeking the things that you needed to know to find inner peace..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

"There's just something right about being a Nymph for me that I've never quite understood.  But at least I had a choice.  And Daddy and I, well, I think we had Arris on our side.  Our connections with Arris will always be deep, and I think that counds for something."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"Yes, I guess you're right...Vasha, I'm glad to be able to spend this time with you too, my daughter.  I travelled all across the Spheres, and yet in the end I discovered that the greatest thing of all is spending time with the people you love."


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

Vasha smiles and hugs her mother.  "It does mean a lot when you have those you hold dear close.  Good night mother."

OOC: Assuming nothing else, she'll sleep for the eve.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

*Waking up the next morning, after checking with the courier, Vasha finds that the message was received.*

"She says she's too busy at the moment, but she can make an appointment for next month if you like."


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

Vasha pouts "Well, mother, looks like we've got some time.  Any ideas?  I don't think I have enough money to last here for a month."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"Well, I probably don't either...I guess I'm too Seelie for my own good, but I never was one for collecting valuables...You could always become a slaver again," Ashana teases, giggling as she gives Vasha a quick kiss on the cheek, "I hear that pays well."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Yeah, I hear nymphs fetch a fair price." Vasha teases her mother.  

"I'm sure we can find something.  Maybe where we're staying will let us work the inn for our room."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

> "Yeah, I hear nymphs fetch a fair price." Vasha teases her mother.




"Ooh, willing to sell out your own mother?  Definitely half-Valsian!" Ashana teases back.



> "I'm sure we can find something. Maybe where we're staying will let us work the inn for our room."




"I guess it's possible that that might work.  We could also try to find a lake somewhere and live off the land and symbiosis if we like."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"That might work too, but it would be hard for others to find us, and I think we might attract a bit of attention if we're in public." Vasha giggles.

"Let's look around and see what we can find."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Umm, okay, I guess.  What sorts of jobs should we look for, do you think?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"I don't know.  I know all that massage stuff you taught me, we could probably make a fair bit as a Massuse.  Simply waitressing might work.  I've heard that you can get paid to do some kind of exotic dance of some kind, though I don't know if I know the dance."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Hmm...I think I know the dance you have in mind...We can ask at the inn first."

*The innkeeper doesn't seem to need any more staff, so they look around for a while, but they don't see any announcements of job openings.*

"Hmm...well, I guess we could look some more, or we could try to start our own business."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"That might be fun.  Our own mother daughter shop.  I can do massages, and you can do that dance you know.  But where would we setup?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, we obviously can't buy a building, and probably even renting a spot to set up a stall would cost too much...Do you think it would seem too sleazy to solicit customers from the streets?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, if the inkeeper doesn't mind, I don't see why not.  Why would that be sleazy?  It's just a massage and dance."

OOC: Obviously, Vasha isn't exactly sure what this "Exotic Dance" is


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, it's just that exotic dances often involve exposed flesh, and so between the two, it would seem like perhaps we were selling ourselves for money."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Oh, well, we can at least try the massage thing.  Heck, we'll let the inkeeper know we'll offer a discount to anyone who's actualy staying in the inn.  That could help him attract business and ease any concerns."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"I guess so...I just hope people don't get the wrong idea seeing you bring in all those different men," Ashana replies with a half-smile.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Don't be silly, you'll be there too." Vasha says with a giggle.

"Let's talk to the inkeeper and see what he thinks."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Okay, it never hurts to check."

*They walk back to the inn to talk to the innkeeper.*

"Huh, you want to bring in men off the streets for _massages_?


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, anyone realy.  I'm sure there are plenty of women who need massages too.  It's very relaxing, and I've even researched a spell to help.  I can demonstrate if you'd like."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"So you want to use my inn as a massage parlour?  Well, I'm going to tentatively allow it, for the moment, but only if you give me 30% of the profits, and if it starts getting out of hand, I reserve the right to withdraw my approval."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, we'll do 30% if you comp us a room.  Preferably a bigger room so we both can walk around where we have the customer laying.  I don't see how it could get out of hand, it's just a massage, but that's fine."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, if you want a complimentary room, and a big one, then I'm going to need 60% instead."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"How big is this room?  I won't go over 50%."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, I was thinking of one of our biggest, but for 50%...I can give you a free room that's still bigger than your current one."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"How about this, you give us the room you were thinking, we'll pay 50%, you'll comp the room, and we'll give people staying here a bit of a discount to encourage people to get rooms.  How's that sound?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"That could actually be detrimental depending on the comparative rates for the massages and inn fees, though it would work better if the discount didn't come out of the inn's cut of the price.  How much will you be charging, exactly?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"I don't know, I was thinking 4-5 Royals for a massage per half hour, but I'm not sure what the going rate would be around here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, I don't much know about those kinds of things either, but if that is the case, then I'll accept your offer on the condition that the discount for customers not come out of the 50% cut for the inn."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Deal.  Get us the key to the other room, and we'll move our stuff in.  We'll get a sign made and put it out by the door, and maybe wave people in.  I hope you'll encourage people to try us as well, since you'll be getting something out of it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Okay, here's the key then.  Good luck with that."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Vasha goes up and grabs all her stuff out of her old room and moves it into her new room.  Then she smiles as she looks around "We did it."

Vasha reaches out to feel the flow of nature in the area (IE, how much is it going to cost her to use her spell?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Yes, we did indeed.  That was some tough bargaining, but you pulled through nicely, and now we even get a bigger room for free!"

*Vasha feels a sparse whisper of natural energy in this town, not a strong flow like in the wilderness, but certainly much more than was present in poor Arris.*

(OOC: +1 to spell point cost)


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"I don't know what got into me.  I guess I just don't want to turn back now."

"Ok, It looks like I can do a few of the mystical massages, but not a lot before I'll tire out.  If there's a tub around here, I can rest and recover in that for a bit.  Maybe we should charge a bit more for a magical massage?"

OOC: BTW, the looking around the room was your que to tell me what the room looks like


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Yep, I guess that does make sense."

*Vasha notices that the new room is significantly bigger than the old--for one thing, it has two beds instead of one, and they are both nice-looking beds.  There is also more floorspace, a few dressers and desks, a table, and even a little washroom, although no bath tub.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Darn, no tub.  Guess we'll just have to see.  I guess I can use the public one durring breaks.  Any ideas for a good name for our little business?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Hmmm...We could call it 'Vasha's Soothing Massage', but that may be too unoriginal."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"How about 'Springborne Soothing Spa'?  Or maybe 'Vasha's Wandering Hands'?  No, that one won't do.  I could name it after the spell sorta, 'Springborne Mystic Massage'"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, the first name has that alliteration going, which is nice," Ashana ponders thoughtfully.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Ok, let's go with that.  We can charge 5 royals for a normal massage, 10 for a mystic massage, and give a 20% discount to innmates inn customers."

"'Springborne Soothing Spa', Featuring Vahsa's Mystic Massage.  I like the sound of that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

"That sounds good to me too...Now where are we going to find a sign?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Let's go see if we can find a carpenter or painter or something.  Just something simple."

Vasha sets off with her mother to find someone willing to make a sign.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

*After searching around the city, they find a simple wood worksman and sign illuminator who is willing to make a pretty little sign for them with a few colours of their choice and nice flowing text.  He asks for 20 Gold Royals and a free massage.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Oh, thank you so much!" Vasha says, hugging the woodworker.

"I think we're all set Mother."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"Well, we're almost set, dear.  We just need one more thing."


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"What's that?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"Advertising, dear.  We must let people know we exist or else we will hardly attract very many customers, right?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Hrm, well, we have the sign....  Maybe someone could stand outside with the sign and attract customers?  Plus, we'll at least have the craftsman as a reference...."

OOC: 15 royals left...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"I guess we could try that, although I'm not sure how many people would take a random sign up on the offer...Hmm...what if we gave some free massages out to people and then had them tell their friends?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"That sounds good.  We could print up a few coupons and hand them out.  We should make sure we give one to the Inkeeper too, since he'll be able to recomend it often."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"Yep, that makes sense.  The key is to find people who can spread word of us quickly, and then to make sure they have good things to say about us.  People like local bards and town gossips are always good, as well as those who set the style in social trends if we are looking for more of an upper-middle mercantile class, which with the prices we set, we probably are."


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Well, let's write up a few coupons and hand them out then, shall we?  You seem to know who to talk to."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"Well, I know the kinds of people, but I don't know who those are in this town.  Still, with a little gold, I can do some tavern-hopping and pick up the local vibes while you work on those coupons.  Deal?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Deal."

Vasha gets some paper and writes out a bunch of coupons (I'm thinking 20 at most).

OOC: How much does that cost?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

*As Vasha works on the coupons, Ashana goes out on the town, and comes back later that evening.*

"Well, I've picked up on the eddies of the social currents of this place.  I think I know just the right people to comp so that we can maximise effective publicity.  How 'bout you--did you finish the coupons?"

(OOC: Paper and ink for 20 coupons is about 2.5 gold.)


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Yup, here they are.  I'll get the Inkeeper to hang the sign, and you go hand out the coupons.  The woodworker should be bye here soon enough anyway."

OOC: 10 coupons for a free mystical massage, 10 for a free massage, or half on a mystical massage.  12.5 royals


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"Oh, these are adorable--good work!  I'll go distribute them right away!"

*While Ashana is away, the woodworker comes with the completed sign, seeking the other half of his 20 Royals upon delivery.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Sure, here you go.  You want your massage now too?"

Vasha will give him the full mystic treatment for half an hour if he wants it.

OOC: I had already accounted for all 20, so still at 12.5


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"Well, I guess so." the woodworker replies, as he prepares to follow Vasha's instructions for the massage.

*After it is over, he rolls his shoulders back, sighs, and thanks Vasha, as he makes his way out of the room.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Hope you enjoyed it.  Tell your friends."   Vasha says.

OOC: Fade to 5 years later where Vasha is the CEO of an inter-sphere enterprise and multi-millionare?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"Sure, thanks.  It was very nice, Miss Springborne."

(OOC: Nope   But if you wanted to do that other fade you mentioned, let me know )


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

Vasha works her make shift massage parlor for some time, all the while hoping Bertam's fiance will show up.

OOC: Yup   If more than 2 months pass with no word, she'll send a second letter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

(OOC: Okey dokey)

*After two months pass without word, Vasha sends another letter, receiving a response a few weeks later that apologises for completely forgetting about the matter and reminds Vasha that she was supposed to have tried to set up an appointment.  Lynestra suggests that Vasha set up an appointment for next month, by sending a letter to the seneschal requesting an appointment.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

Sighing, Vasha sends a letter to the Seneschal requesting an appointment with Lynestra as per her instructions in her letter.

OOC: How's the massage business doing?  You can skip to the responce of the letters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

*With the massage business moderate but strong, Ashana counts the two Nymphs' gold at 300 royals, and that's even after Ashana donated most of her share to the needy.*

*Vasha receives a response a few weeks later specifying a meeting date at the end of next month and requiring her to go through a registration process to gain permission to visit the palace to come see Lynestra which entails filling out forms and paying a 100 Royal registration fee.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

Vasha takes Ashana and spends a day filling out the forms and paying the fees.

Vasha hopes the inkeeper is happy with his end.

OOC: Cool, obviously she's not caring much about money, more about making ends meet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

*After finishing with the forms, Vasha has to wait a little over a month and a half for the scheduled day, but eventually it comes.  With her pass ready, all she needs to do now is pay 10 Royals for Spelljamming passage to the palace, which is nothing compared to the additional 150 Royals she made while waiting for the date.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Time to go mom, this should be fun."

Vasha wears her white dress, and makes sure to bring her note from Bertram.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

(OOC: If Ashana wants to go too, they'll need to pay another 100 Royals and spend another day filling out forms--let me know and I'll let you retcon it )


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

OOC: I had assumed that was what we did the first time, hense why she took Ashana in the first place.  My bad on not being clear.  I had assumed I'm at 230 gold, with 450 made, - 220 for fees and such.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

(OOC: Okey dokey)

"Yep, I guess so.  They certainly made us wait a while, though, didn't they?" Ashana wonders, as she gets dressed up in her fanciest dress.


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Yeah, I guess these Noble people must be busy, though Alyz never seemed to be that hard to find."

With her mother, Vasha sets out to ride the ship to her meeting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"It must be the whole living in her house thing that helped you there," Ashana teases, though her lip grows a bit thinner with worry at the mention of Marrik's old nickname for the Valsian princess.

*Together they ride across the stars, only a few minutes' journey as they reach the palace complex of the Atreides family.  Not actually allowed in the main palace area itself, the two Nymphs are nonetheless escorted to a fancy-looking sitting room, where a servant urges them to wait and promises that Lynestra will be there.*

"Oooh, pretty swanky place," Ashana says, looking around at all the finery in the velvet-filled room.


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Yes it is.  Much fancier than where I stayed at Arris."  Vasha says, avoiding mentioning Alyz.

Vasha pulls out her letter from Bertram, so she'll have it ready to show Lynestra.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

"Hmm...I wouldn't know, since Marrik and I spent all our time at the oasis, but I'll take your word for it."

*After waiting for a few hours, the door opens, and a servant in livery appears to announce the arrival of the Princess Lynestra Tyndrea, while two guards sweep the room and then head out, escorting in another woman in splendid and regal finery.  The newcomer, who must be Lynestra, is breathtakingly gorgeous, even moreso than Ashana or Vasha, with long, perfectly arranged golden locks, big blue eyes and full ruby lips, as well as a soft, curvy physique that is emphasised by her opulent form-flattering garb.  It is easy to see now why Bertram was so in awe of this woman.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Vasha, not exactly sure how to react, stands up and curtsies to Lynestra.

"Lynestra?  Hi, I'm Vasha, and this is my mother Ashana.  It's so good to meet you finaly.  Bertram, sorry, Ammon, spoke so well of you, and I can see why.  I'm so glad you were able to make some time to meet me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"Oh, yes.  Vasha...uhh...Springboard, right?  Welcome, welcome.  As you probably know, Ammon isn't in right now.  Is there an important reason why you had to come and see me in person then?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

"Springborne." She says.  "It's just... I was worried about him, and I realy had hoped you've recieved word from him.  I met him on Arris, and we became quite close.  He's a dear, and he talked of you often, so I had hoped he had written to you."

Vasha pulls out her note from Bertram and offers it to Lynestra. "Here, I wanted you to see this in person.  It might explain why I've gone through so much to see you and him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"Hmm....

My Dearest Sister, Vasha,

I am writing this letter to let you know that I am well and unharmed. The Dragonlord discovered the switch, but she let me go when she realised that I had no idea where you were either, and so I'm sending this letter to the top three places where I think you might be because I don't want you to worry about me. I'm going to see you soon, okay? Oh, and Gralas is still alive--in fact, the Dragonlord apparently found an ancient Mojiin Preserver and threatened to kill his children until he used powerful magic to restore Gralas's missing body. I can only hope that soon his mind will heal as well.

Your brother from across the stars,
Bertram 'Ammon' Atreides

Brother eh?  Doesn't that sort of thing usually entail..." Lynestra trails off with an odd expression, "In any event, you must have met him while he was on Arris.  His latest letter says that he is fine, and he is on Gyaros now, posing as a Praetor."


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

"It simply means we're close, nothing more.  He helped me look for my uncle, and later saved me from someone who was hunting me.  I promised I'd be here for his wedding, and even brought my gift for you two."

"He risked a lot for me, and I've been so worried for him.  I'm glad to hear he's doing well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"He shouldn't have put his life on the line like that.  Poor Ammon, he was being reckless again, wasn't he?  One of these days, it's going to be the death of him."


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

"He's a brave and caring man.  Perhaps the kindest man I've met since my father.  He addores you.  You're a lucky woman."

Vasha sighs, this isn't going quite as well as he had hoped.

"I'm sorry.  I've been through so much.  I guess I thought that it would be nice to get to know you a little bit, and hear how Be...Ammon was doing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"Oh, I see...well, now you know he's doing well, right?  I feel sorry for you that you had to wait all that time--you could have just asked me in the letter, probably, and I could have gotten back to you sooner."


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

"I thought it might be better to talk to you in person.  I'm sorry to take so much of your time.  Please tell let me know when he returns, will you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"Well, I'm sure he'll want to write to you again or something when he gets back, so then you'll be sure to know, I guess."


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

"Well, he's always welcome to stop by as well.  We started a business while waiting.  You should come by some time."

"You look like you're busy.  We can let you go if you need to be on with things."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"Okay, thanks Miss Springbourn.  I suppose I'll see you at the wedding, if Ammon still plans on inviting you when he comes back.  See you later then, and thanks for thinking of us."


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

"I'm sure I'll see you then,"   Vasha says.  "When is he due back?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"That's a tough question...his journey only ends after a few specifications, including that he visits a certain number of places and that he feels he truly learned something important.  Theoretically, Gyaros could be his last stop though, so he should be back within a year, not long at all."


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

"Well, I guess it will be a while then, but business is doing well, so we'll be waiting for word."

"Please, Lynestra, I would love to see you again.  Perhaps you can visit us sometime, if you can find the time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"It is unlikely at any given time, but we shall see if I can find some time eventually."


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

"Thank you." Vasha smiles.

"I guess we'll let you get back to your business then.  It was nice to meet you Lynestra."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"Yes, it was a pleasure to meet you too, Miss Springbourn."


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Vasha curtsies to Lynestra, and then leaves when escorted out.

Once they get back to the city...

"I don't think that went well mother.  She seemed a bit cold and distant, and more concerned about Bertram being my brother than him being alive.  But I tried, which is all I can do till Bertram arives."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

"Yes, you certainly tried your best, my daughter, and that is what counts in the end.  I am sure your brother will be glad to know that you were thinking of him."


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

"I just hope there is more to her than what I saw there.  She seemed so... shallow for poor Be... Ammon.  I need to get used to calling him that."

OOC: Vasha doesn't have much more to do other than wait, as this place seems safe, and she's enjoying using her massage skills and spells to help others, even if she is charging a fee.  Not sure where that puts her with the rest of the group.


----------

